# (IR) Preparations for the IR - Thread 3



## Edena_of_Neith

THE LISTS POST

  Here is a copy (subject to further modification) of what the first post will look like on every thread.

  - - -

  TURN 1

  Faction map for the World of Greyhawk IR thread:  
http://users.pandora.be/maudlin/map.html 

  The Oerik Continent: 
http://www.hallofhero.com/sand/index.cfm 

  The Big Map of Oerth:
http://members.aol.com/cathbhadhx/tsroerth.gif 

  Previous IR threads on Toril, the world of the Forgotten Realms campaign setting: 
http://bugbearslair.homestead.com/GIRA1.html 

  Turn 1

  1st Month of the IR

  6th Month of the Oeridian Year

    Wealsun (Common)
    Berrytime (Olven)
    Fox (Nomads)

  3rd Month of the Torilian Year

  Common Year (FY) 624 
  Oeridian Reckoning (OR) 1268 
  Baklunish Hegira (BH) 3283 
  Flan Tracking (FT) 2744 
  Suloise Dating (SD) 6139
  Olven Calendar (OC) 5086 

  Dale Reckoning (DR) 1405
  Netherese Calendar (NC) 5264

  8th Regency of Shadowlord Rhamagaum (Shadow Empire calendar)


  -
  -
  -

  - - - THE MAIN POWERS LIST - - -

  * indicates this power has not yet been claimed by anyone

  - - -

  THE PLAYER CHARACTERS

ALYX - The Mysterious One (PC, unknown race, unknown classes, unknown alignment) PL 3
ANABSTERCORIAN - Anabstercorian, Prodigal Heir of Ilsensine (PC, Torilian illithid, PsychicWarrior 20/ Cleric of Ilsensine 20 / Psion (Telepath) 20 / Monk 20 / Gundancer 10 / Fighter 5 / Blackguard 5, lawful evil) PL 4
BLACK OMEGA - none yet
BONEDAGGER - Vecna (PC, Suel lich, world’s greatest mage, evil) PL 20
CREAMSTREAK - Sanctus Punitor (PC, high elf, Pal 10 / Rgr10, lawful good) PL 1
DAGGER - none yet
DARKNESS - none yet
MR DRACO - Kas the Terrible (PC, Suel human of the Arcane Age, evil) PL 4
FESTY DOG - Silver Phase (PC, vampiric kobold, 90th lvl - 20 fighter, 20 rogue, 20monk, 10 duelist, 10 weaponmaster (rapier), 10 warmaster, lawful evil) PL 4
FORSAKEN ONE - Vaeregoth, The Proxy of the Scion Queen (PC, Formian, psionicist supreme, alignment neutral) PL 5
FRIGID SPLEEN - none yet
GNOMEWORKS - Kessel GnomeWorks, the Arch-Mechanic, Lord over all Technology of Oerth, Master of the Three Forces of Technology, Psionics, and Magic (PC, gnome, Gadgeteer 20 / Psion 20 / Wizard20 / Rogue 15 / Cleric 5 / Fighter 5 / Ranger 1, alignment unknown) PL 3
JOHN BROWN - none yet
KABOOM - King Thayadon Fasfoni, Avreil Arch-Lich (PC, Avreil, Fighter 5 / Sorcerer 20 / wizard (Diviner) 20 / Loremaster 10 / Cleric 20 (air, good) / Rogue 10/ psion (shaper) 20, good) PL 3 
KALANYR - Kalanyr, Master of the Demon Blades, Knower of the Unknown, Favoured of Lolth, Slayer of Devils, The Hidden Weapon, Torturer of Souls and General of the DemonWeb, The Oozing One  (PC, balor (former drow/half-fiend), Anarchic Balor (20HD) Wizard 20 / Loremaster 10 / Archmage 5 / Arcane Devotee (Lolth) 10 / Divine Oracle (Lolth) 10 / Planeshifter 10 / Fighter 10/ Weaponmaster(Longsword) 10/ Blackguard 10 / Cleric 10 (Lolth) / Divine Disciple (Lolth) 10 / Ranger 20, chaotic evil) PL 5
LYNUX - Talice Kellen (PC, elven, rogue of unknown level, evil) PL 2
MAUDLIN - Acererak, the Devourer, Cambion Demilich (PC, demilich, Necromancer 20 / Cleric 20 (Death, Evil) / True Necromancer 10 / Master of Shrouds 10 / Archmage 5 / Epic 150, evil) PL 10
LORD MELKOR (TALOS) - none yet
RHIALTO - none yet
SERPENTEYE - The God Emperor of the Dark Union  (PC, Human, classes unknown, evil) PL 3
TURROSH MAK - Turrosh Mak (PC, half-orc, fighter 20, neutral evil) PL 2
UVENELEI - Aurican, the Great Dragonix (PC, Great Gold Dragonix, Wizard 20 / Sorcerer 20 / Cleric 20 (Knowledge, Magic) / Loremaster 10 / Archmage 5, Neutral Good) PL 3
VALKYS - Prince Aerion Valkys, Hand of Oberon, Scion of the Faerie Realm, Son of Titania and Oberon (PC, dark-elf/balor/unseelie, evil) PL 3
WILLIAM RONALD - Archcleric Hazen of Veluna (PC, Human, high level cleric of Rao, good) PL 3
ZELDA - none yet

  - - -

  THE NON PLAYER CHARACTERS

  (The Circle of Eight)

  (Mordenkainen the Magnificent (NPC, human, mage of extremely high level, neutral) PL 2

  Alhamazad the Wise (NPC, human, mage of very high level, neutral) PL 1
  Bigby (NPC, human, mage of extremely high level, neutral) PL 2
  Drawmij (NPC, human, mage of very high level, neutral) PL 1
  Jallarzi Sallavarian (NPC, human, mage of high level, good) PL 1
  Nystul (NPC, human, mage of very high level, neutral) PL 1
  Otto (NPC, human, mage of very high level, neutral) PL 1
  Theodain Eriason (NPC, high elf, mage of high level, neutral) PL 1
  Warnes Starcoat (NPC, human, mage of high level, neutral) PL 1)

  Anfaren Silverbrow, High Priest of the Lendore Isles (NPC, grey elf, cleric of all the Seldarine of extremely high level, neutral) PL 2
  *  Bucknard (NPC, human, mage of extremely high level, neutral) PL 2
  Drax the Invulnerable (NPC, undead, fighter of high level, evil) PL 1
  Eclavdra (NPC, drow, fighter/cleric of extremely high level, evil) PL 2
  Iggwilv (NPC, witch of extremely high level, evil) PL 3
  Jaran Krimeeah, Mage of the Valley of the Mage (NPC, human, mage of very high level, neutral) PL 2
  Keraptis (NPC, human, mage of extremely high level, evil) PL 2
  Korenth Zan, Father of Obedience (NPC, human, monk of extremely high level, lawful evil) PL 2
  Larissa Hunter, Magister of Dyvvers (NPC, human, mage of high level, good) PL 1
  *  Leomund (NPC, human, mage of very high level, neutral) PL 1
  *  Lyzandred the Lich (NPC, lich, mage of extremely high level, evil) PL 3
  Prince Melf Brightflame, Leader of the Knights of Luna (NPC, grey elf, fighter/mage of very high level, good) PL 1
  *  Obmi (NPC, dwarf, assassin/fighter of very high level, evil) PL 1
  Ogon Tillit, Supreme Prelate of the Theocracy of the Pale (NPC, human, cleric of Pholtus of extremely high level, neutral) PL 2
  Olinstaad Corond, Prince of the Principality of Ulek (NPC, dwarf, fighter of very high level, good) PL 1
  *  Philidor, the Blue Wizard (NPC, human (blue colored!), mage of very high level) PL 2
  Rary the Traitor (NPC, baklunish human, mage of very high level, evil) PL 2
  Lord Robilar (NPC, human, fighter of extremely high level, evil) PL 1
  Tenser (NPC, human, fighter/mage of very high level, good) PL 1
  Xaene the Accursed, Lich (NPC, two-headed lich, mage of extremely high level, evil) PL 2
  Yolande, Queen of Celene (NPC, grey elf, fighter/mage of high level, neutral) PL 1
  Zuggtmoy (NPC, female archfiend, evil) PL 2

  *  Heward (NPC, demipower, was human, bard/sorcerer of extremely high level, neutral good, friend of Mordenkainen) PL 5
  *  Kalden, the Prince of Swords (NPC, demipower, was human, fighter of extremely high level, neutral) PL 5
  *  Keoghtom (NPC, demipower, was human, cleric/mage of extremely high level, chaotic good, friend of Mordenkainen) PL 5
  *  Murlynd (NPC, demipower, was human, paladin/mage of extremely high level, lawful good, friend of Mordenkainen) PL 5
  *  Tharizdun (NPC, demipower, former race unknown, insane) PL 6
  *  Zagyg the Mad Archmage (NPC, demipower, was human, mage of extremely high level, chaotic neutral) PL 6

  - - -

  THE PLANAR PEOPLES

  Celestials (Planars of Mount Celestia, lawful good) PL see the Planar Arms Race
  Guardinals (Planars of Elysium, neutral good) PL PL see the Planar Arms Race
  Eladrin (Planars of Arborea, chaotic good) PL PL see the Planar Arms Race
  Slaadi (Planars of Limbo, chaotic neutral) PL PL see the Planar Arms Race
  Demons (Planars of the Abyss, chaotic evil) PL PL see the Planar Arms Race
  Yugoloths (Planars of the Gehenna, the Grey Waste, Tartarus, neutral evil) PL PL see the Planar Arms Race
  Devils (Planars of Hell, lawful evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race
  Raskshasa (Planars of Acheron and Hell, lawful evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race
  Formians (Planars of Mechanus, lawful neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race
  Modrons (Planars of Mechanus, lawful neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race

  Metallic Planar Dragons (Dragons from all Planes other than the Prime, good) PL see the Planar Arms Race
  Gem Planar Dragons (Gem Dragons from all Planes other than the Prime, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race
  Chromatic Planar Dragons (Chromatic Dragons from all Planes other than the Prime, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race

  Faerie of the Realm of Faerie (Planars of the Realm of Faerie, good and neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race
  Unseelie of the Realm of Faerie (Dark Planars of the Realm of Faerie, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race

  Githyanki (Planars of the Astral Plane, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race
  Githzerai (Planars of the Astral Plane, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race

  Filchers (Planars of the Ethereal Plane, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race
  Thought Eaters (Planars of the Ethereal Plane, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race
  Xill (Planars of the Ethereal Plane, lawful evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race

  Xeg-Ya (Planars of the Positive Material Plane, good) PL see the Planar Arms Race
  Xeg-Yi (Planars of the Negative Material Plane, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race

  Shades (Planars of the Plane of Shadow, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race

  Jann (Planars of unspecified Elemental Planes, neutral and good) PL see the Planar Arms Race
  Nature Elementals (Planars from various Planes, all alignments but always on nature's side) PL see the Planar Arms Race

  Air Elementals (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Air, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race
  Djinn (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Air, good) see the Planar Arms Race
  Invisible Stalkers (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Air, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race

  Water Elementals (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Water, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race
  Marids (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Water, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race
  Water Wierds (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Water, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race

  Earth Elementals (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Earth, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race
  Dao (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Earth, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race
  Xorn (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Earth, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race 

  Fire Elementals (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Fire, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race   
  Efreet (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Fire, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race   
  Salamanders (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Fire, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race

  - - -

  THE NATIONS AND PEOPLES FROM OTHER CRYSTAL SPHERES

  Church of Toril (If played by current player)
  Eternal Empire of Realmspace (If played by current player)
  Hope Isle of Toril (If played by current player)
  Star League of Realmspace (If played by current player)

  The Shadow Empire (Empire of Shade in the Plane of Shadow, many kinds of beings with the Shade template or associated with Shadow, Torilian humans, demihumans, humanoids, some Oerthian converts, evil) PL 77
  United Commonwealth of Realmspace (A greater part of the people of Toril and Realmspace, neutral and good) PL 1,000

  - - -

  THE NATIONS AND PEOPLES OF GREYSPACE

  Dwarven Citadels of Greyspace (Spelljamming dwarves, neutral and good) PL 25
  Elven Imperial Navy of Greyspace (Spelljamming elves, neutral and good) PL 15  
  Gith of Greyspace (Spelljamming gith and gith mercenaries, neutral) PL 20 
  Gnomish Sidewheelers of Greyspace (Spelljamming gnomes, neutral and good) PL 10
  Illithid of Greyspace (Spelljamming illithid, slaves of every type, evil) PL 25
  Neogi of Greyspace (Spelljamming neogi, their umber hulk servants, slaves of every type, evil) PL 30 
  Scro Armada of Greyspace (Spelljamming scro, evil) PL 30

  - - -

  THE NATIONS AND PEOPLES WHO ARE ON THE WORLD OF OERTH, BUT WHO ARE NOT SHOWN ON THE MAP OF THE FLANAESS

  Celestial Imperium (Oriental humans, Spirit Folk (Oriental elves), Oriental dwarves, Oriental gnomes, Oriental halflings - these races have different names in the Celestial Imperium, all alignments) (west off-map) PL 30
  Esmerin (Halflings, cloud giants, stone giants, storm giants, titans, neutral and good) (west off-map) PL 25
  Erypt (Humans of unknown kind, powerful undead, many kinds of monsters from the MM, all alignments) (far southwest off-map) PL 25
  Ishtarland (Humans of unknown kind, genies, demihumans of unknown kind, humanoids of unknown kind, many kinds of monsters from the MM, all alignments) (far west off-map) PL 25 
  Lyrn (humans of unknown kind, genies, demihumans of unknown kinds, humanoids of unknown kinds, many kinds of monsters from the MM, all alignments) (far west off-map) PL 40
  Nippon Dominion (Oriental humans, spirit folk (oriental elves), oriental dwarves, oriental halflings, oriental humanoids, monsters of every kind, all alignments) PL 23
  Sky League of the Isle of the Phoenix (Winged oeridian humans, winged humans of unknown kinds, avariel, winged dwarves, winged gnomes, winged halflings, all alignments but few evil) (far east off-map) PL 22
  Solistarim (Flannae humans, rogue phaerimm, beholders, illithid, aboleth, some neogi, sahuagin, kraken, intelligent evil sea life, lizard kings, lizard men, efreeti, salamanders, fire elementals, fire giants, frost giants, Nibelungen dwarves, dark gnomes, chromatic dragons, liches, vampires, various undead, various other lawful evil and neutral evil races, evil) (northwest just off-map) PL 40
  Storm Riders of Telchuria (Agnakok mages, agnakok humans of unknown kind, agnakok demihumans of unknown kinds, agnakok humanoids of unknown kinds, small sentient tornadoes, spirits of the earth and sky) (far northwest off-map) PL 35
  Suhfang (Humans of unknown kind, powerful undead, many kinds of monsters from the MM, all alignments) (far southwest off-map) PL 25
  Varnaith (Elves, dwarves, gnomes, Suel and other humans from outside the Flanaess, all alignments) (south-southwest off-map) PL 23
  Wind Dukes of Aaqa (Oriental humans, spirit folk (oriental elves) oriental demihumans, oriental humanoids, lawful neutral and lawful good) (far west-northwest off-map) PL 30
  Empire of the Yuan-Ti (Yuan-Ti, Hempmonalander humans, slaves of all types, evil) (southeast off-map) PL 20
  *  Zindia (Star dwarves, nibelungen dwarves, star gnomes, high kobolds, high orcs, galeb duhr, dinosaurs of all types, lizard men, lizard kings, evil) PL 20

  - - -

  THE NATIONS AND PEOPLES WHO ARE WEST OF THE FLANAESS, BUT WHO ARE SHOWN ON THE MAP (KNOWN AS THE BAKLUNISH WEST)

  All the nations and peoples here are human dominated

  Caliphate of Ekbir (Baklunish humans, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, all alignments) PL 3
  Spirit Empire of Garnak (Baklunish humans, certain types of undead, treants, sentient trees, forest spirits, treants, sentient animals, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, neutral and good) PL 8
  Istivar (Baklunish humans, dwarves, all alignments but few evils) PL 3
  Ket (Baklunish humans, neutral) PL 4
  The Paynims (Baklunish humans, all alignments) PL 2
  Tusmit (Baklunish humans, dwarves, gnomes, all alignments) PL 3
  Ull (Baklunish humans, all alignments) PL 2
  Yecha (Baklunish humans, dwarves, gnomes, neutral) PL 2
  Sultanate of Zeif (Baklunish humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, all alignments)  PL 4

  - - -

  THE NATIONS AND PEOPLES OF THE WESTERN AND SOUTHWESTERN FLANAESS (KNOWN AS THE SHELDOMAR VALLEY AND ADJACENT COASTLAND AREAS)

  Human dominated nations and peoples

  March of Bissel (Suel humans, baklunish humans, oeridian humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, neutral and good) PL 3
  Geoff (In hiding are suel humans, flannae humans, oeridian humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes - occupied by drow and giants) PL none
  Gran March (Suel humans, oeridian humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, neutral and good) PL 5
  Hold of the Sea Princes (Suel humans, oeridian humans, dwarves, slaves of all types, neutral and evil) PL 4
  Kingdom of Keoland (Suel humans, oeridian humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, all alignments but few evils) PL 8
  Sterich (Suel humans, flannae humans, oeridian humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, heavily good) PL 5
  Yeomanry (Suel humans, oeridian humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, neutral and good) PL 4

  Demihuman dominated nations and peoples

  County of Ulek (Gnomes, halflings, suel humans, flannae humans, oeridian humans, good) PL 3
  Duchy of Ulek (elves, suel humans, oeridian humans, good) PL 3
  The western half of the Principality of Ulek (Dwarves, elves, gnomes, suel humans, oeridian humans, neutral and good) PL 5
  Valley of the Mage (Valley elves, gnomes, suel humans, baklunish humans, oeridian humans, neutral) PL 4

  Humanoid dominated nations and peoples

  Orcish Empire of the Pomarj (Orcs, half-orcs, other humanoids, slaves of all kinds, monsters of every type from the MMs, evil) PL 15 
  The eastern half of the Principality of Ulek (Orcs, half-orcs, other humanoids, slaves of all kinds, evil) PL 2

  - - -

  THE NATIONS AND PEOPLES OF THE CENTRAL-WESTERN FLANAESS (KNOWN AS THE WESTERN NYR DYV AREA)

  Human dominated nations and peoples

  Empire of the Bright Lands (Rary, baklunish humans, dwarves, humanoids of all types, slaves of all types, constructs, summoned beings, evil) PL 4
  Free City of Dyvvers (Oeridian humans, suel humans, flannae humans, baklunish humans, rhennee humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, neutral and good) PL 2
  Kingdom of Furyondy (Oeridian humans, suel humans, flannae humans, baklunish humans, rhennee humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, all alignments but few evils) PL 7
  Domain of Greyhawk (Oeridian humans, suel humans, flannae humans, baklunish humans, rhennee humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, half-orcs, some humanoids, all alignments) PL 5 (if not contested, this goes to Melkor and becomes the Shadow Throne)
  Shieldlands (Oeridian humans, suel humans, flannae humans, baklunish humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, good) PL 3
  Archclericy of Veluna (Oeridian humans, suel humans, flannae humans, baklunish humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, good) PL 8
  Viscounty of Verbobonc (Oeridian humans, suel humans, flannae humans, baklunish humans, rhennee humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, good) PL 2
  Isles of Woe in the Nyr Dyv (The Wizard King, the Codex of Infinite Planes, humans of unknown type, slaves of all types, monsters, constructs, evil) PL 18

  Demihuman dominated nations and peoples

  Kingdom of Celene (Grey elves, high elves, wood elves, wild elves, neutral and good) PL 5
   Peoples of the Gnarley Forest (High elves, wood elves, oeridian humans, some humans of other types, some gnomes, treants, forest beings, good)  PL 2
  Domain of Highfolk (High elves, grey elves, wood elves, some humans of all types, some gnomes, some halflings, good) PL 6
  Peoples of the Kron Hills (Dwarves, gnomes, halflings, some elves, some humans of all types, neutral and good)  PL 3
  Technomancy of the Lortmils (Gnomes, dwarves under the secret tutelage of the United Commonwealth of Toril, all alignments but few evils) PL 17
  Peoples of the Northern Lortmils (Dwarves, gnomes, some humans of all types, neutral and good) PL 3
  Peoples of the Welkwood (high elves, wood elves, wild elves, grey elves, humans of every type, gnomes, treants, forest beings, all alignments but few evils) PL 3

  - - -

  THE NATIONS OF THE CENTRAL-EASTERN FLANAESS (KNOWN AS OLD AERDI WEST)

  All the nations and peoples here are human dominated

  Prelacy of Almor (Oeridian humans, suel humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, good) PL 3
  Kingdom of Nyrond (Oeridian humans, suel humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, all alignments but few evils) PL 8
  Theocracy of the Pale (Oeridian humans, flannae humans, suel humans, neutral) PL 4
  Duchy of Tenh (In hiding - oerdian humans, suel humans, flannae humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes - occupied by the Hold of Stonefist) PL none
  County of Urnst (Oeridian humans, suel humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, neutral and good) PL 4
  Duchy of Urnst (Oeridian humans, suel humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, neutral and good) PL 3

  - - -

  THE NATIONS AND PEOPLES OF THE EASTERN AND SOUTHEASTERN FLANAESS (KNOWN AS OLD AERDI EAST)

  Human dominated nations and peoples

  Great Kingdom of Northern Aerdi (Oeridian humans, suel humans, dwarves, gnomes, slaves of all types, undead of all types, monsters, neutral and evil) PL 13
  United Kingdom of Ahlissa (Oeridian humans, dwarves, slaves of all types, undead of all types, monsters, evil) PL 15
  Dullstrand (Oeridian humans, suel humans, dwarves, gnomes, neutral) PL 2
  Idee (Oeridian humans, some humans of other types, elves, dwarves, gnomes, good) (Part of the Iron League) PL 3
  Onnwall (Oeridian humans, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, neutral and good) PL 3
  Ratik (Oeridian humans, suel humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, good) PL 3
  Rel Astra (Oeridian humans, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, undead, neutral and evil) PL 6
  Sunndi (In hiding - oeridian humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, good - occupied by Acererak and his minions) PL none

  Demihuman dominated nations and peoples

  Peoples of the Adri Forest (High elves, wood elves, wild elves, oeridian humans, flannae humans, gnomes, halflings, treants, forest beings, neutral and good) PL 4
  *  The Lost Elves of the Adri Forest  (If released from the artifact’s hold - high elven, grey elven, banshees and other elven undead, evil forest beings, evil) PL 4
  Peoples of the Flinty Hills (Dwarves, gnomes, some humans of oeridian and suel types, neutral and good) PL 4
  Garrel Enkdal (Mountain dwarves, all alignments but few evils) PL 4
  Peoples of the Grandwood (High elves, oeridian humans, wood elves, suel humans, wild elves, some humans of other types, grey elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, treants, forest beings, neutral and good) PL 3
  Peoples of the Iron Hills (Dwarves, gnomes, some humans of oeridian and suel types, neutral and good) PL 3
  Free City of Irongate (Dwarves, gnomes, halflings, oeridian humans, neutral and good) PL 4
  Peoples of the Vast Swamp (wood elves, wild elves, neutral and evil) PL 2

  Humanoid dominated nations and peoples

  Bone March (Humanoids of all types, undead of all types, evil) PL 3

  Undead dominated nations and peoples

  Ivid the Undying and the City of Rauxes (Ivid the death king, the tarrasque, death knights, skeletal warriors, undead of all types, powerful monsters, large animated constructs)  PL 15
  Medegia (Undead of all types, humanoids of all types, dark enchantments covering large areas, evil) PL 4

  - - -

  THE NATIONS AND PEOPLES OF THE NORTHWESTERN FLANAESS (KNOWN AS THE BITTER NORTH)

  Human dominated nations and peoples

  Blackmoor (Flannae humans, lizard kings, lizard men, evil) PL 5
  Perrenland (Flannae humans, some humans of other types, elven, dwarven, gnome, halfling, all alignments but few evils) PL 4
  Heimmorj (Flannae human, evil) PL 3
  Tiger Nomads (Baklunish human, all alignments) PL 2
  Wolf Nomads (Baklunish human, all alignments) PL 2

  Demihuman dominated nations and peoples

  Peoples of the Sepia Uplands (Gnomes, some humans of various types, neutral and good) PL 3
  Peoples of the Vesve Forest (Elves, gnomes, oeridian humans, suel humans, flannae humans, treants, forest beings, neutral and good) PL 4

  - - -

  THE NATIONS AND PEOPLES OF THE NORTHERN FLANAESS (KNOWN AS THE EMPIRE OF IUZ)

  Demipowers

  Iuz the Old (Demipower, evil)  PL 7

  All the nations and peoples here are human dominated

  Bandit Kingdoms (Humans of all types, humanoids of all types, slaves of all types, dwarves, gnomes, neutral and evil) PL 3
  Refugees of Fellreev Forest (Humans of all types, demihumans of all types, forest spirits, forest beings, all alignments) PL 4
  Empire of Iuz (Humans of all types, humanoids of all types, slaves of all types, undead of all types, dwarves, evil)  PL 25 
  Horned Society (Humans of all types, humanoids of all types, slaves of all types, undead of all types, dwarves, evil) PL 4
  Rift Canyon (Humans of all types, humanoids of all types, slaves of all types, dwarves, gnomes, evil) PL 4
  Rovers of the Barrens (Flannae humans, humanoids of all types, slaves of all types, neutral and evil) PL 3

  - - -

  THE NATIONS AND PEOPLES OF THE NORTHEASTERN FLANAESS (KNOWN AS THE THILLONRIAN PENINSULA)

  All the nations and peoples here are human dominated

  Frost Barbarians / Fruztii (Suel humans, all alignments) PL 3
  Ice Barbarians / Cruski (Suel humans, all alignments) PL 2
  Hold of Stonefist (Suel humans, flannae humans, dwarves, slaves of all types, neutral and evil) PL 6
  Snow Barbarians / Schnai (Suel humans, all alignments but few evils) PL 4

  - - -

  THE NATIONS AND PEOPLES WHO ARE EAST OF THE FLANAESS, BUT WHO ARE SHOWN ON THE MAP (THE ISLES IN THE SOLNOR OCEAN)

  Human dominated nations and peoples

  Sea Barons (Suel humans, oerdian humans, flannae humans, slaves of all types, dwarves, gnomes, neutral and evil) PL 4

  Demihuman dominated nations and peoples

  Lendore Isles (Grey elves, high elves, wood elves, wild elves, all alignments) PL 7

  - - -

  THE NATIONS AND PEOPLES WHO ARE SOUTH OF THE FLANAESS, BUT WHO ARE SHOWN ON THE MAP (THE AZURE SEA / AERDI SEA / DENZAC GULF / HEMPMONALAND AREAS)

  All the nations and peoples here are human dominated

  Peoples of the Amedio Rainforest (Humans of unknown types, monsters of every type from the MMs, all alignments) PL 5
  Black Brotherhood (Suel humans who have infiltrated the Scarlet Brotherhood, evil) PL 7
  Lordship of the Isles (Suel humans, slaves of all types, evil) PL 4
  Isle of Olman (Hempmonalander human, neutral) 2
  Scarlet Brotherhood (Suel humans, Hempmonalander humans, dwarves, assorted monsters under magical control, slaves of all types, neutral and evil) PL 30
  Isle of Touv (Hempmonalander human, neutral) 2

  - - -

  THE POWERS BELOW

  The nations and peoples of the Under-Oerth

  Drow of the Hellfurnaces and Crystalmists (Drow, fire giants, frost giants, hill giants, slaves of all types, evil) PL 8
  Formians of the Southern Hellfurnaces (Formians (giant ants), lawful neutral) PL 7
  Illithid of the Hellfurnaces and Crystalmists (Illithid, slaves of all types, evil) PL 3
  Kuo-Toa of the Hellfurnaces and Crystalmists (Kuo-toa, slaves of all types, evil) PL 5
  Trogolodytes of the Hellfurnaces and Crystalmists (Trogolodytes, slaves of all types, evil) PL 3

  The nations and peoples of the Oerthian Underdark

  Non-Solistarim Aboleth of the Underdark (Aboleth, slaves of all types, evil) PL 3
  Cloakers of the Underdark (Cloakers, neutral) PL 6
  Delvers of the Underdark (Delvers, neutral) PL 4
  Non-Solistarim Derro of the Underdark (Derro, slaves of all types, evil) PL 4
  Destrachan of the Underdark (Destrachan, evil) PL 4
  Non-Solistarim Duergar of the Underdark (Duergar, slaves of all types, evil) PL 4
  Drow of the Underdark (Drow, slaves of all types, evil) PL 25
  Grimlocks of the Underdark (Grimlocks, evil) PL 3
  Kuo-Toa of the Underdark (Kuo-toa, slaves of all types, evil) PL 8
  Trogolodytes of the Underdark (Trogolodytes, slaves of all types, evil) PL 5
  Umber Hulks of the Underdark (Umber hulks, evil) PL 4

  - - -

  THE POWERS BENEATH THE WAVES

  Nations and peoples of the Drawmij Ocean, in the northwest

  Deepwater League (Merfolk, sea-elves, tritons, dolphins, neutral and good) PL 15

  Nations and peoples of the Azure Sea, in the south

  People of the Shining Grottos (Merfolk, sea-elves, dolphins, tritons, heavily good) PL 10

  Nations and peoples of the Solnor Ocean, in the east

  Coral Empire of the Solnor (sea-elves, dolphins, many other underwater races, neutral and good) PL 15
  Sea League (merfolk, tritons, neutral) PL 13

  - - -

  THE SIDHE POWERS

  Faerie of the Flanaess (Every type of Faerie, neutral and good) PL 20
  Unseelie of the Flanaess (Every type of Dark Faerie, evil) PL 13

  - - -

  THE POWERS FROM THE PAST

  Kas (Suel human, evil) PL 4
  Legions of Kas (Suel humans, undead of all types, monsters of every sort from the MMs, constructs, evil) PL 30
  Vecna (Suel lich, world’s greatest mage, evil) PL 20
  Legions of Vecna (Suel humans, undead of all types, monsters of every sort from the MMs, constructs, evil) PL 100

  - - -

  OTHER GREAT POWERS

  Acererak (Suel demilich, evil) PL 10
  Acererak's Minions (Undead of every type, monsters of every type from the MMs, constructs, evil) PL 10

  OTHER LESSER POWERS

  Deep Dragons and Chromatic Dragons of the Hellfurnaces and Crystalmists (Dragons, evil) PL 7

  - - -

  KNIGHTLY ORDERS

  Knights of Aerdi (Dedicated to restoring the Great Kingdom, all alignments) PL 2
  Knights of Luna (Dedicated to making Celene aid it's good and neutral neighbors, good) PL 2
  Knights of Holy Shielding (Dedicated to holding the Shieldlands and stopping Iuz, neutral and good) PL 2
  Knights of the Watch (Dedicated to protecting the Sheldomar Valley from the Baklunish, neutral) PL 2
  *  Order of the Hart (Dedicated to stopping Iuz, good) PL 2
  *  Rangers of the Gnarley Forest (Dedicated to protecting Gnarley Forest, good) PL 2
  *  The Fellowship of the Torch (Dedicated to stopping Iuz, all alignments) PL 2

  - - -

  THE ROBOTS

  City of the Gods (City of superscience in the  Godspires) PL 300 (See Rule 17, City of the Gods, please.)
  The Robots (From the crashed spaceship in the module S3, Expedition to the Barrier Peaks) PL 3

  -
  -
  -
  -
  -
  -
  -
  -
  -
  -
  -
  -
  -
  -
  -
  -
  -
  -
  -
  -

  - - - THE CLAIMS LIST - - -

  IR CLAIMS SO FAR

  * indicates the power is contested between two or more people
  ? indicates a shared power (maybe  ), but nevertheless a third person (or even more people) may be contesting the Power

  - - -

  ALYX

  The Mysterious One (PC, unknown race, unknown classes, unknown alignment) PL 3

  Xeg-Ya (Planars of the Positive Material Plane, good) PL see the Planar Arms Race
  Jann (Planars of unspecified Elemental Planes, neutral and good) PL see the Planar Arms Race
  Nature Elementals (Planars from various Planes, all alignments but always on nature's side) PL see the Planar Arms Race

  Anfaren Silverbrow, High Priest of the Lendore Isles (NPC, grey elf, cleric of all the Seldarine of extremely high level, neutral) PL 2
  Prince Melf Brightflame, Leader of the Knights of Luna (NPC, grey elf, fighter/mage of very high level, good) PL 1
  Yolande, Queen of Celene (NPC, grey elf, fighter/mage of high level, neutral) PL 1

  (The Alliance of the Rising Sun)

  (Peoples of the Amedio Rainforest (Humans of unknown types, monsters of every type from the MMs, all alignments) PL 5 *
  Kingdom of Celene (grey elves, high elves, wood elves, wild elves, neutral and good) PL 5
  Celestial Imperium (Oriental humans, Spirit Folk (Oriental elves), Oriental dwarves, Oriental gnomes, Oriental halflings - these races have different names in the Celestial Imperium, all alignments) (west off-map) PL 30
  Lendore Isles (grey elves, high elves, wood elves, wild elves, all alignments) PL 7
  Knights of Luna (Dedicated to making Celene aid it's good and neutral neighbors, good) PL 2)
  Nippon Dominion (Oriental humans, spirit folk (oriental elves), oriental dwarves, oriental halflings, oriental humanoids, monsters of every kind, all alignments) PL 20
  Varnaith (Elves, dwarves, gnomes, Suel and other humans from outside the Flanaess, all alignments) (south-southwest off-map) PL 23

  - - -

  ANABSTERCORIAN

  Anabstercorian - Anabstercorian, Prodigal Heir of Ilsensine (PC, Torilian illithid, PsychicWarrior 20 / Cleric of Ilsensine20 / Psion (Telepath) 20 / Monk 20 / Gundancer 10 / Fighter 5 / Blackguard 5, lawful evil) PL 4

  Solistarim (Flannae humans, rogue phaerimm, beholders, illithid, aboleth, some neogi, sahuagin, kraken, intelligent evil sea life, lizard kings, lizard men, efreeti, salamanders, fire elementals, fire giants, frost giants, Nibelungen dwarves, dark gnomes, chromatic dragons, liches, vampires, various undead, various other lawful evil and neutral evil races, evil) PL 40
  Blackmoor (Flannae humans, lizard kings, lizard men, evil) PL 5
  Heimmorj (Flannae human, evil) PL 3

  - - -

  BLACK OMEGA

  Guardinals (Planars of Elysium, neutral good) PL PL see the Planar Arms Race
  Eladrin (Planars of Arborea, chaotic good) PL PL see the Planar Arms Race
  Faerie of the Realm of Faerie (Planars of the Realm of Faerie, good and neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race

  (The Circle of Eight)

  (Mordenkainen the Magnificent (NPC, human, mage of extremely high level, neutral) PL 2

  Alhamazad the Wise (NPC, human, mage of very high level, neutral) PL 1
  Bigby (NPC, human, mage of extremely high level, neutral) PL 2
  Drawmij (NPC, human, mage of very high level, neutral) PL 1
  Jallarzi Sallavarian (NPC, human, mage of high level, good) PL 1
  Nystul (NPC, human, mage of very high level, neutral) PL 1
  Otto (NPC, human, mage of very high level, neutral) PL 1
  Theodain Eriason (NPC, high elf, mage of high level, neutral) PL 1
  Warnes Starcoat (NPC, human, mage of high level, neutral) PL 1)

  Elven Imperial Navy of Greyspace (spelljamming elves, neutral and good) PL 15

  Faerie of the Flanaess (every type of Faerie, neutral and good) PL 20

  Domain of Highfolk (high elves, grey elves, wood elves, some humans of all types, some gnomes, some halflings, good) PL 6
  Tiger Nomads (Baklunish human, all alignments) PL 2 
  Wolf Nomads (Baklunish human, all alignments) PL 2
  Perrenland (Flannae humans, some humans of other types, elven, dwarven, gnome, halfling, all alignments but few evils) PL 4
  Peoples of the Sepia Uplands (gnomes, some humans of various types, neutral and good) PL 3
  Peoples of the Vesve Forest (elves, gnomes, oeridian humans, suel humans, flannae humans, treants, forest beings, neutral and good) PL 4

  - - -

  BONEDAGGER

  Vecna (PC, Suel lich, world’s greatest mage, evil) PL 20

  Legions of Vecna (Suel humans, undead of all types, monsters of every sort from the MMs, constructs, evil) PL 100

  CREAMSTREAK

  Tenser (NPC, human, fighter/mage of very high level, good) PL 1

  Refugees of Fellreev Forest (Humans of all types, demihumans of all types, forest spirits, forest beings, all alignments) PL 4
  Peoples of the Gnarley Forest (High elves, wood elves, oeridian humans, some humans of other types, some gnomes, treants, forest beings, good) PL 2
  Peoples of the Grandwood (High elves, oeridian humans, wood elves, suel humans, wild elves, some humans of other types, grey elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, treants, forest beings, neutral and good) PL 3
  Rangers of the Gnarley Forest (Dedicated to protecting Gnarley Forest, good) PL 2

  - - -

  DAGGER

  Olinstaad Corond, Prince of the Principality of Ulek (NPC, dwarf, fighter of very high level, good) PL 1

  Dwarven Citadels of Greyspace (dwarves, spelljamming mountains, neutral and good) PL 25

  Peoples of the Kron Hills (dwarves, gnomes, halflings, some elves, some humans of all types, neutral and good)  PL 3
  Viscounty of Verbobonc (Oeridian humans, suel humans, flannae humans, baklunish humans, rhennee humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, good) PL 2
  Peoples of the Welkwood (high elves, wood elves, wild elves, grey elves, humans of every type, gnomes, treants, forest beings, all alignments but few evils) PL 3

  (The Free Peoples of Ulek)

  (County of Ulek (gnomes, halflings, suel humans, flannae humans, oeridian humans, good) PL 3
  Duchy of Ulek (elves, suel humans, oeridian humans, good) PL 3
  The western half of the Principality of Ulek (dwarves, elves, gnomes, suel humans, oeridian humans, neutral and good) PL 5)

  - - -

  DARKNESS

  Erypt (Humans of unknown kind, powerful undead, many kinds of monsters from the MM, all alignments) (far southwest off-map) PL 25
  Esmerin (Halflings, cloud giants, stone giants, storm giants, titans, neutral and good) (west off-map) PL 25

  (The Baklunish Confederation)

  (Caliphate of Ekbir (Baklunish humans, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, all alignments) PL 3
  Spirit Empire of Garnak (Baklunish humans, certain types of undead, treants, sentient trees, forest spirits, treants, sentient animals, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, neutral and good) PL 8
  Istivar (Baklunish humans, dwarves, all alignments but few evils) PL 3
  The Paynims (Baklunish humans, all alignments) PL 2
  Tusmit (Baklunish humans, dwarves, gnomes, all alignments) PL 3
  Ull (Baklunish humans, all alignments) PL 2
  Yecha (Baklunish humans, dwarves, gnomes, neutral) PL 2
  Sultanate of Zeif (Baklunish humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, all alignments)  PL 4)

  - - -

  MR DRACO

  Kas the Terrible (PC, Suel human of the Arcane Age, evil) PL 4

  Salamanders (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Fire, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race
  Rakshasas (Planars of Acheron and Hell, home plane unknown, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race
  Xill (Planars of the Ethereal Plane, lawful evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race

  Drax the Invulnerable (NPC, undead, fighter of high level, evil) PL 1 ?
  Xaene the Accursed, Lich (NPC, two-headed lich, mage of extremely high level, evil) PL 2 ?

  Isles of Woe in the Nyr Dyv (The Wizard King, the Codex of Infinite Planes, humans of unknown type, slaves of all types, monsters, constructs, evil) PL 18 ?

  (The Dark Union of Eastern Oerth)

  (Great Kingdom of Northern Aerdi (Oeridian humans, suel humans, dwarves, gnomes, slaves of all types, undead of all types, monsters, neutral and evil) PL 13
  United Kingdom of Ahlissa (Oeridian humans, dwarves, slaves of all types, undead of all types, monsters, evil) PL 15
  Sea Barons (Suel humans, oerdian humans, flannae humans, slaves of all types, dwarves, gnomes, neutral and evil) PL 4 ?
  The southern one-third of the Bone March (Humanoids of all types, undead of all types, evil) PL 1
  Dullstrand (Oeridian humans, suel humans, dwarves, gnomes, neutral) PL 2 ?
  Legions of Kas (Suel humans, undead of all types, monsters of every sort from the MMs, constructs, evil) PL 30 ?
  Medegia (Undead of all types, humanoids of all types, dark enchantments covering large areas, evil) PL 4 ?
  Rel Astra (Oeridian humans, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, undead, neutral and evil) PL 6)

  - - -

  FESTY DOG 

  Silver Phase (PC, vampiric kobold, 90th lvl - 20 fighter, 20 rogue, 20monk, 10 duelist, 10 weaponmaster (rapier), 10 warmaster, evil) PL 4

  Modrons (Planars of Mechanus, lawful neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race
  Chromatic Planar Dragons (Chromatic Dragons from all Planes other than the Prime, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race
  Earth Elementals (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Earth, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race

  Scro Armada of Greyspace (Spelljamming scro, evil) PL 30

  Ivid the Undying and the City of Rauxes (Ivid the death king, the tarrasque, death knights, skeletal warriors, undead of all types, powerful monsters, large animated constructs)  PL 15 ?

  Peoples of the Amedio Rainforest (Humans of unknown types, monsters of every type from the MMs, all alignments) PL 5 *
  Hold of the Sea Princes (Suel humans, oeridian humans, dwarves, slaves of all types, neutral and evil) PL 4 

  Non-Solistarim Aboleth of the Underdark (aboleth, slaves of all types, evil) PL 3 
  Cloakers of the Underdark (cloakers, neutral) PL 6 
  Delvers of the Underdark (delvers, neutral) PL 4 
  Non-Solistarim Derro of the Underdark (derro, slaves of all types, evil) PL 4 
  Destrachan of the Underdark (destrachan, evil) PL 4 
  Non-Solistarim Duergar of the Underdark (duergar, slaves of all types, evil) PL 4 
  Grimlocks of the Underdark (grimlocks, evil) PL 3 
  Trogolodytes of the Underdark (trogolodytes, slaves of all types, evil) PL 5 
  Umber Hulks of the Underdark (umber hulks, evil) PL 4

  - - -

  FORSAKEN ONE

  Vaeregoth, The Proxy of the Scion Queen (PC, Formian, psionicist supreme, alignment neutral) PL 5

  Modrons (Planars of Mechanus, lawful neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race
  Formians (Planars of Mechanus, lawful neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race
  Unseelie of the Realm of Faerie (Dark Planars of the Realm of Faerie, evil) PL see below

  Illithid of Greyspace (spelljamming illithid, slaves of every type, evil) PL 25 
  Neogi of Greyspace (spelljamming neogi, their umber hulk servants, slaves of every type, evil) PL 30

  Unseelie of the Flanaess (every type of Dark Faerie, evil) PL 13

  Formians of the Southern Hellfurnaces (Formian Giant Ants, lawful neutral) PL 7 
  Kuo-Toa of the Hellfurnaces and Crystalmists (kuo-toa, slaves of all types, evil) PL 5 
  Illithid of the Hellfurnaces and Crystalmists (illithid, slaves of all types, evil) PL 3 
  Trogolodytes of the Hellfurnaces and Crystalmists (trogolodytes, slaves of all types, evil) PL 3 

  Kuo-Toa of the Underdark (kuo-toa, slaves of all types, evil) PL 8

  - - -

  FRIGID SPLEEN

  Eladrin (Planars of Arborea, chaotic good) PL 9

  - - -

  GNOMEWORKS

  Kessel GnomeWorks, the Arch-Mechanic, Lord over all Technology of Oerth, Master of the Three Forces of Technology, Psionics, and Magic (PC, gnome, Gadgeteer 20 / Psion 20 / Wizard20 / Rogue 15 / Cleric 5 / Fighter 5 / Ranger 1, alignment unknown) PL 3

  Technomancy of the Lortmils (gnomes, dwarves under the secret tutelage of the United Commonwealth of Toril, all alignments but few evils) PL 17
  Peoples of the Northern Lortmils (dwarves, gnomes, some humans of all types, neutral and good) PL 3

  (The Eastern League)

  (Peoples of the Adri Forest (high elves, wood elves, wild elves, oeridian humans, flannae humans, gnomes, halflings, treants, forest beings, neutral and good) PL 4
  Prelacy of Almor (Oeridian humans, suel humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, good) PL 3
  Peoples of the Flinty Hills (dwarves, gnomes, some humans of oeridian and suel types, neutral and good) PL 4
  Garrel Enkdal (mountain dwarves, all alignments but few evils) PL 4
  Kingdom of Nyrond (Oeridian humans, suel humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, all alignments but few evils) PL 8
  County of Urnst (Oeridian humans, suel humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, neutral and good) PL 4
  Duchy of Urnst (Oeridian humans, suel humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, neutral and good) PL 3)

  (The Iron League)

  (Idee (Oeridian humans, some humans of other types, elves, dwarves, gnomes, good) (Part of the Iron League) PL 3
  Peoples of the Iron Hills (Dwarves, gnomes, some humans of oeridian and suel types, neutral and good) PL 3
  Free City of Irongate (Dwarves, gnomes, halflings, oeridian humans, neutral and good) PL 4
  Onnwall (Oeridian humans, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, neutral and good) PL 3)

  - - -

  JOHN BROWN

  Iuz the Old (demipower, evil) PL 7

  Bandit Kingdoms (Humans of all types, humanoids of all types, slaves of all types, dwarves, gnomes, neutral and evil) PL 3
  Empire of Iuz (Humans of all types, humanoids of all types, slaves of all types, undead of all types, dwarves, evil)  PL 25 
  Horned Society (Humans of all types, humanoids of all types, slaves of all types, undead of all types, dwarves, evil) PL 4
  Ket (Baklunish humans, neutral) PL 4
  Rift Canyon (Humans of all types, humanoids of all types, slaves of all types, dwarves, gnomes, evil) PL 4
  Rovers of the Barrens (Flannae humans, humanoids of all types, slaves of all types, neutral and evil) PL 3
  Hold of Stonefist (Suel humans, flannae humans, dwarves, slaves of all types, neutral and evil) PL 6 
  Duchy of Tenh (In hiding - oerdian humans, suel humans, flannae humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes - occupied by the Hold of Stonefist) PL none

  - - -

  KABOOM

  King Thayadon Fasfoni, Avreil Arch-Lich (PC, Avreil, Fighter 5 / Sorcerer 20 / wizard (Diviner) 20 / Loremaster 10 / Cleric 20 (air, good) / Rogue 10/ psion (shaper) 20, good) PL 3

  Air Elementals (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Air, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race
  Djinn (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Air, good) see the Planar Arms Race
  The Water Elementals (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Water, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race

  Gnomish Sidewheelers of Greyspace (gnomes, neutral and good) PL 10

  Sky League of the Isle of the Phoenix (Winged oeridian humans, winged humans of unknown kinds, avariel, winged dwarves, winged gnomes, winged halflings, all alignments but few evil) (far east off-map) PL 22

  Sea League (merfolk, tritons in the Solnor Ocean, neutral) PL 13
  Coral Empire of the Solnor (sea-elves in the Solnor, all around the Lendore Isles and elsewhere, neutral and good) PL 15

  - - -

  KALANYR 

  Kalanyr, Master of the Demon Blades, Knower of the Unknown, Favoured of Lolth, Slayer of Devils, The Hidden Weapon, Torturer of Souls and General of the DemonWeb, The Oozing One  (PC, Balor (former drow/half-fiend), Anarchic Balor (20HD) Wizard 20 / Loremaster 10 / Archmage 5 / Arcane Devotee (Lolth) 10 / Divine Oracle (Lolth) 10 / Planeshifter 10 / Fighter 10/ Weaponmaster(Longsword) 10/ Blackguard 10 / Cleric 10 (Lolth) / Divine Disciple (Lolth) 10 / Ranger 20, chaotic evil) PL 5

  Demons (Planars of the Abyss, chaotic evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race
  Slaadi (Planars of Limbo, chaotic neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race
  Unseelie of the Realm of Faerie (Dark Planars of the Realm of Faerie, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race
  Undead (Undead of all types, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race (the same rules apply)

  Eclavdra (NPC, drow, fighter/cleric of extremely high level, evil) PL 2
  Iggwilv (NPC, witch of extremely high level, evil) PL 3
  Keraptis (NPC, human, mage of extremely high level, evil) PL 2
  Rary the Traitor (NPC, baklunish human, mage of very high level, evil) PL 2
  Lord Robilar (NPC, human, fighter of extremely high level, evil) PL 1
  Zuggtmoy (NPC, female archfiend, evil) PL 2

  Empire of the Yuan-Ti (Yuan-Ti, Hempmonalander humans, slaves of all types, evil) (southeast off-map) PL 20

  Empire of the Bright Lands (Rary, baklunish humans, dwarves, humanoids of all types, slaves of all types, constructs, summoned beings, evil) PL 4

  Ivid the Undying and the City of Rauxes (Ivid the death king, the tarrasque, death knights, skeletal warriors, undead of all types, powerful monsters, large animated constructs)  PL 15 ?
  The northern two-thirds of the Bone March (Humanoids of all types, undead of all types, evil) PL 2
  Geoff (In hiding are suel humans, flannae humans, oeridian humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes - occupied by drow and giants) PL none

  Drow of the Hellfurnaces and Crystalmists (drow, fire giants, frost giants, hill giants, slaves of all types, evil) PL 8 
  Drow of the Underdark (drow, slaves of all types, evil) PL 25
  Deep Dragons and Chromatic Dragons of the Hellfurnaces and Crystalmists (dragons, evil) PL 7

  - - -

  MAUDLIN

  Acererak, the Devourer, Cambion Demilich (PC, demilich, Necromancer 20 / Cleric 20 (Death, Evil) / True Necromancer 10 / Master of Shrouds 10 / Archmage 5 / Epic 150, evil) PL 10

  Demons (Planars of the Abyss, chaotic evil) PL see below
  Xeg-Yi (Planars of the Negative Material Plane, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race
  Undead (Undead of all types, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race (the same rules apply)

  Korenth Zan, Father of Obedience (NPC, human, monk of extremely high level, lawful evil) PL 2

  Acererak's Minions (undead of every type, monsters of every type from the MMs, constructs, evil) PL 10
  Scarlet Brotherhood (Suel humans, Hempmonalander humans, dwarves, assorted monsters under magical control, slaves of all types, neutral and evil) PL 30
  Sunndi (In hiding - oeridian humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, good - occupied by Acererak and his minions) PL none
  Peoples of the Vast Swamp (wood elves, wild elves, neutral and evil) PL 2)

  - - -

  LORD MELKOR (TALOS)

  The Shadow Empire (The Empire of Shade in the Plane of Shadow, many kinds of beings with the Shade template or associated with Shadow, Torilian humans, demihumans, humanoids, some Oerthian converts, evil) PL 77

  Domain of Greyhawk (Oeridian humans, suel humans, flannae humans, baklunish humans, rhennee humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, half-orcs, some humanoids, all alignments) (if not contested, this goes to Melkor and becomes the Shadow Throne) PL 5

  - - -

  RHIALTO THE MARVELOUS

  Black Brotherhood (Suel humans who have infiltrated the Scarlet Brotherhood, evil) PL 7

  - - -

  SERPENTEYES

  God Emperor of the Dark Union (PC, Human, classes unknown, evil) PL 3

  Yugoloths (Planars of the Gehenna, the Grey Waste, Tartarus, neutral evil) PL PL see the Planar Arms Race
  Devils (Planars of Hell, lawful evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race
  Efreet (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Fire, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race 

  Isles of Woe in the Nyr Dyv (The Wizard King, the Codex of Infinite Planes, humans of unknown type, slaves of all types, monsters, constructs, evil) PL 18 ?

  Drax the Invulnerable (NPC, undead, fighter of high level, evil) PL 1 ?
  Xaene the Accursed, Lich (NPC, two-headed lich, mage of extremely high level, evil) PL 2 ?

  (The Dark Union of Eastern Oerth)

  (Great Kingdom of Northern Aerdi (Oeridian humans, suel humans, dwarves, gnomes, slaves of all types, undead of all types, monsters, neutral and evil) PL 13
  United Kingdom of Ahlissa (Oeridian humans, dwarves, slaves of all types, undead of all types, monsters, evil) PL 15
  Sea Barons (Suel humans, oerdian humans, flannae humans, slaves of all types, dwarves, gnomes, neutral and evil) PL 4 ?
  The southern one-third of the Bone March (Humanoids of all types, undead of all types, evil) PL 1
  Dullstrand (Oeridian humans, suel humans, dwarves, gnomes, neutral) PL 2 ?
  Legions of Kas (Suel humans, undead of all types, monsters of every sort from the MMs, constructs, evil) PL 30 ?
  Medegia (Undead of all types, humanoids of all types, dark enchantments covering large areas, evil) PL 4 ?
  Rel Astra (Oeridian humans, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, undead, neutral and evil) PL 6)

  - - -

  TURROSH MAK

  Turrosh Mak (PC, half-orc, fighter 20, neutral evil) PL 2

  Githzerai (Planars of the Astral Plane, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race
  Earth Elementals (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Earth, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race
  Dao (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Earth, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race

  Jaran Krimeeah, Mage of the Valley of the Mage (NPC, human, mage of very high level, neutral) PL 2

  Gith of Greyspace (Spelljamming mercenary gith, neutral) PL 20

  Orcish Empire of the Pomarj (Orcs, half-orcs, other humanoids, slaves of all kinds, monsters of every type from the MMs, evil) PL 15 
  The eastern half of the Principality of Ulek (Orcs, half-orcs, other humanoids, slaves of all kinds, evil) PL 2
  Valley of the Mage (valley elves, gnomes, suel humans, baklunish humans, oeridian humans, neutral) PL 4

  The Robots (From the crashed spaceship in the module S3, Expedition to the Barrier Peaks) PL 3

  - - -

  UVENELEI

  Aurican, the Great Dragonix (PC, Great Gold Dragonix, Wizard 20 / Sorcerer 20 / Cleric 20 (Knowledge, Magic) / Loremaster 10 / Archmage 5, Neutral Good) PL 3

  Metallic Planar Dragons (Dragons from all Planes other than the Prime, good) PL see the Planar Arms Race
  Gem Planar Dragons (Gem Dragons from all Planes other than the Prime, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race
  Djinn (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Air, good) see the Planar Arms Race

  (The United Alliance of the Northwestern Crescent)

  (Ishtarland (Humans of unknown kind, genies, demihumans of unknown kind, humanoids of unknown kind, many kinds of monsters from the MM, all alignments) (far west off-map) PL 25 
  Lyrn (humans of unknown kind, genies, demihumans of unknown kinds, humanoids of unknown kinds, many kinds of monsters from the MM, all alignments) (far west off-map) PL 40
  Wind Dukes of Aaqa (Oriental humans, spirit folk (oriental elves) oriental demihumans, oriental humanoids, lawful neutral and lawful good) (far west-northwest off-map) PL 30)

  - - -

  VALKYS

  Prince Aerion Valkys, Hand of Oberon, Scion of the Faerie Realm, Son of Titania and Oberon (PC, dark-elf/balor/unseelie, evil) PL 3

  Unseelie of the Realm of Faerie (Dark Planars of the Realm of Faerie, evil) PL 9
  Elementals (Elementals of the various Elemental Planes, neutral) PL 9
  Nature Elementals (Planars from various Planes, all alignments but always on nature's side) PL 9

  - - -

  WILLIAM RONALD

  Archcleric Hazen of Veluna (PC, Human, high level cleric of Rao, good) PL 3

  Larissa Hunter, Magister of Dyvvers (NPC, human, mage of high level, good) PL 1
  Ogon Tillit, Supreme Prelate of the Theocracy of the Pale (NPC, human, cleric of Pholtus of extremely high level, neutral) PL 2

  Suhfang (Humans of unknown kind, powerful undead, many kinds of monsters from the MM, all alignments) (far southwest off-map) PL 25

  Isle of Olman (Hempmonalander human, neutral) 2
  Theocracy of the Pale (Oeridian humans, flannae humans, suel humans, neutral) PL 4
  Isle of Touv (Hempmonalander human, neutral) 2 

  (The Kevellond League)

  (March of Bissel (Suel humans, baklunish humans, oeridian humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, neutral and good) PL 3
  Free City of Dyvvers (Oeridian humans, suel humans, flannae humans, baklunish humans, rhennee humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, neutral and good) PL 2
  Kingdom of Furyondy (Oeridian humans, suel humans, flannae humans, baklunish humans, rhennee humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, all alignments but few evils) PL 7
  Gran March (Suel humans, oeridian humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, neutral and good) PL 5
  Kingdom of Keoland (Suel humans, oeridian humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, all alignments but few evils) PL 8
  Shieldlands (Oeridian humans, suel humans, flannae humans, baklunish humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, good) PL 3
  Sterich (Suel humans, flannae humans, oeridian humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, heavily good) PL 5
  Archclericy of Veluna (Oeridian humans, suel humans, flannae humans, baklunish humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, good) PL 8
  Yeomanry (Suel humans, oeridian humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, neutral and good) PL 4)

  Knights of Holy Shielding (Dedicated to holding the Shieldlands and stopping Iuz, neutral and good) PL 2
  Knights of the Watch (Dedicated to protecting the Sheldomar Valley from the Baklunish, neutral) PL 2

  - - -

  ZELDA

  Storm Riders of Telchuria (Agnakok mages, agnakok humans of unknown kind, agnakok demihumans of unknown kinds, agnakok humanoids of unknown kinds, small sentient tornadoes, spirits of the earth and sky) (far northwest off-map) PL 35

  Frost Barbarians / Fruztii (Suel humans, all alignments) PL 3
  Ice Barbarians / Cruski (Suel humans, all alignments) PL 2
  Ratik (Oeridian humans, suel humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, good) PL 3
  Snow Barbarians / Schnai (Suel humans, all alignments but few evils) PL 4

  -
  -
  -
  -
  -
  -
  -
  -
  -
  -
  -
  -
  -
  -
  -
  -
  -
  -
  -
  -

  - - - THE ARMS RACE LIST - - - 

  BASE STRENGTH (these numbers were (hopefully) accurate as of my last post)

ALYX (Planar Xeg-Ya/Jann/Nature Elementals, People of the Amedio Rainforest, Alliance of the Rising Sun (elven and oriental nations)) PL 99
ANABSTERCORIAN (Blackmoor, Heimmorj, Solistarim (evil confederation of races)) PL 52
BLACK OMEGA (Planar Guardinals/Eladrin/Faerie, Circle of Eight, Faerie of the Flanaess, Elven Imperial Navy, Highfolk, People of the Vesve, Sepia Uplands, Perrenland) PL 67
BONEDAGGER (Vecna, The Legions of Vecna) PL 120
CREAMSTREAK (Tenser, Peoples and Rangers of the Gnarley, Peoples of the Grandwood) PL 13
DAGGER (Dwarves of Greyspace, Demihumans of the Kron Hills, Peoples of the Welkwood, Verbobonc, The Free Peoples of Ulek (good demihuman nations)) PL 45
DARKNESS (Erypt, Esmerin, Baklunish Confederation (baklunish human nations)) PL 77
MR DRACO (Planar Salamanders/Rakshasa/Xill, Isles of Woe, Dark Union of Eastern Oerth (evil nations)) PL 100
FESTY DOG (Planar Chromatic Dragons/Modrons/Earth Elementals, Ivid and Rauxes, many Races of the Underdark, the Amedio Rainforest)  PL 95
FORSAKEN ONE (Planar Modrons/Formians/Unseelie, Illithid and Neogi of Greyspace, Unseelie of the Flanaess, many Underdark Races of the H/C) PL 99
FRIGID SPLEEN (Planar Eladrin Only) 9
GNOMEWORKS (Technomancy of the Lortmils, Eastern League (neutral and good human/demihuman nations), Iron League (neutral and good human/demihuman nations)) PL 66
JOHN BROWN (Iuz, Empire of Iuz (evil human/humanoid nations)) PL 56
KABOOM (Planar Air Elementals/Djinn/Water Elementals, Gnomes of Greyspace, Sky League, Sea League, Coral Empire) PL 63
KALANYR (Planar Demons/Slaadi/Unseelie, Undead, Empire of the Yuan-Ti, Ivid and Rauxes, Drow of Oerth, Dragons of H/Cs, occupied Geoff) PL 98
MAUDLIN (Planar Demons/Xeg-Yi, Undead, Acererak and Minions, the Scarlet Brotherhood, Vast Swamp, occupied Sunndi) PL 54
LORD MELKOR (TALOS) (Shadow Empire, Domain of Greyhawk) PL 83 
RHIALTO THE MARVELLOUS (Black Brotherhood) PL 7
SERPENTEYE (PC The God Emperor, Dark Union of Eastern Oerth (evil nations)) PL 99
TURROSH MAK (Planar Githzerai/Earth Elementals/Dao, Gith of Greyspace, Orcish Empire of the Pomarj, eastern half of the Principality of Ulek, Valley of the Mage, Robots of Barrier Peaks) PL 48
UVENELEI (The United Alliance of the Northwestern Crescent (western nations off-map)) PL 98
VALKYS (PC Prince Valys of the Unseelie, Planar Unseelie/Elementals/Nature Elementals Only) 30
WILLIAM RONALD (PC Archcleric Hazen of Veluna, Kevellond Alliance (neutral and good nations), Rary and the Empire of the Bright Lands) PL 88
ZELDA (Storm Riders of Telchuria, Ratik, the Frost/Snow/Ice Barbarians) PL 47

  THE PLANAR ARMS RACE (Note:  Any Strength listed below is added to the Strength Totals shown above) 

Alyx (in contention as per above) 0 
Anabstercorian (in contention as per above) 0
Black Omega (in contention as per above) 0
Bonedagger (in contention as per above) 0
Creamstreak (in contention as per above) 0
Dagger (in contention as per above) 0
Darkness (in contention as per above) 0
Mr Draco (in contention as per above) 0
Festy Dog (in contention as per above) 0
Forsaken One (in contention as per above) 0 
Frigid Spleen (in contention as per above) 0
GnomeWorks (in contention as per above) 0 
John Brown (in contention as per above) 0
Kaboom (in contention as per above) 0
Kalanyr (in contention as per above) 0 
Maudlin (in contention as per above) 0 
Lord Melkor (Talos) (in contention as per above) 0 
Rhialto (in contention as per above) 0 
Serpenteye (in contention as per above) 0
Turrosh Mak (in contention as per above) 0
Uvenelei (in contention as per above) 0
Valkys (in contention as per above) 0
William Ronald (in contention as per above) 0
Zelda (in contention as per above) 0 

  THE MAGICAL ARMS RACE (Note: Any Strength listed below is added to the Strength Totals shown above) 

Alyx (in contention as per above) 0 
Anabstercorian (in contention as per above) 0
Black Omega (in contention as per above) 0
Bonedagger (in contention as per above) 0
Creamstreak (in contention as per above) 0
Dagger (in contention as per above) 0
Darkness (in contention as per above) 0
Mr Draco (in contention as per above) 0 
Festy Dog (in contention as per above) 0
Forsaken One (in contention as per above) 0 
Frigid Spleen (in contention as per above) 0
GnomeWorks (in contention as per above) 0 
John Brown (in contention as per above) 0
Kaboom (in contention as per above) 0
Kalanyr (in contention as per above) 0 
Maudlin (in contention as per above) 0 
Lord Melkor (Talos) (in contention as per above) 0 
Rhialto (in contention as per above) 0 
Serpenteye (in contention as per above) 0
Turrosh Mak (in contention as per above) 0
Uvenelei (in contention as per above) 0
Valkys (in contention as per above) 0
William Ronald (in contention as per above) 0
Zelda (in contention as per above) 0 

  THE TECHNOLOGICAL RACE (Note: Any Strength listed below is added to the Strength Totals shown above) 

Alyx (in contention as per above) 0 
Anabstercorian (in contention as per above) 0
Black Omega (in contention as per above) 0  
Dagger (in contention as per above) 0
Bonedagger (in contention as per above) 0
Creamstreak (in contention as per above) 0
Darkness (in contention as per above) 0
Mr Draco (in contention as per above) 0
Festy Dog (in contention as per above) 0
Forsaken One (in contention as per above) 0 
Frigid Spleen (in contention as per above) 0
GnomeWorks (in contention as per above) 0
John Brown (in contention as per above) 0
Kaboom (in contention as per above) 0
Kalanyr (in contention as per above) 0 
Maudlin (in contention as per above) 0 
Lord Melkor (Talos) (in contention as per above) 0 
Rhialto (in contention as per above) 0 
Serpenteye (in contention as per above) 0
Turrosh Mak (in contention as per above) 0
Uvenelei (in contention as per above) 0
Valkys (in contention as per above) 0
William Ronald (in contention as per above) 0
Zelda (in contention as per above) 0 

THE UNDEAD ARMS RACE (Note: Any Strength listed below is added to the Strength Totals shown above)

Alyx (in contention as per above) 0 
Anabstercorian (in contention as per above) 0
Black Omega (in contention as per above) 0
Bonedagger (in contention as per above) 0 
Creamstreak (in contention as per above) 0
Dagger (in contention as per above) 0
Darkness (in contention as per above) 0
Mr Draco (in contention as per above) 0
Festy Dog (in contention as per above) 0
Forsaken One (in contention as per above) 0 
Frigid Spleen (in contention as per above) 0
GnomeWorks (in contention as per above) 0 
John Brown (in contention as per above) 0
Kaboom (in contention as per above) 0
Kalanyr (in contention as per above) 0
Maudlin (in contention as per above) 0 
Lord Melkor (Talos) (in contention as per above) 0 
Rhialto (in contention as per above) 0
Serpenteye (in contention as per above) 0
Turrosh Mak (in contention as per above) 0
Uvenelei (in contention as per above) 0
Valkys (in contention as per above) 0
William Ronald (in contention as per above) 0
Zelda (in contention as per above) 0

  - - -

  Level of your Society and Culture, in Terran terms.

Alyx (in contention as per above) 1500
Anabstercorian (in contention as per above) 1500
Black Omega (in contention as per above) 1500
Bonedagger (in contention as per above) 1500
Creamstreak (in contention as per above) 1500
Dagger (in contention as per above) 1500
Darkness (in contention as per above) 1500
Mr Draco (in contention as per above) 1500
Festy Dog (in contention as per above) 1500
Forsaken One (in contention as per above) 1500
Frigid Spleen (in contention as per above) 1500
GnomeWorks (in contention as per above) 1880 and 1500 
John Brown (in contention as per above) 1500
Kaboom (in contention as per above) 1500
Kalanyr (in contention as per above) 1500
Maudlin (in contention as per above) 1500
Lord Melkor (Talos) (in contention as per above) 2100 and 1500 
Rhialto (in contention as per above) 1500
Serpenteye (in contention as per above) 1500
Turrosh Mak (in contention as per above) 1500 
Uvenelei (in contention as per above) 1500
Valkys (in contention as per above) 1500
William Ronald (in contention as per above) 1500
Zelda (in contention as per above) 1500


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*The Rules Post*

RULE 1 - WHEN WE ARE STARTING AND ENDING

  We start on the 20th.
  We end when the IR dies;  hopefully, the IR will be fun and stick around awhile.

  - - -

  RULE 2 - TURNS AND WHAT THEY MEAN

  A Turn consists of one thread with 200 posts, plus my replies at the end.

  A Turn represents one month of game time.

  If a Turn represents more or less than that, I'll tell you.

  - - -

  RULE 3 - WHAT WILL BEGIN EVERY IR THREAD

  At the start of every Turn thread will be posted:

  The Lists Post, updated for the new Turn.
  The Rules Post (this post.)

  - - -

  RULE 4 - WHAT YOU CAN DO IN A TURN

  Post to the thread.  Or e-mail me.

  You must post whether you are spending points to advance your civilization.

  An Action post is just that - you say your Power is doing something.
  Make as many Action Posts in a Turn as you think your Power can get away with.
  If you post too many Action Posts, I'll disallow the last posts, because your Power has done all it could in the month!

  E-mail me with any questions.  With comments.  With secret agendas.  With secret plots.  Anything you think is worthwhile.

  - - -

  RULE 5 - THE END OF THE TURN

  When 200 or more posts have accumulated on a thread, and I come online and see this, I will:

  Immediately declare Time Out.

  Do not post to the thread following that Time Out.  Wait for the next Turn.  (I will ignore any posts after the Time Out is called, because I must focus on the 200 odd posts already there, and my e-mails.)

  I will access everything that has happened.

  I will then post to THAT THREAD the results, as I arbitrate them, of all the posts for that Turn.

  Then I will ask the Moderator to close the Thread.

  - - -

  RULE 6 - I WILL ATTEMPT TO HELP YOU TO NOT GET LOST IN THE POSTS

  200 posts is a lot to look at, especially if you are just logging on.
  I will attempt to keep up with the thread, and comment on what is presently occurring.

  Thus, my posts will be updates.

  Look for my posts in the sea of posts you see.
  They will help you to find out what is going on, amidst dozens of pages of text.
  Hopefully.

  - - -

  RULE 7 - HOW YOU CAN DIRECTLY DAMAGE ANOTHER POWER

  Conquer your enemy's countries, and their PL goes to you.
  Devastate your enemy's countries, and their PL is halved.

  - - -

  RULE 8 - THE INDUSTRIAL ARMS RACE

  At the start of Turn One, all the Powers of Oerth and Greyspace are considered to be in the Dark Ages, or one step up in the Medieval Ages (except the Lortmil Technomancy and the Shadow Empire.)

  All Powers are considered to be in the Industrial Arms Race, for this is the IR!

  All Powers in the Industrial Arms Race will gain 1 point per Turn.
  These points start accumulating on Turn 2.
  These points stack.  Each Power in the Race continues to gain 1 point per Turn, indefinitely.

  You can declare you are sharing your technology with other Powers.
  All Powers you share technology with gain an additional 1 point in the Technological Arms Race at the start of the next Turn.

  For every Power that shares technology with yours, your Power gains an additional 1 point in the Technological Arms Race.

  To a maximum of 4.  No power can advance more than 4 points.
  So, you can gain 3 points from others helping you, and 1 from your own efforts, maximum.

  Here is what your Strength Level in the Technological Arms Race means, in terms of what military weapons your Power can build:

  0 indicates your country has primitive firearms.
  3 indicates your country has very advanced flintlocks, cannon, and is beginning to seriously enter the field of Technomancy.
  6 indicates your country is now able to produce early 19th century weapons.
  9 indicates your country is now able to produce mid 19th century weapons.
  12 indicates your country is now able to produce late 19th century weapons.
  15 indicates your country is at 1900 Terran levels of weaponry.
  18 indicates World War One technology.
  21 indicates early World War Two technology.
  24 indicates late World War Two technology.
  27 indicates nuclear weapons.
  30 indicates ICBMs.
  33 indicates thermonuclear weapons.
  36 indicates primitive computer guided weapons.
  39 indicates your first space shot.
  41 indicates your first moon landing.
  45 indicates your first smart weapons.
  48 indicates you have very sophisticated computer guided weapons.
  51 indicates you can protect your nation from ballistic weapons (nuclear or not) with a missile defense shield.

  - - -

  RULE NINE - ADVANCING AND INDUSTRIALIZING YOUR CIVILIZATION

  The ability to build massive weapons of destruction does not mean your civilization is advanced.

  Subrule 1:  

  At the Start of Turn One, all the Powers of Oerth and Greyspace are considered to be at the Terran equivalent of the year 1500, for the purposes of where they stand in relation to the Renaissance, Enlightenment, and Industrial Revolution.

  Exception:  The Lortmil Technomancy, which is considered to be around the Terran equivalent of 1880.
  Exception:  The Shadow Empire, which has some elements within it living at the Terran equivalent of 2050.

  Subrule 2:  

  All the Powers of Oerth and Greyspace may choose to advance the equivalent of one Terran year into the Renaissance, at no cost, per Turn.
  This requires a post to the thread that your Power is actively making this attempt, or you do not advance.

  Subrule 3:

  You may speed up your advancement by paying points out of your total Power Level.

  Benefits:  Your Power passes through the Renaissance and into the Industrial Revolution more quickly.

  Drawbacks:  If you are spending Power Level on this, you are not spending it defending your country, or attacking another country.  This will be taken into account concerning all posts to the thread.

  For every 3 points of your Power Level value you declare you are spending this Turn on advancing your civilization, your Power is considered to have advanced an additional year Terran equivalent into the Renaissance and Industrial Revolution.
  This advancement will show up at the beginning of the next Turn.

  Other Powers may elect to help you (with the same drawbacks for them as noted above.)
  For every 3 points of Power Level value they declare to be devoted to helping your society advance, your Power is considered to have advanced an additional year Terran equivalent into the Renaissance and Industrial Revolution.
  The benefits of the help, will show up at the beginning of the next Turn.

  The Power helping you, gets nothing for it's sacrifice.

  Example:  

  The Kevellond League declares it is spending 20 Strength Levels on advancing their civilization.
  Celene declares it is helping the Kevellond League, giving them 4 points of aid.

  The Kevellond Alliance has 24 points devoted to advancing their civilization.
  The Kevellond League is considered to have advanced 8 years (24 divided by 3) into the Renaissance on that Turn, plus the 1 free year noted above - for a total of 9 years of advancement.
  Celene does not advance at all, except for the 1 free year noted above.

  Subrule 4:

  The true reward for advancing your civilization is huge, if you are willing to turn aside from war (or are allowed to) and devote your efforts to advancement.

  For every 10 years Terran equivalent your Power advances into the Renaissance, Enlightenment, and Industrial Revolution, the following happens, at the beginning of the Turn:

  Small nations like Ekbir, Geoff, and the County of Ulek gain 1 point in Power Level, permanently.
  Intermediate sized nations, like Zeif, Furyondy, and Keoland gain 2 points in Power Level, permanently.
  Large nations, like the Peoples of the Vesve, Nyrond, the Great Kingdom of Northern Aerdi, and United Ahlissa gain 3 points in Power Level, permanently.
  Vast Empires, like the Celestial Imperium, Varnaith, and Erypt, gain 4 Power Levels in value, permanently.

  Small Underdark Races, like the Derro, gain 1 to 2 points in Power Level, permanently.
  Large Underdark Nations gain 2 to 3 points in Power Level, permanently.
  Entire Major Races of the Underdark, like the Drow, gain 4 points in Power Level, permanently.
  Vast Underdark Alliances, such as the Solistarim, also gain 4 points in Power Level, permanently.

  Example - the Dark Union makes 10 years of progress, so:

  Bone March increases by 2 points of Power Level permanently.
  The Great Kingdom of Northern Aerdi increases by 3 points of Power Level, permanently.
  United Ahlissa increases by 3 points of Power Level, permanently.
  The Sea Barons increase by 1 point of Power Level, permanently.
  Rel Astra increases by 1 point of Power Level, permanently.
  Medegia increases by 1 point of Power Level, permanently.
  Dullstrand increases by 1 point of Power Level, permanently.
  The Legions of Kas increase by 2 points of Power Level, permanently.
  The Isles of Woe increase by 1 point of Power Level, permanently.

  The Power Level of Player Characters (such as the God Emperor of the Dark Union) does not increase.

  The Dark Union is now 15 points stronger, permanently.

  - - -

  RULE 9 - THE PLANAR ARMS RACE

  A player can claim 1, 2, or 3 Planar Races to help his Power, at (or before) the start.
  Those Planar Races come and aid him.

  He gains 1 point per Turn, starting on Turn 2, for each Planar Race helping him.

  Two or more players may claim the same group of Planars.
  If this happens, it is not considered a Contested situation.

  A player whose Power is primarily evil cannot summon good Planars.
  A player whose Power is primarily good cannot summon evil Planars.
  A player can't claim good and evil Planars.

  If you discard one Planar Race, you can take another in it's place.

  A player who begins the game claiming only Planars (plus his PC) starts with 9 points per Planar Race claimed.
  He can claim 1, 2, or 3 Planar groups.

  He then gains 1 point per Planar Race he has, from Turn 2 onward.

  - - -

  RULE 10 - THE MAGICAL ARMS RACE

  The entry of Kas and his Legions into the Present has returned the Arcane Age to Oerth and Greyspace.
  The entry of Vecna and his Legions will further strengthen magic on Oerth and in Greyspace.

  Everyone is now automatically in the Magical Arms Race, since great magic is returned to the world, and researchers abound.

  Everyone gains 1 point per Turn for this Arms Race.

  The Shadow Empire, Vecna, Kas, Acererak, Iuz, and the Solistarim are already more magically advanced than everyone else is.
  This increased magical capability is factored into their Base PL.

  CASTING 10TH LEVEL MAGIC

  Everyone can start throwing 10th level magic on Turn 1.

  If your power can cast 10th level spells, you may announce ALL of the following during your turn:

  You can counter someone else's 10th level magic.
  You can freely transport your entire army from one area of Oerth to another.
  Your ability to destroy all enemies is greatly enhanced, and this will be taken into account in what you say you do.
  Your ability to defend yourself against attack will be greatly enhanced, and this will be taken into account in what you say you do.
  You can begin to permanently alter the climate of your country.
  You can begin to permanently alter the flora and fauna of your country.
  You can begin to permanently alter the topography of your country.
  You can begin to attempt to permanently alter your people, enhancing them in some way (increases to stats, extra limbs, mutations, psionic powers, innate magical powers, etc.)  This kind of alteration could permanently increase your country's base Power Level.

  You may attempt to cause a catrastrophe of some sort, like a tidal wave, hurricane, volcanic explosion, earthquake, major (and uncontrollable) forest fire, tempest, blizzard (in the tropics), heat wave (in the arctic), and the like.
  The catastrophe can be countered if another power (or the target) with 10th level magic states it is doing so, and you may only target one Power (one person IRL) per Turn with a catastrophe.
  Wish spells will not stop your catastrophe.
  If your catastrophe succeeds, your enemy will suffer a permanent loss to his Base Strength Total.

  CASTING 11TH LEVEL MAGIC

  All Powers can begin casting 11th level magic on Turn 8.

  Vecna and Acererak can do it on Turn 1.
  Iuz and Kas can do it starting on Turn 4.
  The Shadow Empire, the Solistarim, and the Wind Dukes of Aaqa can do it starting on Turn 5.

  Any Power already capable of using 11th level magic may choose to share the secret of 11th level magic with another Power that can't.

  The Power bequeathed the secrets of this magic gains the ability to cast 11th level magic immediately.
  Thus, any Power could gain the ability to employ 11th level magic starting on Turn 1 - if Vecna or Acererak were to help them.

  Once any Power knows the secrets of 11th level magic, it can share it with any other Power.

  Note that sharing the secrets of 11th level magic means you are also sharing the secrets of 10th level magic, if the nation you are sharing with did not know the secrets of 10th level magic.

  If your Power can employ 11th level magic, you can announce ALL of the following during your Turn:

  You can counter someone else's 11th level magic.
  You can automatically counter any lesser magic.
  Your power to destroy is MASSIVELY increased, and this will be taken into account regarding what you say you do.
  Your power to defend yourself is MASSIVELY increased, and this will be  taken into account regarding what you say you do.
  You can permanently alter the climate of your country totally.
  You can rearrange the geography of your country in major ways.
  You can rearrange the flora and fauna of your country as you please.
  You may bequeath upon your entire population one innate magical power per Turn (anything of 5th level or lower.)
  You may permanently alter your entire population, mutating them into something else (you could turn all your elves into avariel, or all your humans into elves, or all your goblins into orcs.)
  You may permanently increase your Power's Strength Total by 3 per Turn.

  You may inflict a major catastrophe.  
  Unless countered by a 10th level or higher spell, it automatically succeeds.
  A 10th level spell does not stop it, but lessens it's effect.
  You can cause a massive tidal wave, regions at the equator to freeze solid, regions in the arctic to melt and steam, violent earthquakes, massive explosions, massive volcanic eruptions, the devastation of an entire region by any kind of force.
  The Power you target will suffer a loss of 1/4 of his entire Power Level, rounded up, permanently.
  You may only target one Power (one person IRL) per Turn with a catastrophe.

  You may attempt to squelch all magic on Oerth for the current Turn.
  If you are countered by 10th level magic, you have only a 50% chance of success.  
  If you are countered by 11th level magic, you fail.
  Otherwise, the Magical Arms race is halted that turn (nobody gains any points the next Turn from this Turn's research.)
  Planars lose most of their abilities, and this will be noted in what is said and done.
  Undead lose most of their abilities, and this will be noted in what is said and done.
  If you squelch all magic with your 11th level magic, that is all you can do with it in your Turn.

  - - -

  RULE 11 - THE PROBLEMS WITH TECHNOLOGY AND TECHNOMANCY

  Technology and technomancy created on Toril and in Realmspace will work fine, on Toril and in Realmspace.

  Technology and technomancy created on Oerth and in Greyspace will work fine, on Oerth and in Greyspace.

  Such technology can be given to the Planars for their use (but the Planars do not start their own Technological Arms Race ... your power must continue that.)

  Technology and technomancy created on Toril and in Realmspace, which is taken to Oerth and/or Greyspace, DOES NOT WORK AT ALL.

  Technology and technomancy created on Oerth and in Greyspace, which is taken to Toril and/or Realmspace, DOES NOT WORK AT ALL.

  (Thus, for the past 40 years, the Church of Shade which is now called the Shadow Empire on Oerth had to start from scratch learning technological and technomancical knowhow on Oerth, just like the Lortmil Technomancy had to start from scratch.)

  Magic, including Arcane Age magic, works normally when taken from one place to another.

  - - -

  RULE 13 - TRAVELLING TO REALMSPACE OR TORIL, AND VICE VERSA

  ANY attempt by ANYONE from Oerth or Greyspace, to enter Realmspace or to travel to Toril (no matter how convoluted a route you take, or what spell you use) is met by the Realmspace Border Guard.
  The Realmspace Border Guard are the final arbiters of whether those entering go any further, or whether they go back.

  If those attempting to enter Realmspace or attempting to go to Toril attempt to fight the Border Guard, the entire 1,000 points of the United Commonwealth of Toril, plus the 500 points of the Eternal Empire, plus the 500 points of Hope Island, plus the 300 points of the Scro Star League, plus anything else I can think of, stands ready to back them up.
  Hit and run raids (popping in, dropping a nuke and running) are not possible - the Border Guard is expecting such tactics.

  However, the reverse is not true, not true at all.

  Anyone from Toril or Realmspace may enter Greyspace, or Gate or teleport to Oerth, as they please.
  When they do so, they lose all of their technological and technomancical (I think I have invented a new word here ...) Strength Level, and they are considered to be at:

  ONE-HALF for the United Commonwealth (that is, they can throw 500 points at you)
  FULL STRENGTH for Hope Isle (they can throw 500 points at you)
  ONE-HALF for the Eternal Empire (they can throw 250 points at you)
  ONE-HALF for the Scro Star League (they can throw 150 points at you)

  Moral of the story:

  Don't dis the Torilians.
  At least, don't dis the Torilians until you can get away with it. 

  (The Wanderer, apparently doesn't care, since he is slandering them pitilessly.)

  - - -

  RULE 14 - HIGH LEVEL CHARACTERS AND NPCS

  A character of 30th level 2nd or 3rd edition would have a Power Level of 1.
  A character of 60th level 2nd or 3rd edition would have a Power Level of 2.
  A character of 90th level 2nd or 3rd edition would have a Power Level of 3.
  A character of 120th level 2nd or 3rd edition would have a Power Level of 4.
  A character of 160th level 2nd or 3rd edition would have a Power Level of 5.

  If the character has innate magical powers, and huge numbers of high powered magical items (and/or artifacts) his power level can increase further.
  By further, I mean by 1 Power Level ... 2 at the absolute most, assuming the most extraordinary of conditions.

  The above applies to NPCs.
  It applies to the famous NPCs of Oerth.

  An NPC who is a demipower, like Iuz, has inherently greater power than the norm, and his PL is enhanced further.

  - - -

  RULE 15 - HOW THE ARMS RACES WILL BUILD UP YOUR STRENGTH TOTAL

  Presume you decided to claim only Dullstrand, Power Level 2, as your claimed Power.
  You begin the IR, on Turn One, with a Power Level of 2.

  You are automatically in all the Arms Races.

  For the Planar Arms Race, you select djinn, eladrin, and guardinals to help you.
  You elect to stay in the Undead Arms Race, summoning good undead.
  You talk 3 other Powers into helping you in the Technological Arms race.
  You are in the Magical Arms Race like everyone else.

  On Turn One, you convince Acererak to share with you the secrets of both 10th and 11th level spells.

  RESULT:

  On Turn One, you can employ 10th and 11th level magic.

  On Turn Two, your Power Level increases by:

  3 for the Planar Arms Race (3 Planar Races)
  1 for the Undead Arms Race
  4 for the Technological Arms Race (Yourself plus 3 helpers)
  1 for the Magical Arms Race

  You now have a Strength Total of 11

  - - -

  RULE 16 - THE CITY OF THE GODS

  Originally (and still, officially) a Mystaran product, the City of the Gods is here on Oerth, for the IR.
  It is the left-over product of a super-advanced civilization (more advanced even than the United Commonwealth of Toril) that has disappeared.
  It has maintained itself for thousands of years since, by maintaining and creating new robots.

  The City of the Gods, as people call it, sits up in the Godspires, in the Black Ice (just off-map to the north), in the middle of the territory of the Solistarim.

  It is not possible to claim the City of the Gods.
  The Solistarim cannot claim the City of the Gods anymore readily than anyone else.

  It IS possible to raid the City of the Gods for their high tech goodies.
  A successful raid (75% of any raid being successful) produces an increase in your PL of 2, permanently.
  An unsuccessful raid (25% of any raid being unsuccessful) produces nothing.

  Each raid, successful or unsuccessful, against the City of the Gods gives a cumulative 1% chance that the City of the Gods will take notice of the raids, and that there are beings out there existing that can raid it.
  In that case, the City of the Gods will DECLARE WAR ON EVERYONE IN THE IR.

  Yours Truly will run the City of the Gods if that happens.

  The City of the Gods will then attack all those who raided it, immediately.
  Once those Powers are destroyed, the City of the Gods will randomly attack all the other Powers in the IR.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*Very upset*

  

  (horrified and dispirited, looks like he was hit in the stomach)

  We have lost Valkys.

  He gave up.  He wanted what the first two IRs were:  just plain fun.
  He was overwhelmed by the complexity and the gigantic alliances.

  I wanted the third IR to be like the first two.

  The first two IRs were silliness and fun.
  Yes, this IR has a lot of rules - all of which I made up on the spot, and not necessarily good or workable - but I made them up because people were asking for details.
  This IR has a lot of big alliances, and that is because there are more nations than there are people.

  I made up some of the rules so the posting wouldn't run away from people.  So that people would have a chance to catch up, at the end of each Turn, to the posting.

  But somehow I have gone wrong.
  Valkys joined the IR for the same reason I ran the first two IRs, and now he has left.
  Not because of IRL trouble, but because the IR has changed - in his eyes - into something not fun.

  You'all must understand - the IR is not serious.
  This is not an Axis and Allies game.
  It most certainly isn't a chess game or a bridge game, or a tournament game.

  This is about silliness and fun.  It won't work, if it's not about silliness and fun.

  I wish Valkys would return.  His loss is a devastating blow to me.  
  How many more people will become intimidated by all those rules and quit??


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*To Uvenelei*

To Uvenelei I say:

  Don't read any of the rules.
  Don't read anymore of the lists posts than the list of Powers available.

  Pick any Powers you want.  Any, up to the limit of 100 PL (just add together the PLs of those you pick, up to 100.)

  Don't think of anything else, or pay attention to anything or anyone else.
  Just pick your Powers.

  Then e-mail me with the choices.

  Forget about rules and complexity.
  Forget about who has already claimed powers - that is not important.

  This is about fun.

  Welcome to the 3rd IR, Uvenelei!


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*What the IR is, and is not*

Let me clarify what the IR is, and is not.

  The IR is not a tournament.
  The IR is not a bridge or chess match.
  The IR is not formal.
  The IR is not even informal.

  The IR is silliness.
  The IR is anarchy and chaos.
  The IR is uproar.
  The IR is trashing one of WOTC's fine campaign worlds.
  The IR is remaking said world beyond recognition.

  The IR is machine-gun toting demons.
  The IR is elf eating orcs (and later, elves mating with orcs.)
  The IR is blowing up hallowed places like Evermeet.
  The IR is impossible alliances.
  The IR is technomancy running amok.
  The IR is the Gods sitting back and saying it's their problem (even though it's our world.)

  The IR is, in the last word, one long mess.

  The IR is, hopefully, fun for those involved.

  Fun is the point.  
  If it is not fun, there is no point.

  Any rules I placed on the IR, are subservient to the fun.
  Any rules I placed on the IR, were intended to increase the fun, and rectify past mistakes.
  Any rules I placed on the IR that interfere with the fun, will be given to the ochre jellies for their immediate consumption.

  In the first IR, all I did was ask a hypothetical question, as a bit of humor after a previous grim post.
  I had no idea what was going to happen as a result.
  It was spontaneous combustion, and it was great.  So I helped it along, and we built momentum.  And the IR was born.
  We had a lot of fun.

  Edena_of_Neith


----------



## Maudlin

I'm sorry he left.

I, for one, was intenting to be completely silly. Not in a looney toons way, but in an "it's the end of the world as we know it, and I feel fine" way. 

I'm not sure what Valkys was expecting, but with this many players, and such a vast range of creatures involved, anything except utter pandemonium is completely ruled out, I think 

All the rules are just a way of rendering abstract what I can reasonably expect my faction to be capable of, to me.

You have very little to lose by rejoining, Valkys... Hell, if it's not fun for you, just kamikaze someone you don't like


----------



## Turrosh Mak

*About Valkys*

I too am sorry that he is going.  I understand why though.  I have my doubts about the "rules" myself and hve fears about the loss of spontanaity.  But on the other hand, edena had rules in the first two IRs, even though they weren't written down for everyone to see.
The pace is going to be less frantic, with the 200 post limit each turn and with each turn lasting one month.  That allone makes the thread a lot easier to deal with, for edena and everyone else 
So I'm more than willing to give this a chance.

On a related note, William has asked me to post a link to the GIRA site:  http://bugbearslair.homestead.com/Gira1.html


----------



## Kalanyr

I'm sorry to see all the players dropping off myself. For me the incredibly complex alliances are part of the fun. Even if I am about Public Enemy number 5.

Edena- Is it possible to throw PL into increasing ones Magical Arms Race level as one can do with tech? Some races/nations might decide to try to enhance magic rather than to counter tech with tech.

All Players-The Drow,The Yuan-Ti, Kalanyr & Ivid are willing to negotiate for rewards with any faction capable of providing them with the secrets of 10 &/or 11 level magic, except Vecna (sorry I'd rather not die along with him).


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

It is not possible to speed up the Magical Arms Race.

  I have added the NPCs and Knightly Orders to the lists.

  The Circle of Eight are already claimed, by Black Omega.

  I am assigning most of the NPCs and Knightly Orders to various people who should have them.

  However, some of them will be open for claiming.
  Those that are, I will mark with a star (*).


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Lynux, you are over 100.  You must relinquish something.
  You may relinquish the NPCs I have given you.
  You may relinquish a country or two (you are currently being contested for The Hold of the Sea Princes by Forsaken One, I believe.)

  Neither Mr. Draco nor Serpenteye can make any further claims without relinquishing something (they may relinquish the NPCs I've given them, obviously.)
  Mr. Draco is at 100 points.
  Serpenteye is at 99 points, and can gain only 1 point more.

  Maudlin, I sent you a large update to the map via e-mail.
  Thanks again for the great map.


----------



## Anabstercorian

*I noticed a conflict here*

In the claims list, the Solistarim listed as both PL 40 and PL 35.  Which is accurate?

And is there no way to increase the odds of a successful raid on the city of the gods?


----------



## Mr. Draco

Edena, nice lists.

Yes, it's sad to see valkys go, maybe he'll rejoin?

As to treating it like fun, umm, well, I play chess in tournaments .  Then again, _with_ this level of complexity i can't understand how it could possibly be anything but pure chaos and destruction.  It's just that even though I may treat this as a game of chess, I don't treat it as a *serious* game of chess.

On a side note:
*TO EVERYBODY* I'm still waiting for many people to get back to me about the non-agression pact, please do so soon, it's not just you willian.


----------



## Darkness

Damn - I wish we wouldn't have lost Valkys. 

Sadly, his concerns might have a lot of merit; this IR could be much different than the first two. For one, it's set in Greyhawk rather than the Realms, which is a much more serious and somber place. Many of the most powerful nations are evil, and not much is as good as it could be. Which also leads to a different tone, and to different methods, I think...


----------



## William Ronald

*WELCOME BACK!!!!*

Hello, Edena:

Are you officially back yet?  I can still help.

I am sorry that we lost Valkys.  


Edena, I was going to wait until you got back to address the power level with Lynux.  I added everything up last night.   Possibly, he may want to give up a few things and claim many of the forces that Valkys had. He might have a more consistent faction.

Also,  I mentioned the Storm Riders of Telchuria.  I e-mailed Zelda, who has only 12 PLs about them.  She is sticking with the Northern part of the continent.  She e-mailed me back.  (My e-mail box has been full of late.)

Zelda accepts the Storm Riders of Telchuria.  This is what she wrote:



> Ok, I will claim them, or do that for me, but it seems I am terrible busy this week and I don't have time to think this diplomacy and stuff currently.
> Doh, that happens.




I recall saying I'd start only after IR is supposed to start, here's the reason.

Edena, did you add the alignment rules to the thread.

Also, I have an idea for the fourth post of each thread.  Include the links to Turrosh Mak's wonderful site and Maudlin's magnificent map.  They willl greatly help players and give you a quick way to check everything.

Also, I received an e-mail from Uvenelei and one from Creamsteak as well.   I believe they will both participate.  Uvenelei has decided to pick up a Living Greyhawk Gazetteer for himself.  I offered to answer any questions he or Creamsteak might have.

Welcome back!


Have John Brown and Frigid_Spleen left us"  I e-mailed John Brown but have yet to hear from him.

Guys, concerning Vecna. 


Edena has ruled that unless Vecna is stopped he becomes the sole greater god, our gods lose power, and EVERYONE will lose some as well.  

Mr. Draco, I will have a formal reply soon.  I have a few family matters to help out with.  The thread is fun, but I am busy.


----------



## Serpenteye

*I join the Arms Race*

Planar

Baatezu (devils)
To entice the baatezu into my service I start by pointing out the large numbers of tana'ri and celestials who are entering this chrystal sphere. I explain to them the need to balance the chaotic influences of these creatures and that the cause of the baatezu race would not benefit from Oerth falling under the sway of such abominations. In exchange for the assistance of diabolic mercenaries I offer an advance payment of 1000 souls and another 1000 souls per month every month more baatezu are summoned. I also offer an individual pay to each baatezu of between 0.1 and 10 souls per month (depending on the HD and species of the devil).  If the baatezu are still unwilling to sign the contract I offer to share some of our magic and technological lore with them. If they still balk I offer to send 10000 men (of my choice) to fight in the blood war 20 years from now. (these negotiations are to be completed within the month)
-
Yugoloth (daemons)
To the yugoloth I offer the same deal as the baatezu and try to explain just why they need me more than I need them. I also offer them the exquisite pleasure of torturing prisoners of war on their free time and arrange competitions between baatezu, yugoloth, efreeti and men in the art of causing pain. If none of my planars mind I offer to arrange an "olympic games" of torture for all major species in the multiverse. 
-
Fire efreeti ((I don't really know what these creatures want, I have no monster manual so I'm just guessing.))
To the efreeti I offer a world to burn (figuratively). I offer the liquid fire far beneath the lands of the Dark Union for their homelands in this new world. I give them the same offer of souls as I give the baatezu and yugoloth (If they have no interest in tormenting the dead they can always use them as trade-items in the lower planes). Magic and technological lore is also offered if the negotiations seem to take too long.

-
The souls offered as payment in the planar arms race come from old and infirm people who can no longer contribute to society in an other way. If any of the planar species fail to agree I can more than double the payment (though I think my offers are already quite generous). Fortunately the God-Emperor has an overwhelming diplomacy, bluff and sence motive rank and he handles the negotiations personally in the imperial capital Jalpa.

-------

Magical
As a high level mage the God-Emperor has long searched for ways to increase his power and unlock the secrets of the arcane age, now that Kas has returned he is making steady progress. The magical colleges of the Dark Union are given great resources to expand recruitment and research. We are in the magical arms race.
-------

Technological
With the wanderers sending massive efforts are begun into catching up to the gnomes and the UC. Large numbers of skilled laborers and experts put their lives at stake in finding new ways to produce large amounts of goods quickly and building new and deadlier weapons. We are in the technological arms race.
-------

Undead
 There is a long tradition of Necromancy in the lands of the Empire. All dead, since about a decade ago, are reanimated into undead form and made to work the hardest and most dangerous work in quarries, stripmines and construction of fortresses, roads and canals and simple farmlabour, they also serve as expendable shock-troops in battle. Damaged undead are mended and reanimated. Higher forms of undead are respected and treated like other powerful citicens, although they are magically bound and compelled to obey the laws and decrees of the Emperor. Lesser undead are masscontrolled and cheaply massanimated with the aid of high level spells (9-10th.) Powerful undead are either animated or allowed to "recruit" under controlled forms, they are also forced to swear their fealty to the God-Emperor on the Rod of Unbreakable Oaths. We are in the undead arms race. 


PS. Edena, I like your rules. I guess that makes me lawful evil.  DS.

PPS. And a suck-up besides  DS.


----------



## Serpenteye

*To Kalanyr*

------------------------- Kalanyr wrote:
"Hmm, I can accept this offer. What would you like for the secrets of Arcane Magic? I have been studying this magic longer than you have lived and yet it still escapes me in all but my home plane! I must know it!"
-------------------------

"I emphatize with you, because I felt the same way. I just recently recieved arcane magics myself. Imagine, the greatest mage on Oerth being given arcane magics by a fighter! It's really quite simple when you know it but it's hell trying to research it on your own, and for your kind Hell is not a pleasant location. 
 'What would I like for the secrets of arcane magic?' Nothing you have or would be willing to give at this time, I wager. Perhaps at some time in the future I could exchange it for a favour of some sort. Perhaps, we shall see."


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

40 is the accurate number for the Solistarim.
  They are quite powerful, and they even have the help of some rogue phaerimm.

  I'll go and fix that now.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*IMPORTANT - PLEASE READ*

William, thank you for Moderating for me.
  I appreciate it.
  Everyone give William their thanks.  

  I am back.
  Back, to find Valkys departed.

  I see that a number of you seem to agree with Valkys.
  Remember that I only created most of the rules because people were asking for answers I did not have.  
  In order to answer their questions, I had to create a system that could provide answers.

  I am going to make a major modification in the rules.
  Instead of gaining 3 points in the Arms Races, you can only gain 1 point.
  This is to prevent points from going through the ceiling in two Turns, and to give the starting points much more meaning.

  Where is the meaning if you start at 20, but two Turns later you are at 50?
  Under the current system, Oerth would rack up over 1,000 points pretty quickly.

  However ...

  You can pick any 3 Planar Races you want.
  You don't have to explain anything to me, or prove your claim is worthwhile.
  Just go ahead and pick the Planars, and they're yours.

  You are all automatically in all the Arms Races, unless you don't want to be in one (such as the Undead Arms Race.)

  Once I finish updating the rules, in 30 minutes or so, have a read.

  You can still gain big from advancing your civilization.  That is not changed.


----------



## Bonedagger

Wow... Lots of rules and a guy leaving 

Ahh. Don't feel sad. We will have fun.

I see that I lack a PC (Player Character smart-a... annoying person) Not feeling any need to increase my powerlevel any further, I chose Vecna.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*ALSO IMPORTANT - PLEASE READ*

Williams wrote:

  Are you officially back yet? I can still help. 
  I am sorry that we lost Valkys. 

  I'm back.  Thanks again, Williams.  I am so sorry I refuse to delete Valkys from the Lists until the 19th.  Valkys could always change his mind.

  - - -

  Edena, I was going to wait until you got back to address the power level with Lynux. I added everything up last night. Possibly, he may want to give up a few things and claim many of the forces that Valkys had. He might have a more consistent faction. 

  Lynux is over 100 points, especially with the NPCs I just gave him.
  He needs to post, relinquishing either NPCs, a nation or two, or both.

  - - -

  Also, I mentioned the Storm Riders of Telchuria. I e-mailed Zelda, who has only 12 PLs about them. She is sticking with the Northern part of the continent. She e-mailed me back.  (My e-mail box has been full of late.) 
  Zelda accepts the Storm Riders of Telchuria. This is what she wrote: 

  quote:

  Ok, I will claim them, or do that for me, but it seems I am terrible busy this week and I don't have time to think this diplomacy and stuff currently. 
Doh, that happens. 

  Cheers, William!  Now, Zelda is in this fully, which I wanted badly.  Thanks!

  - - -

  Edena, did you add the alignment rules to the thread.

  I think so.  I'll check it.

  - - -

  Also, I have an idea for the fourth post of each thread. Include the links to Turrosh Mak's wonderful site and Maudlin's magnificent map. They willl greatly help players and give you a quick way to check everything. 

  I totally agree.  Maudlin, Turrosh Mak, would you do that?  It'd be great.

  - - -

	Also, I received an e-mail from Uvenelei and one from Creamsteak as well. I believe they will both participate. Uvenelei has decided to pick up a Living Greyhawk Gazetteer for himself. I offered to answer any questions he or Creamsteak might have. 

  They need a chance to claim nations.
  They should both look at the list, then make all their claims, BEFORE they look at who has currently claimed what.
  Then, I can put up their claims on the Lists.
  They have the right to contest their claims like anyone else.

  - - -

  Welcome back! 


  Have John Brown and Frigid_Spleen left us? I e-mailed John Brown but have yet to hear from him. 

  I am worried about that.  We cannot run the IR without Iuz, and the Empire of Iuz.
  It is too strategically important to the situation.
  If we have lost John Brown, I need someone to run the empire of Iuz.  Someone new.

  - - -

  Guys, concerning Vecna. 
Edena has ruled that unless Vecna is stopped he becomes the sole greater god, our gods lose power, and EVERYONE will lose some as well. 

  Vecna has been claimed as a Player Character by Bonedagger.
  Ok. 
  Vecna does NOT ascend to Greater God, if nobody does anything about him.
  He remains a mortal being, permanently.
  The other Gods of Oerth are not going to lose one level of Godhood.
  Nobody will lose any PL because they didn't kill him immediately on Turn One, or Turn Two, etc.


----------



## Kalanyr

*Re: To Kalanyr*



			
				Serpenteye said:
			
		

> [B
> "I emphatize with you, because I felt the same way. I just recently recieved arcane magics myself. Imagine, the greatest mage on Oerth being given arcane magics by a fighter! It's really quite simple when you know it but it's hell trying to research it on your own, and for your kind Hell is not a pleasant location.
> 'What would I like for the secrets of arcane magic?' Nothing you have or would be willing to give at this time, I wager. Perhaps at some time in the future I could exchange it for a favour of some sort. Perhaps, we shall see." [/B]




"I used to take Vacations to the first layer of Hell, but after my first few trips Tiamat always showed up for some reason,so I quit it."


----------



## Maudlin

*Re: IMPORTANT - PLEASE READ*



			
				Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> *  You can still gain big from advancing your civilization.  That is not changed. *



I quietly suspect this will be a more unbalancing factor, at least for the people with huge tracts of land... eg. I'm smallish and at 50, while the Dark Union is huge and at 100. Suppose we both use 60% of our PL to advance, then he'll have 40 left to push his agenda to my 20 (still sounds fair), but would then gain 30 PL permanently, to my 3-5. Small countries shouldn't even try to compete in the Industrial race. It sounds like a rule that would take a lot of bookkeeping too, btw, which makes your job more painful 

Then again, large territories would conceivable have an advantage in industrialisation, so maybe it makes sense. They make a bigger target too, after all :>


----------



## William Ronald

*Thanks, Edena*

Edena: 

It is good to have you back.  I hope that you are fully rested.

I hope Valkys will return, as well.

I do have a nation to give a new player and several others do as well.  Alyx can offer them the Wind Dukes of Aaqa, a LN/LG power.

Thanks for the clarification on Vecna.  I think this will give bonedagger a lot more playability.  Also, did you end the alignment rule for the territory claims.

The changes in the arms races will also extend the life of the thread and make it easier for new people to join once we start.

I was a bit worried about Zelda.  She is now fully powered and ready for the game play.

Lynux has dropped the Lortmils from his claims, due to negotiations with Gnomeworks.  He may want to rethink some of his claims.  

Also, Turrosh Mak accepted a deal which Lynux offered. 

I still have no word from Frigid_Spleen or John Brown.  Does anyone on this board have their e-mails.

I hope to hear from creamsteak and Uvenelei latter today.


----------



## Uvenelei

I just read all the rules, then I read the post telling me to NOT read the rules... 
Oh well.

Ok, I hereby claim Ishtarland, the Wind Dukes of Aaqa, and Lyrn. I don't know where to the far west of the Flanaess they are; are they geographically close to one another?

I'm sorry to hear that someone's leaving due to the extra rules, but so far it looks like the IR will still be fun. Thanks again to Edena and William for all your help.


----------



## Bonedagger

Guess that timetraveling drained a lot of enegy.. Oh well. I can always try again later... But in the meantime. What do I do? Oh yeah.. Sweet revenge. He he hee.


----------



## Maudlin

Oops, I just now noticed the request, sorry. Bit late to make it the 4th post now 

Faction map is at http://users.pandora.be/maudlin/map.html

You can click on it to get a slightly larger version of the same map, which should be a little easier on the eyes.

And a great big welcome to Uvenelei, good to have you. Look forward to devouring your soul soon!


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

I just greatly reduced the size of the Rules Post.
  I shrunk the rules.

  Would you'all look, and tell me if I succeeded in doing so properly?
  I want greater clarity and less confusion - and less intimidation, from the rules.

  Uvenelei, welcome to the IR!
  Ishtarland, Lyrn, and the Wind Dukes are at about roughly the same longetude, but vary greatly in latitude.
  Lyrn is equatorial.  Ishtarland is subtropical and warm temperate.  The Wind Dukes are cold temperate and subarctic.

  Just think of them as a block of nations, way west of the map.

  I will put your claims up on the Lists.


----------



## William Ronald

*Welcome to the IR thread!*

Welcome, Uvenelei!!

Well, I did promise Ishtarland to a new player.  It is yours.  If you wish to rename it, and Edena allows, I have names.   

I don't have the map, but I think the Wind Dukes are likely near Ishtarland.  If this were on Earth, Ishtarland would be the Mesopotamian region and Lyrn would be Africa, based on what I know.

Darkness and Lynux, I believe, are still contesting for Erypt, an analogue for Egypt.  Alyx has claimed the Wind Dukes of Aaqa, so I can't speak on the claim for that.

E-mail me if you have questions. Or ask on the boards.

Glad to have you here!!

Bonedagger: Remember the Klingon prover: "Revenge is a dish best served cold"

Maudlin:  Do you or anyone know who wrote the article with Erypt on the map or what issue it was in.  Zelda indicated she would try to find it, but she said the Dragon CD Rom's search function was poor.


----------



## GnomeWorks

*Edena*

I would like to claim the *Peoples of the Iron Hills* and the *Free City of Irongate*.


----------



## William Ronald

Edena,  here is my suggestion for the format of the fourth post of each thread:



> *IR Thread Resources*
> 
> Faction mapfor the World of Greyhawk IR thread:
> http://users.pandora.be/maudlin/map.html
> 
> 
> Previous IR threads on Toril, the world of the Forgotten Realms campaign setting:
> 
> http://bugbearslair.homestead.com/GIRA1.html




Gnomeworks, good to hear from you!


----------



## GnomeWorks

*Edena*

I also want to claim the *City of Greyhawk*, and the territory surrounding it.  If someone else has put a claim to it, I'm going to contest their claim.


----------



## Maudlin

William, I don't know the issue it was covered in, but I ran across a project a while ago that is trying to flesh out the Eryptian lands specifically, maybe that can help.

They've got a really spiffy (23 year-old) map of the lands west of the Flan too, btw, have a look:

http://www.hallofhero.com/sand/index.cfm

Zelda, if the magazines on the CDROM (for which I would eat my own right hand) are in pdf format, you can use the windows Find program on them too, if that works better.


----------



## zouron

*peeks in from the mist of nothingness*

just wanted to voice my opinion on a few points I have seen here.

first it seems that an amazing amount of people made huge powerful characters, this is't nessecary a bad thing... but sorta.. power doesn't mean you have many levels. Look at the real big players in the last thread, their characters was rather average rule wise. (I though I was playing hugely over powered at 40 levels).

second, don't worry too much about rules, even in this phase this is for fun! because you are PL 40 and at war with PL 100 does  not mean they win automatically!, be counning explain what you do to edena and the rest, perhaps make some announcement IC (which is really fun hehe).

Ohh set yourself a goal for the game, what is you you want to accomplish? I did this and I started well as one character only, and was fairly important by the end of IR thread 2 (at least in my opinion!).

hmm one thing that seems to concern me with this one thread is that a lot of nations are all pictured individual... I hope when the game start they will be seen as one unit, orelse at least for me it would be very confusing. And as for those suggesting others pick close by each other I stronly disagree with this, as long as I can see those nation unit under a common ruler so 

As for the rules, hey don't worry about them, just say what you do what you want to research and such, edena posted them for you to hae fun with (and or maximize our claims if you so desired), there is no real win or loss here, there is only lots of fun!

ohh ignore my babbling by the way and enjoy  and gies lots of credit to edena, this is truly his show!


----------



## Bonedagger

*Re: Welcome to the IR thread!*



			
				William Ronald said:
			
		

> *Bonedagger: Remember the Klingon prover: "Revenge is a dish best served cold" *




Do not worry that I would rush blindly into a rage. Remember that I do have had some time to practice patience (Beeing undead help a lot there). 

I was merely stating my motivation My last project turned out to become a rather anticlimatic situation you know


----------



## Serpenteye

*You Naughty Gnome!*



			
				GnomeWorks said:
			
		

> *I would like to claim the Peoples of the Iron Hills and the Free City of Irongate. *




You do realize you have just caused your own undoing, do you not?


----------



## Alyx

Uvenelei 

 The Wind Dukes of Aaqa our yours!  And there goes a load off of my chest...  I was getting way to many points there.

Enjoy, and use for the benefit of us all...

Or those of us that fight for good, anyway.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

GnomeWorks, if you are claiming Irongate and the Iron Hills, I would also recommend you claim Idee and Onnwall, which are also a part of the Iron League and next door to Irongate.

  Nobody has claimed any of those nations yet, although the Dark Union has threatened anyone who would claim them.

  The Domain of Greyhawk was claimed by the Shadow Empire.
  It is now a Contested Claim.


----------



## Bonedagger

Alyx said:
			
		

> *Or those of us that fight for good, anyway. *




HEY! That's it. You are not invited to my promotion to godhod (Just waisting time with stupid comments).


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*VERY IMPORTANT - PLEASE READ*

Ok, Uvenelei has claimed the Wind Dukes of Aaqa.
  Alyx has given up his claim to the Wind Dukes, so there is no contest there.

  Ishtarland and Lyrn are claimed.  Would those of you holding those lands like to cede them to Uvenelei?

  I would also like to suggest some URLs for everyone:

http://www.geocities.com/TimesSquare/5878/lo-nakar.zip
http://www.geocities.com/TimesSqure/5878/

  And ESPECIALLY THIS URL!

http://www.geocities.com/TimesSquare/5878/gridgeo.gif


  In fact, Maudlin - could you post the URL directly above whenever you post the URL of the map you have made?
  For here is THE map of Oerik.

  We can now get to the business of actually placing Lyrn, Ishtarland, The Wind Dukes, and the Celestial Empire.
  Varnaith is based on a change in the map.
  So are the Solistarim.


----------



## GnomeWorks

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> *GnomeWorks, if you are claiming Irongate and the Iron Hills, I would also recommend you claim Idee and Onnwall, which are also a part of the Iron League and next door to Irongate.
> 
> Nobody has claimed any of those nations yet...*




I wasn't sure about the name of the region, so I decided to just pick out the ones that sounded like it.  However, yes - it was the Iron League I was looking for.

Thus, I also claim *Idee* and *Onnwall*, thus taking the entire Iron League.



> *...although the Dark Union has threatened anyone who would claim them.
> 
> The Domain of Greyhawk was claimed by the Shadow Empire.
> It is now a Contested Claim. *




I think that I can deal with the Dark Union.

Lord Melkor(Talos), perhaps we can work out a deal between our powers?  Email me at *korey@nandgate.com*, and I hope that we can come to a mutually acceptable agreement over this.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Uvenelei's claim to the Wind Dukes is uncontested.
  His claim to Lyrn is also uncontested, I think.

  Williams, are you relinquishing Ishtarland to him?

  - - -

  In replies to other messages:

  Creamstreak is invited to join.  Creamstreak, come and join the party!  

  Williams wrote

 I hope Valkys will return, as well.

  ((So do I.  I wasn't trying to intimidate anyone with rules.  I was trying to make things more fun.  Rectify the mistakes of the past.  And with so many players, and so many nations, and so many possibilities, I did my best.  I am not a Game Designer.  I just want you'all to have fun.))

  I do have a nation to give a new player and several others do as well. Alyx can offer them the Wind Dukes of Aaqa, a LN/LG power. 

  ((Does this mean you are giving Ishtarland to Uvenelei, Williams?))

  Thanks for the clarification on Vecna. I think this will give bonedagger a lot more playability. Also, did you end the alignment rule for the territory claims. 

  ((I agree.  Now, everyone doesn't have to kill Vecna on Turn One.  
  For the sake of simplicity - pick any country you want.  It doesn't have to make sense.  But try to restrain yourself - picking orcs and elves, or Acererak and the Iron League, simultaneously doesn't make much sense.))

The changes in the arms races will also extend the life of the thread and make it easier for new people to join once we start. 

  ((Yes.  Now, PLs won't skyrocket out of the atmosphere by Turn 3.))

  I was a bit worried about Zelda. She is now fully powered and ready for the game play. 

  ((I am still worried about Zelda.
  Look at the new map (see my URL on the other post.)  The northern continent of Telchura is only shown in the far northwest.
  Because of the way maps work, it is also to the north of the ENTIRE map, for it is a partially polar continent.))

 ((Lynux has dropped the Lortmils from his claims, due to negotiations with Gnomeworks. He may want to rethink some of his claims.

  Lynux is over 100 points.  He has at least two contested nations:  Erypt, and the Hold of the Sea Princes.))

  Also, Turrosh Mak accepted a deal which Lynux offered. 

  ((What deal?))

  I still have no word from Frigid_Spleen or John Brown. Does anyone on this board have their e-mails. 

  ((We cannot, I repeat CANNOT properly have this IR without someone representing the Empire of Iuz.
  It is too important a power.
  That would be like trying to represent Toril without the elves - any elves at all.))

  ((ANYONE CAN RENAME ANY COUNTRY THEY POSSESS.  It will cause confusion, but feel free to go ahead and rename as you please.))

  ((I am trying to simplify the rules.  I shrunk the rules, and tried to clarify them.  Did I succeed?))


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Everyone, take a look at this URL.
  It shows the big picture of Oerth.

  If Maudlin can work with the map shown, and modify it, we can finally place the Celestial Empire, Lyrn, Erypt, Ishtarland, the Wind Dukes, Esmerin, Varnaith, the Storm Riders of Telchuria, and even the Yuan-Ti Empire.

  Here is the URL:

http://www.geocities.com/TimesSquare/5878/gridgeo.gif


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*IMPORTANT - PLEASE READ!*

I have found another URL.
  It delivers the goods!

  Check out THIS map!

http://members.aol.com/cathbhadhx/tsroerth.gif

  Hyperborea is another name for Telchuria.

  I would place the Wind Dukes of Aaqa as being north of Orcreich.
  Basically, the nation of Aaqa has conquered the northern third of Orcreich, and the Wind Dukes rule Aaqa.
  The hold everything west of the mountains, and the mountains themselves, right up to the wind swept and cold northern coast.

  In addition, the Wind Dukes of Aaqa have conquered and hold all the land east of the mountains (east clear to that bay that dips deep down into the continent) down to a point in latitude equal to their holdings west of the mountains.

  Esmerin lies entirely in the high mountains east and east-northeast of the Celestial Imperium, far to the south of Aaqa, west and west-southwest of the Baklunish Empire (which, as you know in our IR is broken into many nations, of which Garnak is the strongest), and west of the Suel Imperium.
  If the Wind Dukes of Aaqa hold the northern part of the mountain range that adjuts Orcreich on the east, the halflings and titans of Esmerin hold the same range much further south (with a very long unclaimed area of mountains between the two nations.)
  Esmerin holds the whole mountain region where the mountains break up into many chains, one heading for Zingia, one for the Suel Empire, one for the Baklunish Empire, etc.

  The Storm Riders of Telchuria live in the mountains and coastlands of what is marked Hyperborea on the map, north and northeast of the Sea of Hyperborea.
  They are a very warlike, very hard people, reflecting the climate of their land and their adaptation to it.
  They are very powerful magically, and their lords and knights travel around, not on horses, but on minature tornadoes that whisk them in comfort from one place to another.
  (Please remember that Telchuria is a polar continent.  Therefore, seeing it as being in the extreme northwest is a mistake.  Basically, it looks south in all directions, as do it's people.)

  The Celestial Empire is well marked (but in our IR it doesn't stretch quite so far west, because in the far west Ishtarland has conquered the area.)

  There is Erypt, south of the Celestial Empire and separated from it by the Celestial Sea.

  There is Ishtarland, way over on the southwestern coast of Oerik.

  There is Lyrn (they call it Lynn, but it is Lyrn in this IR.)
  Lyrn is huge!

  Varnaith is in the land and ocean south of the Suel Imperium.
  Except it isn't ocean - think of an area with 3 mountain ranges running east to west, with tropical valleys between them, from Zindia in the west, to the Pearl Sea on the east.
  That would be Varnaith.

  In this IR, Zindia is smaller, and separated from Varnaith by Varna Bay, which is not on the map - it is a narrow bay that stretches north clear to the mountains that are the southern edge of the Suel Imperium.

  The Empire of the Yuan-Ti occupies the whole central part of the continent of Hempmonaland (not named - that piece of land in the southeast part of the map.)
  It extends to both coasts, east and west.
  It faces off against Varnaith's east coast across the Pearl Sea.

  The Isle of Nippon is further south in our IR (it has to be, to make room for Varnaith.)

  There is the Domain of Nippon, and Zindia.
  Both unclaimed, and undefined.


----------



## Serpenteye

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> * ((I am trying to simplify the rules.  I shrunk the rules, and tried to clarify them.  Did I succeed?)) *




The rules are fine as they are. More than fine, they are excellent! Now, don't go changing them again or I will be forced to rebuild all my plans one more time. 

Don't beat yourself up because one player leaves. You have done a wonderful job in this (and the aborted) IR, nobody else could have done better.


----------



## Turrosh Mak

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> *  Also, Turrosh Mak accepted a deal which Lynux offered.
> 
> ((What deal?))
> 
> *




Lynux offered to release a power of up to 15 PL to a player who would ally with him.  I asked for *the Robots* and *the vale of the Mage*, to which he reluctantly agreed.

Of course I made the offer before you ruled that there was little to be gained by controlling the robots, but a deals a deal...

~Turrosh~


----------



## Mr. Draco

Edena, artifacts don't make a difference anymore?


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

No.  I can't handle artifacts.

  And it would ruin things.  Artifacts are like a Deck of Many Things, with about the same effect.

  Or, as another comparison, they are the Wild Cards in the deck, capable of causing the whole game to head off in a new direction.

  They take the choice out of the hands of the players.
  They put random chance over the choices of the players.

  I don't want that.  I want the players to control things.

  And I can't handle the artifacts anyways.  They are too much for me.


----------



## Uvenelei

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> *
> I would place Ishtarland along the coast between the Celestial Imperium and Erypt.
> Indeed, I'd give Ishtarland that whole coast, and a part of the western Celestial Empire as well (The Celestial Empire has shrunk ... it is not so long east to west in this IR.)
> *




So Ishtarland is along the coast of the Celestial Sea, rather than over by the Red Kingdoms and the Gulf of Ishtar, as potrayed on the map? Not that that's bad; just making sure.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

My mistake!

  I somehow missed Ishtarland, but now I see it.

  Ok, Ishtarland is over where it is shown on the map.
  Where it should be.

  A comment.  Do to the extreme distance between Ishtarland and Lyrn, and Aaqa, I am guessing the Wind Dukes magically contacted these peoples because they were worried about troubles further east (such as certain personages coming forward in time, and the doings of the Church of Shade Oerthian wide, or perhaps they have had magical visions of the future.)
  The Wind Dukes, who are extremely lawful, probably want a council of some sort between the nations of the west to deal with the (to them) dangerous and chaotic situation further east.

  Most certainly the western peoples and Wind Dukes will react to the Sending of the Wanderer!!

  Esmerin is close enough to Garnak to actually hear about the trouble firsthand, since the Seers of Garnak have foreseen disaster in their future, and that chaos and war would engulf their land.
  This would be of concern to the people of Esmerin.

  Erypt I cannot speak for.  Again, it is possible the Wind Dukes contacted them, trying to organize a Oerik-wide council to deal with the impending trouble.
  It is also possible the Oracles and Seers of Erypt have already foreseen the coming trouble in their scrying mirrors and deep places, and are acting on their own.

  Once these nations achieve the ability to employ 10th level magic, they will be able to move their armies from their distant locations to the Flanaess and back during a Turn.
  Right now, they are too far away from the Flanaess to send an army there in a single month.

  When will they get 10th level magic?  Turn 4.
  Unless someone helps them ... in which case they'll have it on Turn 1.

  Ruling:

  The Wind Dukes can employ 10th level magic on Turn 1.

  Erypt, Ishtarland, Lyrn, and Esmerin must wait until Turn 4, unless someone helps them.


----------



## Uvenelei

Alyx said:
			
		

> *Uvenelei
> 
> The Wind Dukes of Aaqa our yours!  And there goes a load off of my chest...  I was getting way to many points there.
> 
> Enjoy, and use for the benefit of us all...
> 
> Or those of us that fight for good, anyway. *




Done and done. Now that my claims are uncontested (at least I think they are), I hearby announce the formation of the United Alliance of the Northwestern Crescent, under the enlightened rule of the dragon Aurican (my PC, he'll be posted later).
The Crescent is also entering the Planar arms race, contacting Metallic and Gem Planar Dragons and Djinn, and inviting them to join our cause.


----------



## William Ronald

*Clarification*

Uvenelei, you have Ishtarland.   If you want a better name, contact me.

I can also do the same for other new territories.  (I am an amateur historian and amateur linguist.)

Thanks for the research, guys.  I am looking forward to checking out all the links.

Also, invite a friend here.

Zouron, it was good to hear from you.  Will you please stay?   Please.  And contact some of the players from the other IR threads.


Edena:  I still haven't heard from John Brown or Lynux.  Expect an e-mail from me later.


----------



## William Ronald

*Link Problems?*

Edena:

I tried to go to the following links:


http://www.geocities.com/TimesSquare/5878/lo-nakar.zip 
http://www.geocities.com/TimesSqure/5878/ 

http://www.geocities.com/TimesSquare/5878/gridgeo.gif 

None of them worked.  Were they fine earlier?


----------



## dagger

I here by give a single name to all my territories (make it easier on the scribes).

The Free Peoples of Ulek


----------



## dagger

Whats with with Welk Wood, is that part of the Gnarly Forest?


----------



## Alyx

Edena, I claim;

Peoples of the Amedio Rainforest (Humans of unknown types, monsters of every type from the MMs, all alignments) PL 5 

Having contact with Varnaith's ships and merchant fleet, the people of the Amedio Rainforest are more disposed to my people then anyone else's.  This applies only to the good and nuetral humans and monsters of Amedio;  if anyone wants to take the evil of that jungle, please do so; that way I can rid the jungles of them more quickly.

The people of Amedio are not yet part of my alliance of the Rising Sun.  We shall see how they act during the coming troubles...


----------



## William Ronald

*Clarifications*

Edena:

Tenser of the Circle of Eight is a human mage. At least in the GH canon.  Maybe Creamsteak created a character based on his vision of the mage?

By the way, good idea about the NPCs.  It will add a lot of flavor to the thread.

I don't think anyone but Uvenelei has claimed Lyrn. 

Creamsteak: Welcome to the thread!!  

Maudlin;  Do you think there is a chance you can use the maps Edena gave out to create a larger scale map? One modified for what Edena changed? If not, no problem. You are doing a great job helping all of us.




William


----------



## zouron

wiliam:

nah no countries I really cared to run (would have a hard time figuring out what the heck was going on anyway).

and I would of course only have played my character from the last few threads.... and seriously who need another mad arch wizard/necromancer? especially one that developed the undead plague! (remember it would sorta be like me having equalent of nukes and cloning, and the will to use it heh, though conquring the city of the gods could be fun ).


----------



## Alyx

The Peoples of the Amedio Rainforest begin to summon various nature elementals to their aid, Edena.  That brings me up to my three sources of summoning.


----------



## Kalanyr

I claim Iggwilv and Keraptis, I'm sure they could benefit from my arcane knowledge even if it insufficient for 10th level magics just yet and the resources of the drow,Ivid and the Yuan-Ti. Shouldn't Ivids power level be seperate from Rauxes since he's an NPC? If so whats his power level?


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

((Ok, to answer a number of posts at once)

  Williams wrote:

Clarification 

  Uvenelei, you have Ishtarland. If you want a better name, contact me. 

  ((Done.  I will change the lists.))

  I can also do the same for other new territories. (I am an amateur historian and amateur linguist.) 

  ((Just tell me any changes, if you see them, and I'll change the lists.))

  Thanks for the research, guys. I am looking forward to checking out all the links.

  Also, invite a friend here. 

  ((We could use more people.  We need John Brown, or someone, to play Iuz.  Can't do this without Iuz, folks.))

  Zouron, it was good to hear from you. Will you please stay? Please. And contact some of the players from the other IR threads. 

  ((Zouron, my old friend, please come and stay.  If you only watch even!))

  Edena: I still haven't heard from John Brown or Lynux. Expect an e-mail from me later.

  ((Thanks for trying, Williams))


  ((William wrote))

Edena: 

  I tried to go to the following links: 


http://www.geocities.com/TimesSquare/5878/lo-nakar.zip 
http://www.geocities.com/TimesSqure/5878/ 
http://www.geocities.com/TimesSquare/5878/gridgeo.gif 

  ((I don't get it.  
  They worked for me earlier today, when I tried them - now they don't work for me!  
  Everyone, consider those links DEAD.

  The large-scale map (of all of Oerik) link is here, and it is still working (for me at least):

http://members.aol.com/cathbhadhx/tsroerth.gif


  Dagger wrote:

  I here by give a single name to all my territories (make it easier on the scribes). 

  The Free Peoples of Ulek

  ((I will alter the lists accordingly.))

  Whats with with Welk Wood, is that part of the Gnarly Forest?

  ((I am going to make a new Power.  The Peoples of the Welkwood.  Look for it on the lists.))


  Alyx said:

  Edena, I claim; 

  Peoples of the Amedio Rainforest (Humans of unknown types, monsters of every type from the MMs, all alignments) PL 5

  ((You know, aside from the Welkwood which I'm going to create, I think that is the very last power claimable.  I think you'all have claimed every single last nation and people on the map!!
  But I'm going to add the Welkwood.
  I think I shall also add The Peoples of the Gnarley Forest.
  I also think I shall add The Beings of the Burneal Forest.))


  Williams wrote:

Clarifications 

  Edena: 

  Tenser of the Circle of Eight is a human mage. At least in the GH canon. Maybe Creamsteak created a character based on his vision of the mage? 

  ((My mistake.  I will list him as human.))

  By the way, good idea about the NPCs. It will add a lot of flavor to the thread. 

  ((Thanks.))

  I don't think anyone but Uvenelei has claimed Lyrn. 

  ((Now that I've seen the big map, I am increasing the PL of Lyrn, which is huge, and decreasing Ishtarland, which is large but much smaller than Lyrn.  Don't worry, the total PL of the two will stay the same.))

  Creamsteak: Welcome to the thread!! 

  ((Yes indeed!  Creamstreak, do you want Peoples of the Welkwood?  They are right next to Peoples of the Gnarley Forest, and allied with them.))

  Maudlin; Do you think there is a chance you can use the maps Edena gave out to create a larger scale map? One modified for what Edena changed? If not, no problem. You are doing a great job helping all of us. 

  ((I think Maudlin is still trying to keep up with the changes on the main map.  
  It is up to Maudlin.  I don't want him burned out before the IR!  
  Maudlin, don't feel pressured.  Do it all at your leisure.))


  Alyx wrote:

The Peoples of the Amedio Rainforest begin to summon various nature elementals to their aid, Edena. That brings me up to my three sources of summoning.

  ((Noted.  I'll change the lists.))


Kalanyr wrote:

Kalanyr

  I claim Iggwilv and Keraptis, I'm sure they could benefit from my arcane knowledge even if it insufficient for 10th level magics just yet and the resources of the drow, Ivid and the Yuan-Ti. Shouldn't Ivids power level be seperate from Rauxes since he's an NPC? If so whats his power level?

 ((For the sake of simplicity, I have kept Ivid as a part of Rauxes.  Indeed, Rauxes is now filled with a giant undead army.
  You know what a death knight is, right?
  Well, knights serve barons, and higher lords.
  Imagine a death baron.  He'd be more powerful than a death knight.
  Now, barons and other lords serve the king.
  Imagine a death king.  
  Ivid is a death king.
  Ivid failed in his duty to protect the Aerdi people.  Ivid failed in his duty to protect the Aerdi Empire.  Ivid failed in that he massacred his own people in Medegia.
  This is his punishment.
  Ivid has somehow tamed the tarrasque - don't ask how.
  It is now his steed.
  He has assembled a VAST army of powerful undead (I'm talking revenants, spectres, ghosts, liches, skeletal warriors, vampiric mists, and the like, not skeletons and zombies!)

  During the Greyhawk Wars, Ivid decided to punish those within Aerdi that disobeyed him.
  Now, Ivid - taking his madness to the ultimate - has decided that the entire world needs to be punished.
  The entire world has disobeyed him, and disobeyed the dictates of the Fiend-Seeing Throne of Rauxes, and disobeyed the will of Aerdi.
  They shall be punished for their disobedience.

  Let us hope Ivid does not exact the punishment he has in mind.
  Some of you might know what happened in Medegia.
  Ivid thinks of his treatment of Medegia as a gentle rebuke compared to the punishment he believes the rest of the world deserves for their disloyalty and disobedience to him.))


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Ok, rules change ...

  EVERYONE can use 10th level magic at the start.

  So many people have legitimate claims as to how they could have known it, and so many people are sharing the secrets, that it is patently obvious that everyone should have the secret.

  NOTE:  This means EVERYONE IN THE IR can move ALL of their armies to ANYWHERE on Oerth during the Turn, and back again.
  10th level magic, is powerful enough to do that.

  So, another complication is taken out of the picture.
  You don't have to worry anymore about how far yoru armies can go in a Turn.
  They can go anywhere.

  Gods help us all.

  - - -

  The secrets of 11th level magic are still restricted.
  They must still be learned, or shared.  See the rules.

  Of course I'm sure that, by the time the IR starts, everyone will know 11th level magic as well ...


----------



## Black Omega

Ok, NOW I'm worried...  Talk about some blitzkriegs...

Since we can claim three in the Planar race, I suppose add Guardinals and Eladrin.  Have to keep that good theme going.

And keep up the good work, Edena, I like how it's shaping up.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Will do, Black Omega.

  Everyone, I repeat, the following map link works:

http://members.aol.com/cathbhadhx/tsroerth.gif

  Check it out.  It shows the big picture.

  Darkness, Lynux, you are both still claiming Erypt.

  Forsaken One, Lynux, you are both still claiming The Hold of the Sea Princes.

  Melkor, your claim to Greyhawk is now contested by GnomeWorks.


----------



## zouron

*Edena*

hey edena, you should know I of course reads this when I have the time hehe.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Heh, LOL.

  I'm processing about 230 claims here. (With a lot of help from Williams, Maudlin, and the others, thank God.)


----------



## kaboom

Edna, if everyone can use 10th level magic than that makes my flying citadels useless, right?


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

It's not my fault.
  They all had legitimate reasons for having it.
  First Vecna, then Kas, then the Solistarim, then the Shadow Empire, then the Wind Dukes, then the Storm Riders, then the Drow, then ...

  Your Flying Citadels, with 10th level magic, can now travel at 200 mph.
  Not only can you transport your entire army anywhere you want, you can transfer entire castles full of supplies, weapons, magical arsenals (not to mention food and drink) to anywhere on the planet during the Turn.

  Your flying ships are likewise extremely fast now (200 mph) and now they are extremely tough.

  And no, others can't do this.  Only the Sky League currently knows the secrets of Flying Citadels and Ships.


----------



## dagger

Sorry to bug you so much Edena, but Ill take the People of the Welk Wood as well.


----------



## William Ronald

*10th level magic*

Edena:

Good thought on the 10th level magic.  It will be easier to move troops and interact.

I still have not heard from John Brown.  As Lynux seems missing in action, shall I e-mail him.

I still have hope of Valkys returning.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Go ahead and e-mail Lynux.

  We cannot have the IR without Iuz and the Empire of Iuz.
  Someone who is not currently playing, must step in and play Iuz, if John Brown will not.


----------



## The Forsaken One

*Sea of Dust*

Maudlin, why u coloured it red? I wanted it so if no-one else wanted that piece of sand plz colour it violet like I am. TnXzzz

And the new map is great 
Btw Edena your forgetting that I've got 55 PL in spelljammers so I know how to fly to along with alot of others with spelljammers. Does anything chance about them that's noticable with the 10th level magic spreading out like wildfire?


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Yes.
  As the secrets of 10th level magic spreads into Greyspace, the increased destructive capacity of spells against ships is the first thing to be felt.
  Better defenses are the second thing.
  Better ships are the third thing.
  With 10th level magic, it is possible to build bigger ships and better ones.  Faster and more maneuverable than their smaller predecessors.


----------



## The Forsaken One

*Roger*

Than so shall it be. They will be improved as far as my power allows. And the sea of dust thingy is ok with you edena?  Since I do not expect the Forgotten city of the sea of dust to house anything special of have a mension worthy PL.


----------



## Maudlin

*Re: Sea of Dust*



			
				The Forsaken One said:
			
		

> *Maudlin, why u coloured it red? I wanted it so if no-one else wanted that piece of sand plz colour it violet like I am. TnXzzz
> *



Shhh!  I don't know if it's a secret or no, but at least it's not in the lists yet; but yes, it is claimed and you probably DON'T want to contend it


----------



## The Forsaken One

&!@$)@($!$!#&!@#^## until I know more I'll just keep contesting my sandbag and I contest it now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Retract my claim over the hold of the sea princes. I'll just come for it when we start. Why contest it when you can just walk in and grab it abit later.

And I just made up a "little" PC.  The Scion Queens Proxy, a demipower of GREAT Psionic power. (with PL6). Total immunity to magic and what's cast at it get's reflected to the caster. Area effects or time effects it ignores and moves along with the casters' new time frame if it desires to do so. It's only vulnorable for psionics attacks and thinks only the innate powers of the mind are a true gift and the only true power is psionic. It really detests Wizards but even with it's detest of magic it respects sorcerers for they to wield a inborn power which their heritage earned.
It's bound to the will of the scion mother like all formians but it is allowed to think for itself, defiance of the queen mothers will isn't possbible. her control is absolute.

Live for the Swarm!!!


----------



## dagger

Hey, looks like Welk Wood has the wrong color blue....


Thanks for all the map action btw


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*A Turn 0*

IMPORTANT - PLEASE READ

  I would like us to have a brief Turn 0.
  Only 50 to 100 posts, depending on how euthusiastically people post to it.

  This is to give people a chance to read and respond to the Sending of the Wanderer.

  The Turn is considered to last only a couple of hours In Character.
  At the beginning of the brief Turn, Vecna and his Legions appear in the Present at Tovag Baragu, so he and they hear the Sending of the Wanderer.

  I want this partial Turn 0 to be a Turn without combat, though.
  No fighting.  Not yet.
  Anything else but fighting.

  Use diplomacy, make threats, ask questions, make comments, make alliances, do deals, threaten Vecna, ally with Vecna, threaten the Torilians, go and engage in diplomacy with the Torilians, talk to the Lortmil Technomancy, threaten the Lortmil Technomancy, rail against the Wanderer, cheer on the Wanderer, anything but fighting.
  No fighting on this partial turn, this turn 0.

  This will give people who want to join in a last chance to do so before massive war starts.
  This will give people who haven't read the Wanderer's post, a chance to do so before they must spend all their time defending their Power.

  For a brief turn of 50 to 100 posts, I declare no fighting.  That shall be our Turn 0.

  To be fair to everyone, nobody gains any points on Turn 0.  Only a few hours have passed In Character anyways.
  But it is fine to share technological and magical secrets, if you wish to do that.

  The Wanderer's Sending is long (8 pages), and it is extremely offensive and provocative In Character.
  In no way, however, is it meant to be insulting Out Of Character, and has nothing to do with anything OOC.

  The Wanderer's sending has an obvious intention in mind, and the Wanderer bluntly says it at the end himself - dis the Torilians, and do away with the Lortmil Technomancy, and shun the Industrial Revolution.
  Ironic, I think.
  This is an Industrial Revolution thread, but it begins with an ardent call to end the Industrial Revolution before it begins.

  Will you all support me here?
  I need a Turn 0, 50 to 100 posts long, in which there is to be no fighting, but all other things are fine.

  This whole thing is an experiment.
  This Turn 0 is also an experiment.  Perhaps what is said in this Turn 0 will lead to things not occuring quite as they might have otherwise.

  This Turn 0 I will begin on the 19th of this month.
  I will post it as Turn 0.

  The main IR will still begin on the 20th, with Turn 1, and then everyone can do as they intend (with all the messy results I know are coming!)

  So, everyone, bear with me on this non-fighting Turn 0.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

The Sea of Dust has no Power Level.
  It is, however, claimed by Vecna and his Legions.

  Maudlin, since Vecna has the power to change it from a desert back into fertile green land, change it's name.

  It is now The Suel Imperium.  Unless Vecna's player specifies something different.

  Forsaken One, are you sure you want to contest the Sea of Dust with Vecna?


----------



## The Forsaken One

Yes I do ^____________^
Let's r0x0r and let's get some ANARCHY AND TOTAL DESTRUCTION!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GnomeWorks

The Turn 0 thing is a good idea for new players, but most diplomacy at the moment is/has occurred behind closed doors, via email.  I'm not entirely sure of how we're going to fill up 50 to 100 posts.


----------



## Uvenelei

Ok, I've seen the PL changes for Lyrn and Ishtarland, and they make perfect sense. I've also seen the ruling that everyone gets 10th level magic right away, and I agree it's the right way to go, even if before I felt special, being the only good aligned power with such power, but oh well 
It just moves the distribution of 10th level magic to everyone up by one round.

I support the Round 0 idea, too. Just to get all the pre-IR wheeling and dealing set before the new wheeling and dealing begins.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

There are 25 people in the IR.

  If 25 people post just twice each to the board, that's 50 posts, GnomeWorks.

  If you look at the history of the IRs, you will see just how many posts people like to pile up quickly! (hehe, including me!)

  And there are still Contested Nations.

  GnomeWorks and Melkor are contesting Greyhawk.
  I see a source of diplomatic pressure and threats there.
  Erypt is being contested between Lynux and someone else.
  The Hold of the Sea Princes is being contested between Forsaken One and Lynux.
  There are reasons aplenty and to spare for those 50 posts to add up.

  Remember that the United Commonwealth of Toril may wish to make a rebuttal of the Sending of the Wanderer.
  They aren't exactly going to be happy that they have been relentlessly and untruthfully slandered before an entire world (indeed, all of Greyspace.)

  Incidentally, if John Brown doesn't show, we had better find someone else to play Iuz.
  I have enough on my hands, reading posts and posting the War News (as it were, so people won't get lost in the sea of posts), and cannot run Iuz and his Empire.

  Edena_of_Neith


----------



## The Forsaken One

Hmm after meeting and a little discussion with my allies. Retracting the claim and contest with Vecna.


----------



## The Forsaken One

Since Edena missed it:

RePost:

Retract my claim over the hold of the sea princes. I'll just come for it when we start. Why contest it when you can just walk in and grab it abit later. 

And I just made up a "little" PC. The Scion Queens Proxy, a demipower of GREAT Psionic power. (with PL6). Total immunity to magic and what's cast at it get's reflected to the caster. Area effects or time effects it ignores and moves along with the casters' new time frame if it desires to do so. It's only vulnorable for psionics attacks and thinks only the innate powers of the mind are a true gift and the only true power is psionic. It really detests Wizards but even with it's detest of magic it respects sorcerers for they to wield a inborn power which their heritage earned. 
It's bound to the will of the scion mother like all formians but it is allowed to think for itself, defiance of the queen mothers will isn't possbible. her control is absolute. 

Live for the Swarm!!!


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Forgotten One, can you make your PC a mortal?

  Otherwise, we will have a PC Arms Escalation the likes of which I don't care to think about.

  Vecna is a sole exception, since he comes from the official rules, and is there to throw some scare into people.

  Edena


----------



## The Forsaken One

If you rule it's mortal it's mortal it just doesn't age that fast if you know what I mean


----------



## Mr. Draco

Everybody get 10th level magic turn 1?  Jeez, there goes my advantage.  Oh well, time to re-think strategies.


----------



## Turrosh Mak

*Turn Zero*

I like it.
It will allow some of the secret diplomacy to be brought out into the open and give so background as to why people are allied with whomever.
Great Idea


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*To Darkness and to Lynux*

Darkness, Lynux, you are both contesting Erypt.
  And no resolution in sight ... you both need the points.

  Shall I open one of the other western countries for claiming, and let one of you take it?

  I am thinking of creating a country, that sits on the coast between the Celestial Imperium and Erypt.  Heaven knows, there's room for such a nation.
  It would have a mixture of cultures between the two nations it straddles.

  It would have a power level equivalent to Erypt's.

  Would that do, or do you two wish to continue the Contention?


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

GnomeWorks, Melkor, you are both contesting Greyhawk.

  Now, I know for a fact that Melkor will not give up the City of Greyhawk.
  He's wanted it from the beginning.

  I could split the Domain of Greyhawk into two parts.
  The northern part, including the City of Greyhawk, and the southern part which was the Wild Coast.

  Or, GnomeWorks, you can go ahead and Contest for the whole Domain of Greyhawk.
  It will be a fierce war, if I know Meklor, with no quarter given or received.

  Or, Melkor, you can go ahead and claim the whole Domain, and insist on holding the Wild Coast.
  It will be one heck of a war, for I don't think GnomeWorks is going to back down.

  It is up to you two.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Forsaken One, I will place your PC on the lists.

  I need the classes (if any) of your PC.
  I wish to make sure of your PC's alignment - it is neutral, correct?
  What is the Formian's name?

  - - -

  Mr Draco, I had no choice.
  First Vecna, Acererak, the Wind Dukes, the Solistarim, and the Shadow Empire had it.
  And of course Kas would have it, and Iuz should have it, and the drow with their mighty magic ought to have it.  And the Kevellond League would learn it, and the Circle of Eight would know it, and ...
  And everyone was sharing everything with everyone ... it finally became unreasonable for me to deny anyone 10th level magic.
  Only 2 or 3 powers would have legitimately started without said secrets, in the end, and I didn't want to unfairly penalize them.

  The secrets of 11th level magic are another matter.
  Only Vecna and Acererak know those, so far.
  If they wish to spread the secret, that's up to them.


----------



## The Forsaken One

No classes just abilities that are inborn and acces to all psionic powers and a PP pool you don't wanna know. So Psionics, even newly discovered ones out of the list from epic equivelant and own Supernatural and spelllike abilities. No classes just monster levels.

His AL is neutral but if the queen decides him to act good he will act godo if it's to be evil he will act evil. He like all other formians and their thralls will just follow the commands of their queen.

name = Vaeregoth


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

I greatly respect Reprisal, and I am very sad he has departed (when you consider Reprisal, then Valkys, I'm ready to bang my head against the table over and over.)

  Because Reprisal won't speak for them, and Forrester hasn't yet, I will be so audacious as to speak - at least this once - for the Torilians.

  This is prior to the Sending of the Wanderer.

  The Torilians know what is happening on Oerth.

  They are saddened and horrified, realizing that the spectre of war hangs over Oerth, just as it hung over them ... and that it is likely that the bloody promise of mass destruction and death will be realized on Oerth, just as it was realized on Toril.
  The Torilians state to the dwarves and gnomes of the Lortmil Technomancy that - if their country is overrun and they face obliteration - they are welcome to permanently relocate to Toril.

  The Torilians are offering - right now - to accept the entire non-combatant population of the Lortmil Technomancy, offering them shelter and safety on the world of Toril.

  The United Commonwealth of Toril is making this offer right now to the Lortmil Technomancy.
  Hope Isle supports the United Commonwealth.
  The Church of Toril and the Church of Mercy are involved in this.

  The Scro Star League and the Eternal Empire are not involved, since they are more neutralistic and are not involved in Oerthian affairs.

  What is the reply of the Lortmil Technomancy to this offer?

  (And yes, the Church of Shade (of Toril and Realmspace - it is known as the Shadow Empire on Oerth and in Greyspace) will know of this offer, and if it is accepted or declined, for they have spies everywhere in the United Commonwealth.)


----------



## GnomeWorks

The People of the Lortmils Technomancy consider this great and very generous offer from the Torilian peoples.  

However, we cannot accept.  We see what technology has done for Toril, and we want to make that possible here on Oerth.  We cannot leave now, simply because we are in the shadow of danger.  That would almost be admitting defeat here and now.  

All of our people must fight for what we stand for.  We will stand together, as one people, as one nation, and fight against the darkness that is evil, and our technology shall prevail.  All for one, and one for all.

If our nation is turned to ashes, and our friends are all but dust, we shall not run.  We will not give up on what is good, on what is right.  We will not allow evil to prevail over our world.  To our last man, woman, or child, we will continue to combat the evils that are creeping upon the face of our world.

No, we shall stay, and we shall fight, if that becomes necessary, with the goal of peace in mind - and if there is war between this peace and the peace of the future, then so be it.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

The United Commonwealth accepts your reply.
  They are unhappy about it, but they accept it.

  (Where is Forrester when you need him?  He could have made a fitting response.)


----------



## The Forsaken One

BoneDagger what's you email? I need to talk to you about a minor little problem you might gonna have and so do we than and we don't want that do we


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Since this seems to be a very quiet time, with no posts, I'm heading offline for now.

  Read my posts on pages 2 and 3, folks.
  Some of them contain important updates, changes, and information about Turn 0.

  See if you can locate John Brown.  He represents Iuz, and we can't do this without Iuz and his Empire being in the mix (if I must play Iuz, I will, but I really wish not to.)

  Can anyone locate Frigid Spleen?  He's disappeared also.

  This is an experiment, everyone.  I've never tried anything like this before.
  Let's work together and have some fun!

  Cheers to all of you.

  Edena_of_Neith


----------



## William Ronald

*Trying to contact people*

Edena:

I am glad you decided to logoff for a while. Rest up.

I have e-mailed John Brown for a third time.  I have also e-mailed Lynux.

I have hopes of a pleasant surprise, but I will not mention it unless it happens.  Indeed, I may not have to at all.

I did receive an e-mail from Forrester that he was quite busy yesterday.  I hope he will post on the boards soon.  I also urged him to contact some of the other participants from the previous IR threads.

Zouron:  Although you do not plan to be a participant in the thread, maybe you could do a running commentary from Zouron's point of view.  (Didn't he exile himself to Ravenloft?)   It might prove interesting.

Creamsteak:  Post when you can.  You still need to negotiate some of your claims with other people.


----------



## Bonedagger

The Forsaken One said:
			
		

> *Yes I do ^____________^
> Let's r0x0r and let's get some ANARCHY AND TOTAL DESTRUCTION!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *




LOL. Let's see. Stay and fight for a barren land or teleport my army somewhere nice and fight for that? hmm. Will be fun.


----------



## Bonedagger

The Forsaken One said:
			
		

> *Since Edena missed it:
> 
> RePost:
> 
> Retract my claim over the hold of the sea princes. I'll just come for it when we start. Why contest it when you can just walk in and grab it abit later.
> 
> And I just made up a "little" PC. The Scion Queens Proxy, a demipower of GREAT Psionic power. (with PL6). Total immunity to magic and what's cast at it get's reflected to the caster. Area effects or time effects it ignores and moves along with the casters' new time frame if it desires to do so. It's only vulnorable for psionics attacks and thinks only the innate powers of the mind are a true gift and the only true power is psionic. It really detests Wizards but even with it's detest of magic it respects sorcerers for they to wield a inborn power which their heritage earned.
> It's bound to the will of the scion mother like all formians but it is allowed to think for itself, defiance of the queen mothers will isn't possbible. her control is absolute.
> 
> Live for the Swarm!!! *




Total immunity to magic? Oh no my friend. Only total immunity to direct magic


----------



## William Ronald

I agree.  Now, collapsing a mountain on top of him out to work.  

Guys, can you try to invite a few more people over here.  I have sent three e-mails to John Brown about the thread.  After all, we need Iuz for the thread.

Besides I think Bonedagger will agree that Vecna wants long, protracted "conversations" with Kas and Iuz.


----------



## Turrosh Mak

*GIMA Update*

I have begun uploading the 2nd IR thread.
The first 4 pages are up, and I still hope to have the rest up by the 20th
~Bugbear~


----------



## Bonedagger

Serious guys.

I didn't pick Vecna because he was a high level. He was, at the time, one of the only ones left. And I thougt it would be fun to make a dramatic scene in the style of:"I will NOT be contained".

But it seems this is turning into a "mine's bigger than yours 'style'". Could we not all please try and tone it down or this will might end up being something.... Well I'm just worried.


----------



## Bonedagger

The Forsaken One said:
			
		

> *BoneDagger what's you email? I need to talk to you about a minor little problem you might gonna have and so do we than and we don't want that do we  *




My link should be working now but just in case:

gorm_schmidt@hotmail.com


----------



## Bonedagger

So quiet... Maybe I'm the only one online right now on this board? Imagine. All alone floating in cyberspace..... So empty...... (Must get more hobbies)


----------



## The Forsaken One

Nah, I'll give you a hand Hyjacking this thread. I'm out playing games all night long ^_^


----------



## kaboom

Yes you are alone. Kaboom is not here.


----------



## Uvenelei

Wait, if you're not here, then, can you hear trees falling in forests, if you're not here, which you aren't? What if you fall? Will I hear it? Nuts, now I'm lost in the stupid forest filled with falling, kabooming trees...


----------



## Kalanyr

Edena: Using 10th level magic the Yuan-ti,Ivid,Rauxes and the entire contents of the Dark Swamp are migrating to Geoff, and  Kalanyr is approaching Zuggtmoy offering her a high place in his army of demons when they conquer Oerth in return for her aid.

Oh and since you decided the Drow should have had 10th level magic before does that mean they should be on the early list for 11th level magic?


----------



## Festy_Dog

*Peoples of the Amedio Rainforest*

I wish to contest the Peoples of the Amedio Rainforest, should it not be given peacefully i shall mobilize forces ASAP (Turn 1).

Should it not be given peacefully there will be bloodshed like never before and i shall oversee it personally (and partake of some blood myself, yummy).


----------



## zouron

William:

most definately did he exile himself to the domains of dread, while he still had ounces of sanity left,.

of course his sanity could be claimed as none existance as he killed the entire magocracy making various magical items as well as scrolls, leaving them all on his own demiplane, along with all the secrets of knowledge/technology/magic and more (including the undead plague). What his original purpose with making magic items of the entire population was I leave to your iamginations  and of course my own, with that note he invited everyone to actually visit the demiplane to find the treasure [insert evil laughter].

Anyway what do you mean by commentary? *is tired after taking a 15 hour rest ugh!*


----------



## Zelda Themelin

Hi all,

Woefully, poorly, priorly underpowered Zelda here. 

I read through massive amount of mails here. Huh, must say I am very confused about rules too, and I get headache trying to memorize them, so I just do stuff and somebody can do the rule-thing when needed, ok. 

So, does anyone here need, miss, want clarifying something from me?

I try to re-find that map we spoke of earlier with William if you still need it. Anything else Greyhawkish you would want to have. Yes, they are pdf-files, I recall someone asking.

My mapcolor is boring grey, well fit's my norhern folk.... hey, it's world of Grey(hawk), mmh, cool. 

Btw, I am not near internet 23th and 24th day this month.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Uh ... ! .... did you all see Kalanyr's post above??!

 There really is no civilian population in Rauxes left, by the way.
  Just one HECK of an undead Host.

  Is Ivid the Undying and his tarrasque mount, and his army, also going to Geoff?


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

To Zelda and everyone:

  When you come online during the IR, you will be confronted by 30, or 50, or maybe 100 new posts.
  I would think this would be an intimidating, if not overwhelming, thing.

  You want to post, and be a part of the IR, but they have roared on ahead like a sportscar and left you in the dust.
  Not very fun.

  That is why I am running this IR in turns.  They cannot go any further than 200 posts ahead of anyone, first of all.

  But ...

  Look for my posts in the thread.
  I will read, read furiously, and I will summarize what is happening, as often and as well as I can.
  Just scan through the mountain of posts until you find mine, and there you will see a summary of what's going on.

  Then, you can reply to that information, without having to deal with reading 30, or 50, or 100, posts.

  Let me do the work for you, if you don't feel like reading a mountain of posts.
  I'll do my best to keep updates.

  - - -

  As for the rules:

  I created Turns so some people wouldn't be on post 725, while others were still reading post 3 (literally, that could be the case.)

  I created points so you'd know how strong your Power was.
  That way, when the following happened, you knew where you stood:

  I threaten you, if you don't give up your land.
  I won't do it.
  Yes you will!
  No, I won't!
  Yes you will!
  No, I won't!
  I invade your countries!
  I invade your countries!
  I sack your countries!
  I sack your countries!

  The points were merely intended to show how much strength one had to back his or her words with.

  I made it possible to increase the number of points you had, because I thought people might find it more interesting, and I wanted people to have more choices.

  I created the Arms Races because everyone was asking:

  What Planars can I summon?
  How many?
  What can they do?
  Where are my undead?
  What technology do I have?
  When do I get machine guns?
  When do I get tanks?
  When do I get high level magic?
  What can I do with high level magic?

  - - -

  There are 125 nations and powers (not including any Planar Powers!) in play in this IR.
  125!
  There could be even more.  There are more than that on the world of Oerth and in Greyspace.

  Now, some of you like the nations.

  Some of you don't like that gaggle of nations at all.

  What can I say?

  Everyone knows what the meaning of war is, and how it will affect the map.

  I wanted to bring Oerth to life, as much as possible.

  Since this IR was on Oerth, I didn't want to say:  Here's Oerth (a blank slate), now let's play.
  I have tried (and Maudlin and Williams have been of immense help) to bring the world to life a little bit.

  - - -

  I don't think PCs, except for Vecna, will be that big a thing.
  They add 1 to 5 PLs to that person's total Power Level, but with everyone at 40 PL or above, it's a small part of the total.

  If people start stating actions for their PCs, such as they directly attack enemy countries, cities, or perform specific actions in combat, then there is the chance they will die in the process (and no, nobody is completely immune to magic ...)
  Take that as a cautionary word, folks - if your PC starts doing things directly, there is always the chance of death.

  No PCs other than Vecna and Acererak start with a PL of over 5.  Most are much below that.
  I intended Vecna as someone to terrify the rest of you - that was intentional, and I knew you'd ally against him.
  Acererak was always PL 10, as an NPC.  His player simply asked me if he could make him a PC, so I agreed.  It made no difference in that player's total PL.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

The Amedio Rainforest is now contested between Festy Dog and Alyx.

  Erypt remains contested between Lynux and Darkness (I offered a solution to that.  See way up above.)

  Greyhawk remains contested between GnomeWorks and Lord Melkor.  I offered a solution to that also (see way above.)

  As far as I know, there are no further contests.
  Creamstreak has claimed Grandwood.
  The Dark Union could not claim it.  (They did threaten to get anyone who claimed it, though ... I suppose Creamstreak is in for a tough fight here, on Turn One.)


----------



## Kalanyr

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> *Uh ... ! .... did you all see Kalanyr's post above??!
> 
> There really is no civilian population in Rauxes left, by the way.
> Just one HECK of an undead Host.
> 
> Is Ivid the Undying and his tarrasque mount, and his army, also going to Geoff? *




Everything and everyone  I can move from the above areas is going to Geoff, as long as its not hostile to me of course.


----------



## Festy_Dog

*Planar Allies*

Oh yeah, just sayin my planar allies are chromatic dragons, earth elementals, and those lawful metal cube thingies, ahh, moradon? i'm pretty sure they start with m. darn. ah well i'll edit this later when i figure it out.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Kalanyr, are you SHARING Ivid and the City of Rauxes with Festy Dog?
  If so, he must agree to what you are doing.
  That's how it is with shared powers - one cannot speak for the other;  both must speak as one.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*Attention, Kalanyr and Festy Dog*

Ahoy there, Kalanyr, Festy Dog.

  Are you two sharing Ivid and the City of Rauxes?

  Because, if you are, you both must agree on what Kalanyr has just stated Ivid and Rauxes have done.

  If Festy Dog says no, then you have a problem.

  If Festy Dog says yes, and posts it here on the boards, you don't.

  That's the problem with shared powers - everything must be done in committee.

  (Now, if you are sharing that power, you could designate one of you as the Speaker for you both.
  That's fine, and I'll go with that.
  Of course, when one of you is offline, the Speaker could come online and totally mess up everything the other had in mind concerning said power, but ...)

  - - -

  Now, if Festy Dog wishes to give up his claim to Ivid and the City of Rauxes, then Kalanyr is free to do as he pleases ...


----------



## The Forsaken One

Edena Festy agrees since I've been chatting for 2 hours orso with him and Kalanyr over MSN just a few moments ago. He agrees so you can make it final.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Ok.  At least I have finally confirmed that Ivid and Rauxes is a shared power.
  Shared between Kalanyr and Festy Dog.

  Zuggtmoy the NPC is joining with Kalanyr.

  The drow are not on the early list for 11th level magic.  That list stands as given.


----------



## Bonedagger

Question for Edena:

Will it be to much oh a headache for you if we start stating that half of the army is upgrading while the other half is going of to crush some puny contry?


----------



## The Forsaken One

Offcourse not. That's the ideao about a high PL, that you can do many things at the same time. You got lots of peeps who can do things and if they are powerfull they do them faster. But offcourse the things you can do in a month will be decided by edena and if you do too much he'll let you know.


----------



## Bonedagger

Just making sure about the concept. I can imagine Edena spending a lot of time already calculating.  

But hey. If it was a stupid question I'll withdraw it.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

If you leave half your army behind, to upgrade, while the other half charges to war, then ...

  You will have only half your army at the battle.

  If the other side has a PL equal to yours, and their entire army comes against your army, it will go ill for you.

  However, that is drastically simplifying things, and thus it isn't really true.

  The truth is this:

  If someone states they are starting an attack, I will not declare an outcome during the thread.
  Not until the end of the thread will I declare the outcome.
  Why?
  Because so many things are going on at once.
  Because others haven't yet read your post stating you're attacking, and until they do, they cannot react to it.
  Yet, they would react to it, probably, as soon as they got the news (and IC they would get the news pretty quick.)

  So, if the Dark Union attacks the Kevellond League, declaring specific goals, I will not state the success or failure of their efforts until the end of the thread.
  William, who plays the Kevellond League, is entitled to respond.
  Other powers, quick off the mark, are entitled to respond.
  It is possible Kalanyr will want to join in the attack.
  It is possible Black Omega will rush to William's defense.
  It could intrigue Vecna enough to get into the act.
  The Shadow Empire might send a force, looking for an advantage.
  The Solistarim might decide this is their chance to crush all the armies fighting each other.

  Those who are slow to post I will not penalize, unless they simply don't post at all during the Turn.
  If they don't post at all, then I must assume they are basically trying to defend themselves, as well as they can, and are taking no offensive action.

  Those racing to post should not be penalized for that either:  they are the ones taking the initiative, doing things.
  Before the enemy can even react, they are already at the enemy's doorstep.
  If the Solistarim, for instance, are already at the doorsteps of GnomeWork's Lortmil Technomancy, because they posted they were attacking, it is going to be sorta hard for GnomeWorks to put into plan his action to attack the Dark Union.
  He must now defend the Lortmil Technomancy instead.

  In other words, I'm not stating results prematurely.
  I will wait until the end of the Turn, until after I have called Time Out, and then announce results.
  It is a compromise.  
  It is the best compromise I could think of.
  There are 25 of us, and if we do this straight freeform, as in the other IR posts, we will accumulate 200 posts in half a day.
  And another 200 posts in half a day.
  And another 200 posts in half a day.

  And most of our people will throw up their hands and quit, unable to keep up with the racing thread.

  If I post results during the thread, I am unfairly penalizing people.
  They may not have had any chance to come online, much less read anything, and thus they have had no chance to participate.
  Conversely, if they don't post at all during the entire thread, I have to assume they are defending only, and the initiative goes to those posting actively.

  Do you see?  
  If there is a better way to do this, let me know.
  I can't think of one.
  I've never attempted anything like this before.

  By all means, POST.  Post, as if it WAS a total freeform situation.  As if it was just like the other IR threads.
  YOU don't have to change the way you post.
  It is ME who must change the way I post.

  Edena_of_Neith


----------



## Bonedagger

No problem. Sounds good. Maybe I'm just getting restless.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*The People of the Flanaess*

I am guessing some of you might be interested in the people of the Flanaess.
  After all, you are representing them in this IR.  These are the people who will fight your battles, raise the industrial revolution, and otherwise change the face of the world.

  I typed all of this in, taking the time so you could see what these people are all about.

  Humans

  The Flannae

  Members of the Flan race are accepted to be the first human inhabitants of eastern Oerik;  hence the term Flanaess.  Origianlly scattered nomads with no real settlements, the Flan were pushed to various areas of the continent just over a thousand years ago by the invading Suel and Oeridians.
  The Flannae are recognizable by their bronze complexion and wavy or curly hair.  Their skin tones range from a lighter coppery color to a deep brown.  Flan eyes are most commonly dark brown or black, with brown or amber appearing less frequently.  Their hair is usually black but also ranges through shades of brown-black, dark brown and brown.
  The original Flan nomads of a millennium ago wore simple, utilitarian clothing including loincloths, capes and leather wrappings on their feet that served as shoes.  They also wore brightly colored body paints, primarily vermillion and yellow ochre, in primitive patterns, a practice still common among the surviving Rovers of the Barrens.  In civilized regions, Flan clothing tends to follow current fashion, though in solid, bright primary colors.
  The ancient Flannae were a peaceful people who followed a regular pattern of seasonal migration.  They lived off the land, hunting and gathering, and their population remained relatively steady.  They had a strong view of nature as an entity, and the myths, legends andcultures all emphasized the importance and values of a close relationship with nature.  All of the known druidic Gods are Flan in origin.
  Some of the pureblooded Flannae still show characteristics of their ancestors.  They tend to prefer open spaces to crowded cities, and they have an affinity for gardening (especially among those with no choice but to live in crowded conditions.)  Some Flan are good with horses.  The Flannae have a strong tradition for storytelling, and most families have a repertoire of legends and traditions passed down through the generations.  They like to spend as much time as they can out of doors, and a favorite pastime during comfortable weather is to build an outdoor fire and gather the family around for an evening of stories.
  A modern custom among the Flannae is to plant a tree at the doorway of their home.  The tree helps to maintain the family's ties to nature and remind them to care for the Oerth mother Beory.  Among some brances of the Flan, if the tree sickens or dies, this is taken as a sign that the family must move or perhaps bad luck or some evil influence.  Trees and plants are often given as gifts to welcome a new baby or to greet a Flan family moving to a new home.  For good luck, some Flannae keep a dried or pressed leaf from their home tree when traveling or adventuring.

  The Oeridians

  A millennium ago, the Oeridians moved from the west into the Flanaess, where the eventually took control of what is now Furyondy, Perrenland, the Shield Lands, the Great Kingdom of Northern Aerdi, the United Kingdom of Ahlissa, Onnwal, and Sunndi.
  They are sometimes difficult to differentiate from other races, with skin ranging from tan to olive, hair varying in color from honey-blond to black (with brown and auburn being most common), and eyes of every common color, though most often brown or gray.  Oeridians are recognized more easily through their choice of clothing.  Favoring plaids and checks, sometimes with unusual variations such as diamond or lozenge patterns, the Oeridians are perhaps the flashiest dressers in the Flanaess.  Their clothtng normally consists of close-fitting trousers and short tunics with capes or cloaks.
  Historically, the Oeridians were fierce warriors and aggresssive about controlling land.  They fought hard to maintain their borders and even harder to acquire lands they desired.  Conquerors by nature, they are accustomed to thinking of themselves as the best humanity has to offer and thus destined to rule.  They are prone to take charge, obey their superiors, and sacrifice for the good of whatever group they are in.  All Oeridians suffer from bouts of temper, however, and those who can control their emotions and channel their energies into productive activity are regarded highly among all the races.
  Oeridians have a talent for focusing their attention in combat, and this sometimes gives them the upper hand.  They consider fighting a craft, and practice is taken very seriously.  Some Oeridians practice acrobatics, tumbling, unarmed fighting and even dance as a part of their training.  Because of the great amounts of time the warriors devote to practicing their art, Oeridians tend to be nimble.
  The Oeridians are recongized for the superb weapons and armor they produce.  They are always looking for ways to improve their odds in a battle, and that includes perfecting existing weapons and armor designs, and inventing new types of armor and weapons.  They are also very inventive with developing magical armor and weapons and combat spells.
  Oeridian custom requires that a gift be offered to a host or hostess when an overnight stay is anticipated.  Traditionally, this gesture was meant to put the hosting family at ease and serve as a sign that the visitors had no designs on acquiring the host's land or property.
  The Oeridian people feel deep ties to clan and are fiercely protective of both their immediate and extended family.  A threat to an Oerdian's land or property is only slightly less important than a threat to his family.

  The Rhennee

  The Rhennee are truly the enigma among the races of Greyhawk.  While the other four races can trace their histories to elsewhere on the continent, the Rhennee have separate origins.  They are thought to have first appeared in the Flanaess in the area around the Adri Forest about 500 years, moving west to avoid harassment by Aerdy soldiers and citizens. The Rhennee increasingly left the land to become migrants on the central rivers, until comparatively few land-dwelling Rhennee now exist.  They they rarely speak of this to outsiders, their legends claim that the race came to Oerth accidentally from their home world of Rhop.  Although the Rhenn-folk have only a few ideas of what their home plane was like or how they got here, they know that it was quite different from the Flanaess.
  Rhennee skin  color ranges in the tan to olive shades and hair tends to be black or dark brown, and curly hair is most common.  Their eyes are most often brown, gray or hazel, but blue or green eyes are not unusual.  The Rhenne are wiry and short, with males averaging about 5 foot 6 inches, but they are exceptionally strong for their build.
  The Rhennee live exclusively on the waterways, making their homes on large barges that average about 60 feet long and 15 feet wide.  These sturdy barges are similar in style to a junk;  they are capable of navigating the Nyr Dyv's often choppy waters and treacherous storms, as well as riverways.  These ships may have one or two masts.
  A single barge may be home to as many as 45 people, including a captain or chief, two to four guards, a wise woman, an advisor or two, 12 to 24 adults, and seven to twelve children (up to age 12).  The guards may be male or female, but the advisors are always female.  The wise woman is the matriarch of the group (although not all families on the barge are related):  her role is to tell fortunes for land-dwellers and thus earn coin, and also to predict the weather, settle disputes and use her skills with herbalism for minor healing.  The wise woman is the driving force in Rhennee society;  not even a noble will knowingly contradict her.
  In spite of the role of the wise woman and her advisors, Rhennee society is extremely chauvinistic.  Other woman are treated as helpmeets and gain some respect from the men, but they are basically considered chattel.  No formal rite of marriage exists, and barge captains and nobles may have as many wives as they can support.  The men tend toward proud, aggressive behavior and are quick to issue a challenge to a non-Rhennee male who looks in the direction of one of their women.
  The Rhennee earn their living primarily through transportation of goods and passengers, with some hunting, fishing, trading and craftwork on the side.  Most will not work when they can steal and thus have the thieving proficiency, although they avoid stealing from each other.  Some also have a skill for tinkering, but their reputations vary widely.
  Most of these folk do not seem inclined toward good or evil, but instead learn toward neutrality.  Some Rhennee have recently followed evil cults (for example, those of Vecna and Iuz), but this influence has been thrown off.  The Rhennee follow a rather strict set of norms that has different standards for their own kind and for non-Rhennee.  Many of their customs are baffling to outsiders, and the Rhennee seem to like it that way.

  The Suloise

  The Suel folk arrived in Oerik as refugees from land south and west of the Crystalmist and Hellfurnace Mountains.  Escaping the wars in their homelands, the Suloise helped to displace the Flannae from their traditional lands and were themselves scattered far and wide.
  No one is certain what the ancient Suloise Empire was like.  Most of their former realm was destroyed by the Rain of Colorless Fire, leaving behind what is now called the Sea of Dust.  Rumors abound of Suloise ruins and treasures buried in the Sea of Dust, but the climate there is so harsh that few dare to go looking for this wealth.
  The Suloise are the fairest-skinned of Oerik's races, some being almost albino.  Their eyes vary from pale blue and violet through deep blue and the occasional gray.  Hair color ranges in the strawberry blondes, yellows and platinums.  Wavy or kinky hair is seen as often as straight hair.
  The Frost, Ice and Snow Barbarians are the best examples of pure Suel blood.  Suel descendants are also predominant in the Dunchy of Urnst, the islands off the easten coast of the Flanaess, and the lands of the Scarlet Brotherhood on the Tilvanot Peninsula.  Some Suloise settled in the Amedio Rainforest and Hepmonaland, where they became tanned and freckled.
  Ancient Suloise wore wide-legged pantaloons and loose blouses.  These styles are still popular but have been adapted for climate.  In the north, these garments can be of fur of felted wool, worn with capes, furred boots and mittens.  Those in the south sometimes wear a loose vest instead of a blouse, and babrics are lightweight.  Solid colors aree preferred universally, with most folk having only one or two colors in the wardrobe.  The Suloise also like to wear emblems and  sovenir trinkets on their clothing.  These ornaments are considered important items of family heritage.  They can be passed down through generations.
  The Suloise have a strong sense of the importance of ancestral and family ties.  The fight more among themselves than other human groups because of these ancient allegiances.
  The Suloise are not known for their patience and have a short way with disagreements, since they tend to be opinionated and convinced that their notions are the best.  A popular saying in some parts of the Flanaess is when all the Suloise have left the table, meaning that nothing constructive will take place in a discussion until anyone unwilling to be open-minded is removed.
  These folk are also known for their manual dexterity.  They have a talent for all arts and crafts, especially those involving detailed work such as embroidery, sewing, leather tooling, sculpting and painting.  Suloise weavers can demand the highest prices on the continent for their fabrics, both for the fine grain of their weaves and the extraordinary detail of their patterns.
  The Suel have a long tradition of wizardry and magical research, and the ancient Suel Imperium produced many powerful magics, culminating in the Invoked Devastation that laid waste to the ancient Baklunish Empire.  Even now many Suel become mages.  Perhaps their dexterity gives them an advantage in manipulating spell components and gesticulations.

  The Baklunish

  The Baklunish are settled mainly in the northwestern regions of the Flanaess.  Zeif, Ull, Ekbir and the Tiger Nomads are the best examples of pure Baklunish folk.
  Their skin tends to be golden and eyes are most commonly green or grey-green, with gray and hzel less frequent.  Hair color is always dark, ranging from blue-black to dark brown.
  In the north, bright colors and gaudy patterns are typical of Baklunish custume, with gowns and robes favored, and short breeks with long coasts nearly as popular.  Peasant folk in the north also wear gaudy fabrics, but tend toward a single long robe with whatever adornments are available.  The southern Baklunish favor colors in the pastel ranges, with patterns also popular.  Dress is complex and fancy with puffs, slashes and peplums.  Ruffs might be seen at formal occasions.  When at war, this fanciness is eschewed, and most soldiers wear rough fabrics, leathers and hides adorned with shields and coats of arms.  They often carry banners displaying clan colors and systems.
  All Baklunish are raised to esteem honor, piety, generosity, and family.  Pursuit of these virtues is so consistent that for a Baklunish to kill his parents, for instance, is almost unthinkable.
  The Baklunish have developed two distinct cultures.  One group long ago developed a horse-base nomadic culture based on raiding, herding and trading the fine horses they breed.  The settled Baklunish are traders and farmers who have achieved considerable power and built great cities and roads.
  Like the Suel, the Baklunish are recognized for their magical skill.  They are especially noted for inventing new elemental spells and using spellcasting in concert with others through cooperative magic.  Even to this day their reputation is due in part to the Rain of Colorless Fire that the Baklunish brought down upon the Suloise Empire a thousand years ago.

  Elves (called Olve, or Olvenfolk in Flan)

  High elves tend to mix with other races most easily.  they favor Highfolk, the Duchy of Ulek, the Archclericy of Veluna, and the Lendore Isles.  The shortest of their race, high elves average only about 5 feet in height.  They have pale complexions, dark hair and green eyes, and tend to dress in grays, greens and pastels.
  Gray elves are reclusive and keep to themselves in Celene and Sunndi.  They have silver hair and amber eyes or golden hair and violet eyes.  
  Sylvan elves, also known as wood elves, tend to be even more reclusive than the gray,  avoiding even other elves when possible.  They make their homes in Celene, the Duchy of Ulek, the ancient forests of the Flanaess and in Highfolk.  Their skin is darker than that of the high elves and they dress in browns and greens.
  Grugach, the wild elves, live in tiny, isolated bands in the temperate forests.  They are short like the high elves and very pale, but otherwise resemble sylvan elves.
  Valley elves are treated with suspicion by other elves for reasons not clear to humans.  These unusually tall (up to six feet in height) elves live exclusively in the Valley of the Mage.  They are known to practice unusual magic presumably taught to them by Jaran Krimeeah.
  Aquatic elves breathe water as well as air, and have webbed fingers and toes.  They prefer temperate and tropical oceans and seas.  Near the Lendore Isles, the aquatic elves are allied with the high elves.

  Dwarves

  Dwarves (called Dwurfolk in Flan) are about four feet tall, broad-shouldered and muscular, with tan, gray or reddish bronw skin and brown or black eyes.  Males and females both wear beards, though some females are known to be smooth-faced.  Dwarves live long lives, though not as long as elves, and they reproduce slowly.
  The stout, study folk of the mountains are considered by most to be the salt of the earth and the keepers of the realms below the  surface.  They prefer to live underground in vast caverns or tunnel systems where they mine precious metals and gems.  They usually don't live in human cities for more than a few weeks at a time.  Dwarves have a reputation for being taciturn and grumpy (which is partly deserved), but they make excellent allies in any type of battle or warfare, though it is hard to get them involved in conflicts among those they consider outsiders.  
  Hill dwarves are most populace in the Principality of Ulek and the Iron Hills.  They are the most common type of dwarves in the Flanaess.  They are cooperative with the other races and are especially valuable in battles against giants and humanoids.
  Mountain dwarves are less common, taller, and paler than their hill-dwelling cousins.  The AArchbarony of Ratik and the Principality of Ulek have the largest populations of mountain dwarves.  These folk know secrets of the underground that other races cannot even guess at.
  The dwarves have evil counterparts in the derro and duergar (gray dwarves).  These races live deeper underground than the hill dwarrves.  The secrets that they harbor are better left unknown.

  Gnomes (Noniz in Flan)

  Gnomes are believed by some to be related to dwarves, but aside from height, there are few similarities.  Gnomes favor woodlands for their hmes, residing in burrows just below the surface in hilly country.  gnomes are rarely taller than 3 and 1/2 feet, are moderately built, and have skin that resembles the color of wood (from light ahs to dark oak).  They work well and enjoy merrymaking.
  One important but scarce subrace, the deep gnomes (or svirfneblin) live far underground;  these have gray, hairless skin and excellent heat-sensing vision, but little else is known of them.  Svirfneblin are believed to be among the few good underground races.

  Halflings (Hobriz in Flan)

  So called because the stand half as tall as most humans, halflings are a cheerful race that make homes in burrows similar to the gnomes.  Light hair covers most of their bodies, especially the backs of their hands and the tops  of their feet.  Halflings usually travel barefoot, their thick-soled feet protecting them from the pain others would feel stepping on briars and sharp stones.  Most halflings build shallow burrow homes or cottages in grasslands, forests or hills.
  Three subraces of halflings live in the Flanaess.  The hairfeet are the most numerous, and many live among humans.  The tallfellows about about six inches taller and compartively willowy in build, usually living near elves, and stouts are about six inches shorter and live among dwarves.
  Halflings are quiet, retiring, and do not seek attention.  They are farm folk, pastoral people who don't get excited about much.  Basically good-natured, they have adapted many creature comforts used by humans, and like safe comfortable lives.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Hmmm ... tried to e-mail both Piratecat and Darkness, and no response.
  Where are our moderators?


----------



## William Ronald

*Good news*

Hi, Edena:

Check your e-mail.  You will be pleased with the answer to one of your questions.

Isn't Darkness in Europe?  He may be unavailable for right now.

Also, I see you have yet to make a ruling on Kalanyr's question about moving forces into Geoff.

I thought I would share some climate information on Geoff from page 48 of the LGG.

"Rain is plentiful, though thunderstorms are short violent affairs.  Winter brings significant snowfall, especially in the west and mountains."

Kalanyr, your yuan ti may need their blankets at night.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Cheers!  John Brown is with us.

  It's a go.  All systems are go.  The IR is on!

  Kalanyr is in Geoff with Ivid, too.

  - - -

  But, not all systems are go ... not mine.

  The server mess came.  And it came at this time.

  Tomorrow, I will be changing my e-mail.
  This will knock me offline tomorrow.
  And maybe the next day.
  And just possibly, the day after that (the 17th)

  When I return, my e-mail will be a new e-mail, and I will have to reregister, probably, to the ENBoards.
  And then, I will have to take my own posts, and copy them into Appleworks 6, and then repaste them onto the ENBoard, and clean up the resultant mess.

  Then Edena_of_Neith will be back, and we will have ourselves an IR.

  Actually, it should have been Edena_of_Silverymoon, but everyone knows Edena_of_Neith, so I shall keep it that way.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

A cheers to all the people in the IR.

  The fun of our Hobby is universal, and knows no national boundaries.

  We have people from:

  Australia
  Austria
  Belgium
  Denmark
  Finland
  Indonesia
  The Netherlands
  Sweden 
  The United States of America

  And those are just the names I can remember at the moment (if I missed any countries, speak out!)

  As for me, I'm from Michigan in the United States.
  A place that once had something called Winter, but not anymore.


----------



## William Ronald

*Offer of help*

Edena:

As a gesture of respect, can I fill in for you again until your computer woes are done with?

Also, I have a question based on one of your previous posts.  I know that the speed of flying fortresses and citadels have gone up.  Is the same true for spelljamming vessels.  (So many people have them, I am a little surprised no one asked.)


----------



## William Ronald

So, Kalanyr is in Geoff with the Yuan Ti?

I hope he stocked up on winter coats for them.


----------



## Maudlin

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> *  And those are just the names I can remember at the moment (if I missed any countries, speak out!)
> *



Belgium here. (Gaan we ze een beteke pesten, Forsaken One? )



> *
> As for me, I'm from Michigan in the United States.
> A place that once had something called Winter, but not anymore. *



Well, you're welcome to come load up over here, we've got some to spare. The Elders speak of a large ball of flame in the sky, which casts dark reflections on the ground; maybe we'll see it this year.

(PS: your new updates to the map will be done tomorrow, had a very busy day. Oh, and I really like the idea of a Turn 0.)


----------



## Bonedagger

Ok.. Finally got around to reading the rules (I was quit intimidated by the shear quantity).

Things make so much more sense now

Just took some time placing everybody on the map though.


----------



## Turrosh Mak

*Edena and server problems*

If you contact Morrus or one of the mods, they can manually change your e-mail I think.  That way you won't have to re-regester and you will still be able to access your old posts.

Either way, see you in a few days


----------



## dagger

I'm pretty sure you can change your email address on your own.


----------



## The Forsaken One

hehehe wel grappig dat niemand dit kan volgen inderdaad, die map van je is wel super tof btw 
Jammer dat je een goeie zijt dus moete gij er ook aan


----------



## Bonedagger

The Forsaken One said:
			
		

> *hehehe wel grappig dat niemand dit kan volgen inderdaad, die map van je is wel super tof btw
> Jammer dat je een goeie zijt dus moete gij er ook aan  *




Something about the map being cool and then either something about that it's ok that only one guy had trouble with it? Or that it was ok that at least one guy took the time to look at it?... Right?


----------



## The Forsaken One

Only that the map was cool. The rest... not even close


----------



## Bonedagger

The Forsaken One said:
			
		

> *Only that the map was cool. The rest... not even close  *



K.  It reminds a lot like german though. If I'm guessing right
niemand=nobody, volgen=follow, jammer=bad/sad, dat je een~that only one.


----------



## lynux

*coming through*

I have to confess now that my (Controller) Mr. Draco has pissed me off.  I only joined and signed up to be under control of Mr. Draco for his benefits.  I was secretly allying with Vecna to gain 11th level spells 1st turn so that Mr. Draco could allie with me and get them also.  Or play as me, in any case, im closing this account do what you wish with the claims, i am really sorry it had to end this way.  Anyway I do not feel like playing anything right now, i ctually dont play games at all, I have too much to worry about right now.  DO NOT EMAIL ME, if you email me with anything other than Confirmation of removal I will take action and authorize a spam citation against you, spam is becoming a legal issue now!


----------



## The Forsaken One

Bone all correct except that        dat je een ....... hebt = That you have a .......


Lynux sorry to say you leave but why the hell this strange, I say again STRANGE act........? I really really really can't follow you....


----------



## Turrosh Mak

*Lynux*

Sorry to see you go.  I never really got much of a chance to "talk" with you, but you seemed like a nice enough sort.  Of course I willrespect your request not to e-mail you.  
I'm also sorry that the IR wasn't what you thought it would be, it isn't what I thought it would be either.  Oh well, in for a dime, in for a dollar...


----------



## The Forsaken One

Turrosh, Draco contacted me about what you we're telling him also. I hope he contacted you and that you have something to reply to me about that. Bonedagger for you goes the same thing, I hope we can solve this matter away from the boards at least until we start. Metagaming's a bitsj


----------



## Turrosh Mak

Well since Kal was able to move, basicly, all of his forces to sunny geoff, I'm going to use 10th level magic to move the crashed spaceship and its robots to the Drachsengrab Mountains; and the peoples of the Vale of the mage to the suss forest/wild coast.


----------



## Mr. Draco

Whoa!  Lynux!  You're leaving?  That's really sad  .  Although, i must say, i don't quite follow what you said either.  I'm not sure exactly why you refer to me as "controller," i thought we were allies?  Likewise, i'm sorry the IR wasn't what you expected it to be.  If you change your mind before the 20th, you know where the thread is.


----------



## The Forsaken One

Than we will do as we told immidiatly at turn one. you've acted wisely I think.


----------



## Mr. Draco

likewise forsaken one.  It will certaintly be interesting to say the least.


----------



## The Forsaken One

NVM spam post trying to figure out how this colour crap works 





[Edena is going to go mad when he reads about Lynux  so Brace yourselves ]


----------



## Alyx

Well, admist the swirls and whirls of confusion, the desperate and deadly tidings that have been revealed;  I make a claim for Nippon and Zindia.

Let us hope that the 19th comes with haste and without missing lugage.


----------



## Creamsteak

This is my PC. If anyone has at least one territory controlled by the High Elf (must be good aligned) that I can have, and they don't feel too burdened to change plans about, I would love to have it. Working on character description and gear still. (Holy Avenger Sword for sure...)

Sanctus Punitor, male elf (high) Pal10/Rgr10:  CR 20; Size M (4 ft., 11 in. tall); HD 10d10 + 10d10; hp 128; Init +9 (+5 Dex, +4 Improved initiative); Spd 30 ft.; AC 15 (+5 Dex); Attack +24/+19/+14/+9 melee, or +25/+20/+15/+10 ranged; SV Fort +17, Ref +14, Will +12; AL LG; Str 19, Dex 20, Con 10, Int 18, Wis 16, Cha 17.

Languages Spoken:  Common, Draconic, Elven, Gnoll, Orc, Sylvan.

Skills and feats:  Animal empathy +16, Concentration +14, Craft +18, Diplomacy +14, Disable device +5.5, Handle animal +17, Hide +5, Intimidate +5.5, Intuit direction +14, Knowledge +7.5, Knowledge (religion) +13, Listen +7, Move silently +18, Profession +15, Ride +19, Search +15, Spot +7, Wilderness lore +15; Alertness, Dodge, Expertise, Extra turning, Improved initiative, Leadership, Quick draw, [Track].

Possessions:  220,000 gp  in gear.

Paladin Spells Per Day:  2/2.

Ranger Spells Per Day:  2/2.


----------



## Mr. Draco

does anybody have John Brown's email? i'd like to contact him.


----------



## William Ronald

*MY NEW CLAIMS*

New Cliams 
As Lynux has abandoned his claims, I claim: 

(Refugees of Fellreev Forest (Humans of all types, demihumans of all types, forest spirits, forest beings, all alignments) PL 4 
Isle of Olman (Hempmonalander human, neutral) 2 

Theocracy of the Pale (Oeridian humans, flannae humans, suel humans, neutral) PL 4 
Tiger Nomads (Baklunish human, all alignments) PL 2 
Isle of Touv (Hempmonalander human, neutral) 2 
Wolf Nomads (Baklunish human, all alignments) PL 2 


Erypt (Strange humans, genies, many kinds of monsters from the MM, all alignments) PL 35 *


----------



## Festy_Dog

*Huh? Sharing Ivid and his stuff is kewl with me*

Yep, no problems with sharing that stuff with Kalanyr, he can be spokesperson too seein as i'm too lazy sometimes to think alot.


----------



## kaboom

William Ronald,
You’re as bad as Lynux was about claiming territories that don't make sense.
Boo! Hiss!


----------



## Black Omega

The Forsaken One said:
			
		

> *Lynux sorry to say you leave but why the hell this strange, I say again STRANGE act........? I really really really can't follow you.... *



I can only think he's very stressed over things unrelated tothe IR.  He sounds very stressed at least.  Hopefully it blows over quickly.


----------



## Zelda Themelin

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> *Uh ... ! .... did you all see Kalanyr's post above??!
> 
> There really is no civilian population in Rauxes left, by the way.
> Just one HECK of an undead Host.
> 
> Is Ivid the Undying and his tarrasque mount, and his army, also going to Geoff? *




Mmh, now I am confused. Are people of Rauxes dead? Has game already started? Ah, whatever.

((Hehe, I confused Ratik and Rauxes, aargh, I really need sleep))

Have fun.


----------



## Black Omega

The Coalition of Light and Shadow can only view concern William's claim of the Tiger and Wolf Nomads.  While there is a past friendliess between our lands there are also differences over philosophy and technology that are difficult to reconcile.   Rather than risk being surrounded by the iron ring of industry we are also putting in a claim for the Tiger and Wolf Nomads.

Forsaken isn't the best neighbor to have, but we understand at least he throws a mean barbecue.


----------



## The Forsaken One

hahah, that's a good one  Wanna come over in the weekend ?


----------



## Festy_Dog

I claim the Scro Armada. I hope nobady else got it first . I wish for it to be included in my glorious empire. 

thx

PS - my character Silver Phase and his cohort Khelarque      Stonechoke are Lawful Evil


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

The IR will go on.
  I'm hardly quitting the IR because one person got angry at another and quit!
  Apparently, Lynux and Mr Draco had a falling out of some sort, and Lynux quit over it.

  I'm not angry.
  I'm not angry at anyone.
  I'm not angry at Lynux.
  I'm not angry at Mr. Draco.
  Although I would say to Mr. Draco - beware! for your IC enemies are numerous!

  I wish Lynux hadn't overreacted like that.
  He clearly expected (and expects) some sort of massive e-mail attack, and overreacted with his statement of retaliation.
  A shame, for such an attack was not forthcoming from me.

  Now, I expected this kind of dealing under the table.
  I'm not surprised that two players were in such collusion.
  This kind of thing happens in large scale games - we all know it does.

  Sit back and relax, everyone.  This is for fun, this game.
  Fun.
  I repeat, fun.
  I repeat, fun.
  I repeat, fun.
  I repeat, (smashes record player at this point)

  - - -

  Now, what kind of fun, is the question.

  Shall we treat this as a serious war?
  Is this like FOTR?

  Or is this like Monty Python?

  I request feedback here.  Which approach is it to be?

  Based on my e-mails so far, it would appear this IR is going to go along the lines of FOTR, in terms of mood and seriousness.

  If so, I will adjust my style of approach to the IR, and alter what I post to take in the much more serious and somber mood.

  Is this to be like FOTR?  Solemn and serious?

  (I see all your other letters, with claims and all ... but I need to address the above issues first.)


----------



## Festy_Dog

Well i would personally prefer a serious campaign style, but some humour never goes astrsay in d&d


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

I'm not trying to sound flippant in the above post.
  I see people are upset, worried, and in some cases angry.

  Lynux being the most angry of all, apparently, since he has threatened to nuke anyone who e-mails him with anything other than a Confirmation of Removal.

  Before more people quit on me, and the IR collapse, let's see if we can cool off, and relax.

  I will not abandon the IR, and hopefully you won't, either.
  I could use your support, folks.  Stick with me, and let's see if we can have some fun out of this.

  There will be no fun if everyone is angry.

  - - -

  I am asking if this IR is to be like FOTR.

  The first two IRs were more like Monty Python.

  I must alter my posts, and my style of posting, DRASTICALLY, if this IR is going to be serious in the sense of FOTR.
  That's ok.
  I just wish to know what you want.
  Again, based on your e-mails, that apparently is what you want.


----------



## Zelda Themelin

FOTR? Short for Fellowship of the Ring?

Uh, one of these days I must try to get that normal sleep time.

How are your net connections Edena? Back already? Not cut out of internet yet?

Yep, I go for fun. Fun is important, also I think Gnome IR need humor too, how much and what kind, only time will tell. 

I think dramatic, fun, humor, strategy, sad and all that mix very well. I really liked how second thread was (Trials of the Chosen). I wish this one could be kind of similar. Though there are more rules and stuff, and it is naturally supposed to be something different.

When story lives, it changes. People come, people go, that's also natural here in boards.

I might suddenly quit, but that's because I am chaotic, moody and get bored easily for no reason. I might also come back, or never go at all, that's what being chaotic and moody is all about, one never knows. 

Thanks Edena, it was nice hearing from you.

And btw Edena of Neith is better IMO than Edena of Silverymoon. Also, Neith sounds more original to me.


----------



## Bonedagger

Wow.. Maybe I have been to unserious about this. LOL.

I do belive though that  a Monthy Python quickly would turn into a big joke and that doesn't seem to be what people have in mind with all those very detailed claims (To much planning if the first thing people want to do is rid the land of killerrabbits and then go searching for the holy grail... Or something similar- But maybe that's just me).


----------



## The Forsaken One

*Faction Map*

Maudlin, I just spend 5 minutes searching for the city of greyhawk. The can mean 2 things, 1 I'm retarded hehe, 2 the greyhawk campaign map doesn't have greyhawk on it ^^


----------



## Zelda Themelin

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> *
> The first two IRs were more like Monty Python.
> 
> I must alter my posts, and my style of posting, DRASTICALLY, if this IR is going to be serious in the sense of FOTR.
> That's ok.
> I just wish to know what you want.
> Again, based on your e-mails, that apparently is what you want. *




Hehe, like Monty Python? No, IMO, they absolutely were not like Monty Python.

That, or maybe I have absolutely seen wrong Monty Python movies. 

First thread had some goofy parts, but that was not so much of a game, but free-flowing wild ideas.

Second one had few of those too.

If you drastically alter your style Edena, you become somebody-else-Edena. But feel free, if you like to.


----------



## kaboom

I worn you, if you claim the land of killerrabbits then I'll mass manufacture holy hand grenades.


----------



## Zelda Themelin

Oh right, you were SO asking for this.

And so totally UNRELATED to to this thread. Oh, I feel evil


*Sings with horrible singing voice tune from Buffy the Musical*

Bunnies aren't just cute like everybody supposes!
   They've got them hoppy legs and twitchy little noses!
   And what's with all the carrots?
   What do they need such good eyesight for anyway?
   Bunnies!
   Bunnies!
   It must be bunnies! 



Um, and actually our local gaming shop has little white bunny soft toys with 'sharp' teeth. What's this thing with killer bunnies anyway? Read old mosnter manuals, and you find them from there too, and I am not speaking of Hackmaster.

Huh.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*Claims, Rulings and comments*

Williams wrote:

  So, Kalanyr is in Geoff with the Yuan Ti? 

  ((No.  Ivid the death king and his entire Host of powerful undead are there.
  Ivid feels punishment is due to all of the Flanaess for their disobedience and disloyalty.
  Ivid intends to exact punishment against those who have been disloyal.
  Ivid's idea of punishment, in this case, makes what he did in Medegia seem like a slap on the wrist in comparison.))


  Bonedagger wrote:

Ok.. Finally got around to reading the rules (I was quit intimidated by the shear quantity). 

  ((My regrets.  The rules were there to help things, enable people to have more fun.
  I see my rules have caused as much harm as help.
  If there is a consensus that some of the rules should be torn down, let me know, so I can tear them down.))

  Things make so much more sense now 

  Just took some time placing everybody on the map though.

  ((I am going to ask Maudlin to put the names of all the players on the map.  Maudlin, if you read this, please do so.  I will send you an e-mail telling you who is where.  The names should go in parenthesises ( ).   ))


  Turrosh Mak wrote:

  Well since Kal was able to move, basicly, all of his forces to sunny geoff, I'm going to use 10th level magic to move the crashed spaceship and its robots to the Drachsengrab Mountains; and the peoples of the Vale of the mage to the suss forest/wild coast.

  ((Turrosh Mak, would you wait until Turn Zero to announce that?
  Otherwise, everyone will be doing this before Turn Zero, and on Turn One nobody will know where anything is.
  Just copy your post, and on Turn Zero repost it.    ))


  Mr Draco wrote:


  Whoa! Lynux! You're leaving? That's really sad  . Although, i must say, i don't quite follow what you said either. I'm not sure exactly why you refer to me as "controller," i thought we were allies? Likewise, i'm sorry the IR wasn't what you expected it to be. If you change your mind before the 20th, you know where the thread is.

  ((I am sorry, Mr. Draco, that Lynus blew up like that.  I certainly did not intend to attack him over the e-mail system.
  Whatever dispute lies between you and him, is none of my business.
  You are obviously a very competitive player - as a tournament chess player, I would THINK you'd be a competitive and determined player!!  Otherwise, those OTHER players in tournament chess would kill you.
  Please stick with the IR.  Don't leave because of Lynux.
  After all, Mr. Draco, you face an alliance of the good guys.
  Won't it be fun, crushing them into the ground, and feasting on their gutted remains?   ))


  Alyx wrote:

  Well, admist the swirls and whirls of confusion, the desperate and deadly tidings that have been revealed; I make a claim for Nippon and Zindia.

  ((Very well.  I will add Nippon to the game.  It is an oriental country, obviously, like the Celestial Imperium.
  However, Zingia is an EVIL country, and you cannot claim it, Alyx.  Only those playing evil powers can.
  Zingia is worth about 20 points, for those of you playing evil nations out there.))

  Let us hope that the 19th comes with haste and without missing lugage.

  ((LOL.  You should have seen my experience with Spirit Airlines a year ago.  That gave a new definition to the meaning missing luggage!))


  Creamstreak wrote:

  This is my PC. If anyone has at least one territory controlled by the High Elf (must be good aligned) that I can have, and they don't feel too burdened to change plans about, I would love to have it. Working on character description and gear still. (Holy Avenger Sword for sure...) 

  Sanctus Punitor, male elf (high) Pal 10 /Rgr 10: CR 20; Size M (4 ft., 11 in. tall); HD 10d10 + 10d10; hp 128; Init +9 (+5 Dex, +4 Improved initiative); Spd 30 ft.; AC 15 (+5 Dex); Attack +24/+19/+14/+9 melee, or +25/+20/+15/+10 ranged; SV Fort +17, Ref +14, Will +12; AL LG; Str 19, Dex 20, Con 10, Int 18, Wis 16, Cha 17. 

  ((Creamstreak, this is Edena.  You have a current SL of 8.  This is unfair to you.  I request you claim at least a few forests or something, to bring your PL up to 20, which you said was the limit you would take.
  Creamstreak, your PC has a Power Level of 2.))


  William wrote:

  MY NEW CLAIMS 

  As Lynux has abandoned his claims, I claim: 

  (Refugees of Fellreev Forest (Humans of all types, demihumans of all types, forest spirits, forest beings, all alignments) PL 4 

  ((I honestly think that should go to Creamstreak.  However, if he won't claim it, then ... it's yours, Williams.))

  Isle of Olman (Hempmonalander human, neutral) 2

  ((This one is yours, William.)) 

  Theocracy of the Pale (Oeridian humans, flannae humans, suel humans, neutral) PL 4 

  ((This one is yours, William.))

  Tiger Nomads (Baklunish human, all alignments) PL 2 

   ((Williams, I request you let Black Omega claim these.))

  Isle of Touv (Hempmonalander human, neutral) 2 

  ((This one is yours, Williams.))

  Wolf Nomads (Baklunish human, all alignments) PL 2 

  ((Williams, I request you let Black Omega claim these.))


  Erypt (Strange humans, genies, many kinds of monsters from the MM, all alignments) PL 35

  ((Erypt is already claimed by Darkness.  The claim is now contested, again.))


  Festy Dog wrote:

 Huh? Sharing Ivid and his stuff is kewl with me 

  Yep, no problems with sharing that stuff with Kalanyr, he can be spokesperson too seein as i'm too lazy sometimes to think alot.

  ((Done.  Kalanyr is the Spokesperson for Ivid and the City of Rauxes.))


  Black Omega wrote:

  The Coalition of Light and Shadow can only view concern William's claim of the Tiger and Wolf Nomads. While there is a past friendliess between our lands there are also differences over philosophy and technology that are difficult to reconcile. Rather than risk being surrounded by the iron ring of industry we are also putting in a claim for the Tiger and Wolf Nomads.

  ((Because Black Omega already controls Perrenland and the Vesve, and his claims border the Nomads, I request he be allowed to claim the Nomads.))

  Forsaken isn't the best neighbor to have, but we understand at least he throws a mean barbecue.

  ((I would not underestimate Forsaken One if I were you.))


  Festy Dog wrote:

I claim the Scro Armada. I hope nobady else got it first . I wish for it to be included in my glorious empire.

  ((If nobody else has claimed it, it's yours, Festy Dog.
  If someone else has claimed it, then it's a contested claim.))

   PS - my character Silver Phase and his cohort Khelarque Stonechoke are Lawful Evil

  ((Noted.  I will adjust the lists.))


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Williams has relinquished his claims to the Tiger and Wolf Nomads.
  They go to Black Omega, unless someone else wishes to claim them.

  Erypt continues to be contested between Williams and Darkness.

  The Hold of the Sea Princes, unclaimed now, goes to Festy Dog, unless someone else claims it.

  Both the Fellreev Forest and the Theocracy of the Pale go to Williams, unless someone else claims them.

  I am making a ruling on Tenh and the Hold of Stonefist.
  Both go to Iuz.
  So does Ket, from the Baklunish Confederation run by Darkness.
  Traitors, the Kettites are joining ranks with Iuz, their old friend from the Greyhawk Wars.


----------



## The Forsaken One

Hey guys, when this is all over and when we have crushed all those goodies everyone's envited to my place for a wicked BBQ from which we will indeed feast o their gutted remains!!!!!! 

Black Omega, you'll have a special place, in da stomach 

ok enough crap for today, I'm going home and gotta catch 2 busses 2 trains and again 1 bus. I'm NEVER gonna get this done so I'll get home without missing 1 part of the yourney ahead hehe (you raelly don't wanna know the amount of sleep i've had last week of vacation, Zelda I know how u feel^_^)


----------



## dagger

The Free Peoples of Ulek are giving up the claim to Gnomish Sidewheelers of Greyspace .


----------



## kaboom

Edna: how long is the construction process of a flying citadel?
How big is the isle of phoenix?
How fast can a winged human go?


----------



## Uvenelei

Serious is good, funny is good; perhaps we need a little of column A and a little of column B. As long as I gets me Giant Fighting Robot technology, it's all good.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Answer:

  About 1 day for the spell.  1 month to years for the construction of the castle.

  The Isle of the Phoenix is about the size of Furyondy and Veluna combined.

  200 mph, with the new 10th level magic, and totally protected from impacts with insects and other small things, rain, cold, heat, sunburn, the effects of the extreme wind, icing, and the effects of sudden and drastic attitude changes.

  The change is noted, Dagger.  I will update the lists.

  I will update the lists, when I can.  I have already instructed Maudlin on updating the map.

  However, I have a time limit because of the imminent e-mail change, and it is just about reached, and you have hit me with a MASSIVE change concerning the claims, and point value changes.
  It might be a 3 days before I have the lists totally updated.

  For God's sake, everyone still in this stick with it!  Please!
  Don't drop out now.
  We are almost ready to start!

  It may not be any fun, but let's give it a try.

  Edena_of_Neith


----------



## dagger

Id rather go with FOTR than Python, though not too serious.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

I am leaning HEAVILY towards adopting the atmosphere and seriousness of FOTR for this IR.

  The imput I have received so far from others, is making me lean even more heavily towards FOTR.


----------



## William Ronald

*Tone of the IR thread*

Hi, Edena:

I kind of like Zelda's suggestion of something in tone like the Trial of the Chosen thread.  Serious, but fun.  I guess I am asking for something like a LOTR tone with humorous undercurrents.

I would be happy to give Creamsteak the Fellreev forest and I may consider some claims to the other territories.  Make a convincing argument.  I have also contacted you on some of the claims issues.

Despite the departure of Lynux, I hope this thread will continue.  Edena will be away for a while, so let's keep this going.

So, Ket is siding with Iuz. Good. It will give the Knights of the Watch something to do.


----------



## Zelda Themelin

Hi EDENA!

Check your mail, if you still can. Just sent you a link to few files, nothing important. Check out if you want to.


----------



## Zelda Themelin

Yep William.

And to my opinion:

Too much LotR's 'dark sombre seriousness' and things become as depressing as my life. I want rpg's to be a bit more fun.

IMO, the movie was great, but also a bit too 'dark' (and two to come probably more so), something I don't wish of games I play, unless they are wargames, horror or stuff like that.

Now, more serious we try to sound, more likely it will become we offend people's feelings. Seen that happen. Humor helps to keep the story a story.

I don't know if anyone understands what I mean.

Other than that, my personal "PL" in net being less than zero, I think I fade into background now. 

Hehe, nope, actually I go play some rpg. Have fun!


----------



## Anabstercorian

*My intentions, more or less*

All right.  We will be joining the Technological Arms Race, the Magical Arms Race, and, if possible, a Psionic Arms Race.  My people, the Illithid, have a good strong knowledge of psionics past our instintive abilities, and we want to get a piece of that pie.

As for our long term plans, we're not sure yet.  Likely we'll play defensively, letting the Oerdians, Suel, and Baklune butcher each other while we consolidate our power in the underdark.  Any underdark players interested in forming a strategic alliance with a northern force?

We're staying out of the planar arms race for now - We'll stay native.  We're proud that way.


----------



## Bonedagger

It's not the PL that matters. I think I have said this before but... Please. Just because you have a low PL doesn't meen you don't have as much right...(That sounded lecturing) 

What I'm looking forward to is not a feeling of being powerfull. It's that feeling of chaos. 

Example: Trying to visualize gnomes in best ww2 style moving their artillery into position so that they can blast the c... out of those tree-hugging elves. Or a flok of demons closing in on a city as they suddenly see hundreds of heat-seeking missiles comming out of the mist. And so on...


----------



## Zelda Themelin

Bonedagger said:
			
		

> *It's not the PL that matters. I think I have said this before but... Please. Just because you have a low PL doesn't meen you don't have as much right...(That sounded lecturing)
> *




Hehe, I am tired, I type bad english, but this is really funny misunderstanding. I spoke of MY personal power level in net, not my faction's or characters'. Ok, bad joke, but my RL friends always ignore e-mails I send them. 



			
				Bonedagger said:
			
		

> *
> What I'm looking forward to is not a feeling of being powerfull. It's that feeling of chaos.
> *




Oh, me too, I am all for chaos. 



			
				Bonedagger said:
			
		

> *
> Example: Trying to visualize gnomes in best ww2 style moving their artillery into position so that they can blast the c... out of those tree-hugging elves. Or a flok of demons closing in on a city as they suddenly see hundreds of heat-seeking missiles comming out of the mist. And so on... *


----------



## zouron

*Another Sunless world attempt?*

hehe Anabstercorian (gosh I hate that name I can't spell it to save my life *sniff*) trying to get up in the arm race so you can turn off the sun? a tried illithid method of war from all I have seen, sit back research, let the rest kill themselves and then up... I blotted out the sun. sowwwy! hehe.

ohh EDENA! one not eon the seriousness before, I doubt you should change a lot, the first two threads were fun to play but they were actually fairly serious on some points, (unless I read soemthing wrong?) so don't worry too much really (perhaps a little less apocalytic? we don't need to end the world in turn 3).

As for Lynux all I can say "can't take the heat in the kitchen, wait till you get into the oven!" hehe actually that basically means is that you take it way too serious relax this is a game of fun players between.

For the record I hate when people keep BBQ next door somehow that infamous smoke ALWAYS! end up where I am sitting and reading a good book *mumbles and plots to steal the food dfrom the BBQ just in case...*

ohh finally advise people gets lots of forest under your command you are gonna need the firewood when Anabstercorian makes night night and day that too!


----------



## Maudlin

Forsaken One - Greyhawk isn't mentioned specifically because it's the only redeeming feature of the domains of greyhawk smack dab in the middle of the map (Melkor's black). But I'll put it on there, certainly can't hurt 

Lynux - Um... relax, guy.

Edena - As for the tone, I guess I was sort of expecting a cross between War of the Words (sincere, but with tinfoil spaceships) and Attack of the Giant Mutant Space Crab People (zany fun). Considering the premise, we can't possibly play it completely seriously, and the world is doomed anyway  Might as well enjoy the Apocalypse.

Everyone - Does anyone have trouble matching the names on the legend to the factions on the map? (The colours can be off sometimes due to shaded background) Edena requested I put everyone's name on the map itself, but that's likely to change a whole lot during the game and I don't intend to spend the most fertile years of my life chasing your names across the map while you're trampling all over each other 

(I'm exaggerating slightly  If people have trouble finding who's who, I'll add the names (that's what it was intended for), I'm just a bit worried it'll get cluttered.)


----------



## Black Omega

The Forsaken One said:
			
		

> *Black Omega, you'll have a special place, in da stomach
> *



A special place?  Aww..thanks.  we'll be sure to bring over a special castle 'warming' present.



> *And from Edena - ((I would not underestimate Forsaken One if I were you.)) *




No worries, Edena.  I was just doing my best to keep things a little light hearted.

I personally like FotR style far more than Monte Python for entertainment, but throwing in elements of humor helps in not taking the game -too- seriously.  Chess is deadly serious, this doesn't need to be.


----------



## Turrosh Mak

*What Style?*



			
				Maudlin said:
			
		

> *
> Edena - As for the tone, I guess I was sort of expecting a cross between War of the Words (sincere, but with tinfoil spaceships) and Attack of the Giant Mutant Space Crab People (zany fun). Considering the premise, we can't possibly play it completely seriously, and the world is doomed anyway  Might as well enjoy the Apocalypse.
> 
> *




I had a similar vision. I also think giant wooden fighting robots should somehow be included.  (Anyone here seen Robot Carneval?)

  I don't think that it is wise to decide now weither the IR will be Serious, Silly, or somewhere in between.  The previous IR's were all of those things.  The story will become, what the story will become, and any attempt to force it into a certain "mood" will just make things more difficult.  There are to many of us, and we all envision this as something different.

And Edena, Please don't change your posting style, It is uniquly you.  Part of what made the two prior IRs such fun to read, and I Imagine, to participate was what you wrote when sumarizing and making rulings.  also the way you wrote it was important too.  It seemed to me that your own tone was semi serious with tounge in cheek.


----------



## Turrosh Mak

*Re: Claims, Rulings and comments*



			
				Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> *((Turrosh Mak, would you wait until Turn Zero to announce that?
> Otherwise, everyone will be doing this before Turn Zero, and on Turn One nobody will know where anything is.
> Just copy your post, and on Turn Zero repost it.  ))
> *




Not a problem


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

(deleted)


----------



## Mr. Draco

Well i'm not planning to give up at all.  I enjoyed the first ir and am planning to do the same with the third one.  

Lynux, if you're reading this, and my being competitive made you upset, or if it was something else i did, i'm sorry.

By the way, chess isn't always serious to the level of sitting and playing for hours.  That's just during the actual tournament play  .  Now, _lightning chess_, there is no way that's nearly as serious.  For those of you who don't play chess, lightning chess is a game, usually played one minute time controls (i.e.- one minute per player for all their moves during the entire game).  It's really fun, and basically a game of reflexes rather than calculating.  Actually, i have a good friend i play lightning chess regularly with except we use 20-30 second time controls (i.e.- 20-30 seconds per person for all their moves).  It's crazy, quite often we don't even have time to pick up the pieces properly and just throw them off the board 

Edena, anyways, on a more IR note, yeah, i think a FoTR type atmosphere is fitting here.  Also, is there a psionics arms race?


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Edena here.
  I'm asking the moderators to change my e-mail over.
  Until then, you won't be able to e-mail me.

  No, there is no psionics arms race.
  Psionics are something different - an innate ability that one has or does not have.
  The humanoids of Toril gained psionics through the sacrifice of the Psionic League.

  I've played Lightning Chess, and it is quite fun.
  I've played Knightmare Chess, and it is quite fun (you've never played Chess until you've played Knightmare Chess.)
  I've played Lightning Chess, and it was a blast.
  I have also played Chess, and it was fun.

  But then I played a Tournament Chess Player in a casual game.
  Upon being defeated soundly, I remarked that I was only a casual chess player.

  To which he remarked that I had no business playing him at all - that he was offended that I had taken up his time in such trivial play.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*To Maudlin*

I am going to start modifying the Lists now, while I wait for the Moderators to tell me what can be done concerning my situation.

  I have about 40 posts worth of modification to do.

  Maudlin, I read your post above, and I agree - putting all those names on would clutter the board and - more importantly - take up more time than you have to give, since things will change from Turn to Turn in the IR.

  Therefore, forget my request concerning putting in any IRL names in parenthesis.

  However, there are some changes that do need to be made, as follows:

  Change the color of the Tiger Nomads from blue to the orange of the Kevellond League (Furyondy, Veluna, Keoland.)
  Change the color of the Wolf Nomads to that of the Kevellond League.
  Change the color of the two small Olman Islands to that of the Kevellond League.
  Change the color of the Theocracy of the Pale to that of the Kevellond League.

  Change the color of Fellreev Forest to the light blue of Creamstreak's holdings.

  Change the color of the Hold of the Sea Princes to the pastel color you have in that spot in the Hellfurnaces south of the Formians (the spot, currently unmarked, that represents Festy Dog.)

  Change the color of the Hold of Stonefist to the red of the Empire of Iuz.  It's his, now.
  Change the color of Tenh to the red of the Empire of Iuz.  It's his, now.

  Delete the spot of blue color in the Vast Swamp.
  The evil elves of the Vast Swamp now serve Acererak.

  Change the color of Ket (including Bramblewood Forest) to the red of the Empire of Iuz.
  The Kettites are turning traitor to their own people, and allying with Iuz.

  Change the color of the Bright Desert to the red of Iuz.
  Rary the Traitor is living up to his namesake.  He is betraying his own people, and joining Iuz.
  Once a traitor, always a traitor.

  - - -

  Enlarge the name Great Kingdom of Northern Aerdi to the size you have Nyrond in.
  Enlarge the name Kingdom of United Ahlissa to the size of Nyrond.

  After all, these are both powers as big, or bigger than, Nyrond!  

  Slightly enlarge, and put in bold, Yeomanry.
  Slightly enlarge, and put in bold, Sterich.
  Slightly enlarge, and put in bold, Ull.

  In the ocean north of Hempmonaland (there is no other place to put it) put a pointer facing south - southwest into the heart of the continent - thus the pointer should be at the eastern edge of the map.
  Next to the pointer put Empire of the Yuan-Ti

  Put another pointer (yeah, I know it's crowded already!) in the Suel Imperium, pointing south-southwest (not nearly as west as the pointer pointing towards Erypt.)

  Next to that pointer, put Zingia / Nippon.

  And finally, in small but bold print, put Lorridges in the hills around the northern end of the Lortmils.

  Hmmm ... that should do it, for now.


----------



## kaboom

Knightmare chess is indeed fun.


----------



## Festy_Dog

*Urm, about the map....*

Where is this kewl detailed map? Cuz i have no previous knowledge of grey hawk and everything i've done so far has been thanks to my valuable ally Kalanyr.


----------



## Creamsteak

Can I not have a country? Someone house my PC in their area as an allie or something and I'll just play him like I would in a campaign...


----------



## William Ronald

*Consolidated Information*

Hello, Edena:

Please award the Fellreev  Forest to creamsteak.  Also, can some people give him some territory.  Also, I thought you were awarding the Wolf and Tiger Nomads to Black Omega.

I have consolidated several of the links into a general listing that you might want to make the fourth post of each thread.

IR Thread Resources 

Faction mapfor the World of Greyhawk IR thread: 
http://users.pandora.be/maudlin/map.html 


Previous IR threads on Toril, the world of the Forgotten Realms campaign setting: 

http://bugbearslair.homestead.com/GIRA1.html 

The Oerik Continent:
http://www.hallofhero.com/sand/index.cfm 


The Big Map of Oerth:

http://members.aol.com/cathbhadhx/tsroerth.gif 



Let me know if I can be of help while you are off line.  Which sounds like it is happening soon.

Also, this thread is dangerously close to the 200 post limit.  I think it may be time to close this thread.

If you have any questions, e-mail me at williamwronald@aol.com before you go off line.


----------



## Mr. Draco

edena, i am very sory for your chess experience against the tournament player.  on the behalf of chess players everywhere i'd like to apologize for that guy's behavior.  He had no reason saying anything like that.  Please try to forgive him and give tournament chess a chance.  Very few people are like him, i gaurntee it.  As an example, i give free chess lessons to children in the community.  I also know many very high rated players that are amongst the nicest people i've met.  I'm just sorry that game had to be against him.  also, don't worry about losing too much.  besides, most tournaments have an "unrated" section where people new to tournament chess play against each other; even for people who only play chess casually it's still quite fun (i.e.- you don't lose every game) because everybody else in the unrated section is about as familiar with chess as you.


----------



## Serpenteye

Good idea William. I've thanked Edena before, but now I thank you for your contribution to the IR. Myself, I'm to lazy to do much more than I already am. Although I almost certainly will be your enemy in character, and will give no mercy to my enemies, I extend my hand to you in gratitude.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Creamstreak wrote, way back:

  If anyone has at least one territory controlled by the High Elf (must be good aligned) that I can have, and they don't feel too burdened to change plans about, I would love to have it. 

  And he has appealed since then.

  With Fellreev Forest, Creamstreak has a Power Level of 13 or 14.

  This won't do.  Creamstreak needs more nations and more PL.
  I request someone share a nation or two with Creamstreak, so he has a voice in this IR.

  Thanks

  Edena


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

The site can handle threads of over 200 posts.

  Indeed, it won't be until after the 200th post of each thread that I call Time Out, then post my reply.
  Except for Turn 0, which will be shorter.

  I want to leave this thread going because Creamstreak has made an appeal, and I wish it to be heard.

  Williams, your idea about the links was really good.  I have pasted it to my word processor, and will indeed include it in every new thread.
  Thanks much.

  Mr Draco, I suppose that was, indeed, an isolated example.
  Unfortunately, my parents played duplicate bridge tournaments, and - from the description of them - it was, well ... insane.

  I once walked in on a bridge tournament.
  It was at a science-fiction convention.
  I was the only person in the whole convention to do that ... the tournament happened to be held in the same hotel as the convention.

  I went to that tournament as a casual player.
  I had forgotten how to play bridge (I had even forgotten that only 3 people ultimately play out the hands.)
  I had, obviously, not brought a partner.

  And when I asked, do 3 or 4 people play this game, that must have sounded stupid!

  By sheer fortune, one of those coming to the tournament came without her partner, because her partner could not show, and she found out about it at the tournment.

  So I got a chance to actually play.

  We came in a close 3rd, out of 5.

  My partner didn't speak to me but once or twice.
  I think my partner was embarrassed badly.

  I play games casually.
  Bridge.  Chess.  Axis and Allies.  Risk.  Star Fleet Battles.  Battletech.  D&D.  Gnomish Industrial Revolutions. 
  I like to do wild things in games, chaotic things.
  This sometimes works well, and sometimes it doesn't work so well.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*Creamstreak, please have a look*

Creamstreak, I am creating 5 new Powers, and giving them to you:

  The People of Gamboge Forest PL 4
  The People of the Phostwood PL 3
  The People of Celadan Forest PL 4
  The People of the Dreadwood PL 4
  The People of the Hempmonaland Rainforest PL 7

  This will increase your Power Level by 22 points.

  I am also giving you one of the off-map powers.

  I urge you to look at the Lists, and select some of the unclaimed NPCs.

  I hope someone bequeaths you a nation or two, also.

  Folks, there are still some contests out there, and I do not think these will be resolved prior to the IR.

  Greyhawk, between Melkor and GnomeWorks.
  Amedio Rainforest, between Alex and Festy Dog.


----------



## William Ronald

*creamsteak*

Edena:

Thanks for helping out creamsteak.  I have suggested people lend him a hand.  Hopefully someone will. 

Any idea when you will be able to come back after you change internet service providers?


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Good news there, Williams.
  I have already gone through the change, and everything appears to be working.
  Just got through an hour ago.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*A huge thanks to Bugbear*

Bugbear, I wish to extend a long overdue thanks to you for archiving the IR like you have done, and making it available to everyone.
  In effect, you have immortalized the IR and all the fun in it.
  And I APPRECIATE that.

  Yours Sincerely
  Edena_of_Neith


----------



## Bonedagger

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> *
> To which he remarked that I had no business playing him at all - that he was offended that I had taken up his time in such trivial play. *




LOL... What a jerk!


----------

